# 20 Zoll Poison Ethanol Aufbau-Thread



## Floh (26. Juni 2013)

Einige Foristen bauen sich auf Basis dieser Insolvenz-Masse  ein Rad komplett neu auf. Sicher ist: Es wird teurer als ein Isla oder Kania, wenn man nicht eine Kiste voller Teile im Keller hat.
Sicher ist aber auch: Mit sowas fährt kaum ein anderes Kind herum.
Dieser Thread ist dafür gedacht sich über die Besonderheiten des 20 Zoll Aufbaus auszutauschen, Teileoptionen und Gewichte zu besprechen etc.
Bitte möglichst kein off-topic ("Hier mal mein Aufbau", "meine Tochter im Bikepark")... sonst wird das Thema wieder so riesen-lang.


----------



## Floh (26. Juni 2013)

Hier mal die erste Version meiner Teileliste. Kleinigkeiten wie Sattel, Schnellspanner fehlen noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (26. Juni 2013)

Mögliche Gabeln sind ein Thema was ich noch offen gelassen habe.
Es gibt 20 Zoll Carbon Gabeln mit unter 500 Gramm, das sind aber Aero-Gabeln für Rennräder aus China. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das haben will:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/20-carbon-road-fork-CRFK11/493901597.html
Die obige passt wohl NICHT, es muss die CRFK03 sein:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/20-carbon-road-fork-CRFK03/100585_493901617.html
Daran wundert mich, dass sie unten Tapered ist. Aber @spargeldolph hat das wohl in einen normalen Rahmen reingekriegt.

Ansonsten gibt es hier einen ganz guten Thread zum Thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476460

Im Moment habe ich 700 Gramm veranschlagt und lande bei knapp 8 kg, aber es fehlen noch ca. 400 Gramm Teile (Sattel, Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme).
Eine Gabel die deutlich leichter ist würde da helfen.
Ich bin auch am Überlegen die HS33 aus Kosten- und Gewichtsgründen durch eine V-Brake zu ersetzen.


----------



## lekanteto (26. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube, die Kurbeln haben 110mm LK; dafür gibt es kein 32er KB.

Falls du noch Geld übrig haben solltest, bietet sich ein Innenlager mit Titanwelle an, z.B. von Token für ca. 70.

Ich würde auch V-Brakes bevorzugen.


----------



## Floh (26. Juni 2013)

Teileliste Version 002:




Die Balkendarstellung finde ich ganz interessant, man kann sehen welchen Anteil am Gewicht und welchen Anteil an den Kosten die Teile haben.


----------



## johnparka (26. Juni 2013)

Hi,

hab hier auch so einen Rahmen, der auf einen Aufbau wartet. Ich habe aber minimum noch 4 Jahre Zeit 

Gesetzt sind bei mir:
- Steuersatz Syncros FL
- Reifen Mow Joe 1,85
- Felgen Sun CR-18
- Naben Novatec oder klassisch Shimano

Rest, keine Ahnung


----------



## Floh (26. Juni 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Kurbeln haben 110mm LK; dafür gibt es kein 32er KB.



Richtig, 33 Zähne ist das kleinste  Hab ich vergessen zu ändern.

Wie man an der zweiten Teileliste sieht macht eine neue HS 33 fast 19% der Gesamtkosten aus.
Es gibt aber noch eine Lösung: Ich montiere die rote HS 33 vom alten Rad meiner Frau ab und ziehe bei ihr Scheibenbremsen auf die ich noch liegen habe (Grimeca System 8 160/160). Dann kostet sie mich nichts.


----------



## Y_G (26. Juni 2013)

Bremsen würde ich auf V-Brake gehen. Für das Geld bekommst Du sicher was schickes gebrauchtes. Die BigApple empfinde ich als zu schwer, mit MowJoes in 1,85 liegst Du bei ca. 700g.


----------



## Floh (26. Juni 2013)

Was mich interessieren würde:
Was habt ihr vor in Sachen Farbe am Rahmen? Raw lassen, polieren, sandstrahlen und eloxieren, lackieren, pulverbeschichten?

Ich tendiere dazu den Rahmen in einer RAL-Farbe zu lackieren. Dann kann man auch mal nachbessern und Kratzer etc. werden ja nicht ausbleiben. Muss ich nur irgendwann mal diskret nachfragen was die Lieblingsfarbe ist. Schätze mal blau aber man weiss ja nie.


----------



## johnparka (26. Juni 2013)

Lackieren. Hatte mir in dem Zusammenhang auch gleich noch nen Dekor-Satz von Poison bestellt. Raw wäre ok, wenn der Rahmen einigermaßen gescheit "raw" wäre.


----------



## Floh (26. Juni 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Bremsen würde ich auf V-Brake gehen. Für das Geld bekommst Du sicher was schickes gebrauchtes. Die BigApple empfinde ich als zu schwer, mit MowJoes in 1,85 liegst Du bei ca. 700g.


Wegen der Verfügbarkeit und der Kosten wird es denke ich die vorhandene HS 33 werden (da haben sich unsere Posts wohl überschnitten).

300 Gramm an den Mänteln sparen wäre natürlich was. Der Mow Joe liegt laut Schwalbe in 2.0 bei 380 Gramm, in 1.85 bei 330 Gramm. Das ist deutlich weniger. Stimmen die Gewichte halbwegs?

Anderes Thema: Was ich hier rumliegen habe an Schaltungen, Ritzelpaketen etc. ist alles 9-fach. Die vielfach empfohlenen dünnen MRX PRo Drehgriffe gehen aber nur bis 8-fach.
Was nun? Normale Trigger? Kommt ein Kind da überhaupt ran? Oder ein richtiger SRAM-Drehschalter (der aber einen sehr großen Durchmesser hat)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (26. Juni 2013)

haben sich überschnitten...

MowJoe habe ich in 1,85 einen mit 312g und einen mit ~360g

Paul fährt mit X0 Drehgriff und X9 Schaltwerk (short) das geht gut und er hat kleine Hände. Würde ich auch wieder so bauen. Er hat 1-2 Tage gebraucht um sich daran zu gewöhnen. Jetzt ist das kein Problem mehr.


----------



## uli_S5 (26. Juni 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Bremsen würde ich auf V-Brake gehen. Für das Geld bekommst Du sicher was schickes gebrauchtes. Die BigApple empfinde ich als zu schwer, mit MowJoes in 1,85 liegst Du bei ca. 700g.


 
Schick beim Poison Rahmen wären Scheibenbremsen. Ansonsten würde ich auch den Moe Jow verwenden. Gibt es im Moment für ca 16 Euro/Stück.

Grüsse,
Uli


----------



## Floh (26. Juni 2013)

Scheibe hinten würde gehen, hätte auch was da, aber vorne geht nicht (Gabel ist eine Aero-Gabel für Rennräder geplant).
Und das sieht doof aus hinten Scheibe vorne nicht??
Bei Kurbelix ist der Mow Joe ausverkauft in 1,85 falt.
Hier nochmal eine aktualisierte Liste mit neuer Felge, GripShift und kurzem Schaltwerk X.9:


----------



## ALMU (26. Juni 2013)

Die letzten Mow Joe in 1.85 die ich am Samstag bekommen habe waren deutlich schwerer als angegeben. Beide zusammen haben 719g gewogen.
Mein kleiner konnte die KCNC VB6 mit nur 326g inkl. Hebel nicht ordentlich dosieren so habe ich die HSS33 an das Cube geschraubt die wiegt aber inkl. Hebel 890g. 
Geschalten wird mit einem SRAM X0 Drehgriff (93g) und einem mittleren X0 Schaltwerk (206g). Den X7 Drehgriff gibt es mit einem dünnen Griffgummi aber der X0 ist absolut ok.


----------



## Floh (26. Juni 2013)

Tja, da bin ich wohl reingefallen. Ich denke das Gewicht ist nur für eine Bremse...
Dafür ist der Drehgriff deutlich leichter als ich gedacht habe, und das Gewicht vom Schaltwerk ist wahrscheinlich das vom long cage.
Ich werde ein short cage bestellen. Typ 2 muss nicht sein. Soll 204 Gramm wiegen.

Gibt´s Probleme mit dem Kettenlauf bzw. springt die Kette manchmal ab, muss man da was tun?
Einen Bionicon C-Guide hätte ich noch liegen. Das wären vielleicht 9 Gramm die sich lohnen.


----------



## BadAndi (26. Juni 2013)

Für den Fall, dass Du die Speichen noch nicht geordert hast, Gingko  http://www.gingko-spezialradteile.de/ führt Sapim Laser in den relevanten Längen...

Grüße, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. Juni 2013)

130 g pro Schlauch? GibtÂ´s in 20" nicht diese 80-100g-SchlÃ¤uche wie bei den Erwachsenen?

150 g fÃ¼r Schnellspanner? Was ist denn das fÃ¼r eine vorsintflutliche Dampflok?
tune, KCNC und AEST wiegen nur um die 20 g pro Schnellspanner.

Griffe 80 g? Die vom User jenka wiegen doch nur ein paar Gramm und kosteten 1â¬ oder so...

Das 300g Shimano Innenlager wÃ¼rd ich deiner Oma schenken und fÃ¼r dein Kind ein Token oder Sinz usw. mitm HALBEN Gewicht!

Die 135mm-Kurbeln sind zwar hÃ¼bsch und leicht, aber falls doch noch zu lang, dann lieber 115er oder 120er Sinz Kurbeln (die werden wir jedenfalls nehmen, aber gut, unser Pimpf ist auch noch a StÃ¼ckle kleiner)

Und zu den Bremsen: WennÂ´s leicht sein soll, geht doch nix an Cantibremsen vorbei, PaulÂ´s, Grafton, tune, usw.: 70g pro PÃ¤rchen = 140g, dazu noch 50 g fÃ¼r 4 leichte BremsklÃ¶tze und 30 g fÃ¼r leicht Bremshebel, sind wir bei 220 g fÃ¼r die GESAMTE BREMSE!


----------



## Y_G (26. Juni 2013)

Schnellspanner würde ich mir überlegen, wenn er damit auch mal zur Schule fährt... wer weiss wer dann daran rumfummelt.

Das Innenlager würde ich nur nehmen wenn das Budget nicht reicht.

Cantis würde ich nicht mehr fahren, V-Brakes ziehen einfach viel besser...


----------



## ALMU (26. Juni 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Tja, da bin ich wohl reingefallen. Ich denke das Gewicht ist nur für eine Bremse...
> Dafür ist der Drehgriff deutlich leichter als ich gedacht habe, und das Gewicht vom Schaltwerk ist wahrscheinlich das vom long cage.
> Ich werde ein short cage bestellen. Typ 2 muss nicht sein. Soll 204 Gramm wiegen.
> 
> ...



Die X0 ist eine 2011 mid Cage, das Short Cage hatte ich leider verkauft (197g).
Ich habe innen und aussen Bash Guards drauf und leider noch keine leichten mit 110mm Lochkreis gefunden. 
Wir fahren hinten ein Shimano XT Kranz 11-34 und vorn 36T Stronglight mit einer KMC X-9 Vivid Kette und bis jetzt ohne Probleme.
Innenlagen Token für ca. 30Euro und das bringt ca. 200g mit sich.


----------



## Floh (27. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> 130 g pro Schlauch? GibtÂ´s in 20" nicht diese 80-100g-SchlÃ¤uche wie bei den Erwachsenen?
> 
> 150 g fÃ¼r Schnellspanner? Was ist denn das fÃ¼r eine vorsintflutliche Dampflok?
> tune, KCNC und AEST wiegen nur um die 20 g pro Schnellspanner.
> ...



Relax!  Einige Gewichte (Griffe, SchlÃ¤uche) habe ich nur pauschal eingetragen weil ich noch nichts Genaueres wusste. Das hÃ¤tte ich deutlicher kennzeichnen sollen. Und fÃ¼r das FÃ¼llen meiner WissenslÃ¼cken seid ihr ja da! Also, unbestÃ¤tigte oder geschÃ¤tzte Gewichte sind leicht grÃ¼n markiert.

Bei den Pitlocks gibt es keinen Kompromiss - die kommen dran. Die 150 Gramm sind Ã¼brigens Vorderrad, Hinterrad, Sattelklemme und -bolzen zusammen, ein genaues Gewicht kann ich erst ermitteln wenn das Zeug einzeln da liegt.
Sicher bin ich da 50 Gramm drÃ¼ber Ã¼ber einem leichten Schnellspanner, aber dafÃ¼r kann ich das Fahrrad auch mal mit nur einem Schloss gesichert abstellen. Das finde ich wichtig, genauso wie das keiner an den Achsen herumfummeln kann was schnell zu UnfÃ¤llen fÃ¼hrt. Und das ist komplett Edelstahl.

       @BadAndi: Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp, bestellt habe ich noch nichts und werde ich auch eine ganze Weile noch nicht. Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen bewahrt mich das vor teuren FehlkÃ¤ufen 
Zum Beispiel hÃ¤tte ich bei Komponentix nur Speichen mit durchgehender Breite bekommen. Ich mÃ¶chte aber lieber welche die in der Mitte dÃ¼nner sind natÃ¼rlich.

Das Token-Innenlager habe ich im Auge. Im Moment weiÃ ich die genaue Breite noch nicht, versuche das bei AC noch rauszufinden. Eine Bezugsquelle um das Token-Lager gÃ¼nstig zu kriegen wÃ¤re schÃ¶n.

     @ALMU: Notfalls muss man sich einen Bash anfertigen lassen, sind ja nur zwei flache Kunststoffscheiben im Extremfall kÃ¶nnte man die sogar Wasserstrahl-Schneiden lassen. Ich habe auch schon den Vorschlag gehÃ¶rt ein altes 42er KB auÃen abzudrehen (ZÃ¤hne runter). Olle KettenblÃ¤tter hat man ja vielleicht noch. Oder man nimmt das hier:




http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG424
Leider mit 104er Lochkreis, aber in 32-33-34-35-36 ZÃ¤hnen erhÃ¤ltlich, ab 62 Gramm Gewicht.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (27. Juni 2013)

Die Thomson Stütze wäre mir für 40 zu schwer.
Eine gekürzte 20 Stütze sollte min. gleich leicht sein:
http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=34145;page=1;menu=1000,2,110;mid=148;pgc=0
http://www.snake-bikes.de/main_bigware_34.php?pName=sattelstütze-316-mm-alu&cName=sattelstützen

Schlauch: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=79660

günstige Bezugsquelle für das Token Innenlager würde mich auch interessieren, ebenso der X7 Drehgriff mit dem kleineren GriffØ


----------



## Floh (27. Juni 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Die Thomson Stütze wäre mir für 40 zu schwer.
> Eine gekürzte 20 Stütze sollte min. gleich leicht sein:
> http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=34145;page=1;menu=1000,2,110;mid=148;pgc=0
> http://www.snake-bikes.de/main_bigware_34.php?pName=sattelstütze-316-mm-alu&cName=sattelstützen
> ...



Token Innenlager bei BMO 30 Euro:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...re-BB-4-Kant-Innenlager-BSA-Carbon-CroMo.html

Gewicht und Preis der Stütze stehen noch nicht fest. Sie wiegt in 300 mm ungekürzt 220 Gramm. Da ich nur 260 mm Sattelrohrlänge habe werde ich wohl auf unter 200 mm kürzen müssen, der Kopf ist etwas schwerer also verliere ich vielleicht 30% Gewicht.


----------



## Floh (27. Juni 2013)

Noch was in Sachen Kurbeln/Innenlager:
Dieses Set
https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3881

Gibt es in 130 mm Kurbellänge. Mit 620 Gramm für Kurbel und Innenlager ist es nur unwesentlich schwerer als das AC Mini LE plus Token-Innenlager und es ist im Prinzip eine Hollowtech2-Kurbel.
Mit 130 USD nicht unbedingt günstig (ca. 100 Euro).


----------



## Floh (27. Juni 2013)

BadAndi schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass Du die Speichen noch nicht geordert hast, Gingko  http://www.gingko-spezialradteile.de/ führt Sapim Laser in den relevanten Längen...
> 
> Grüße, Andi



Geiler Laden! Gibt es sogar Sapim XC-Ray in den richtigen Längen. Und einen Schlauch mit 66 Gramm:
http://www.gingko-spezialradteile.d...SS-Schlauch-406-mm-ab-66-gr-SV-406-20-25.html
Inklusive Felgenband für 13 Euro.
Wenn ich da Speichen bestelle versuche ich das vielleicht mal.


----------



## ALMU (27. Juni 2013)

Der Drehgriff war ein SRAM x7 AMY, soll nach Händlerangaben für kleine Frauenhände sein. X7, X9 und X0 sind technisch eigentlich gleich bis auf Griffdesign und Kunststofffarbe.
Die Kurbel finde ich auch ganz nett aber wir benötigen gerade noch die 115mm und da muß ein Alu Bash Guard ran sonst wird es zu teuer auf die Dauer.


----------



## ALMU (27. Juni 2013)

Heute waren dann auch noch die ESI Racer's Edge Griffe in der Post. Die gibt es in vielen Farben und bringen ungekürzt 52g auf die Waage. 
Da mein Junior unter Stress links und rechts immer verwechselt bekommt er jetzt rechts einen roten und links einen blauen ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (27. Juni 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Da mein Junior unter Stress links und rechts immer verwechselt bekommt er jetzt rechts einen roten und links einen blauen ran.


Haha wie geil


----------



## Floh (27. Juni 2013)

Also, ich werde nochmal warten bis der Rahmen da ist und dann ein bisschen messen. Aber es sieht so aus als könnte man mit einer unteren Lagerschale EC44/40 die Tapered-Gabel unterbringen in dem Rahmen, weil semi-integriert.

Ich plane dann die Carbongabel aus China zu bestellen. Wer auch eine will für seinen Rahmen möge sich bei mir per PN melden. Bei den Teilen wird es denke ich lange dauern bis sie da sind, deswegen starte ich damit möglichst bald.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. Juni 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Relax!  Einige Gewichte (Griffe, Schläuche) habe ich nur pauschal eingetragen weil ich noch nichts Genaueres wusste. Das hätte ich deutlicher kennzeichnen sollen. Und für das Füllen meiner Wissenslücken seid ihr ja da! Also, unbestätigte oder geschätzte Gewichte sind leicht grün markiert.
> 
> Bei den Pitlocks gibt es keinen Kompromiss - die kommen dran. Die 150 Gramm sind übrigens Vorderrad, Hinterrad, Sattelklemme und -bolzen zusammen, ein genaues Gewicht kann ich erst ermitteln wenn das Zeug einzeln da liegt.
> Sicher bin ich da 50 Gramm drüber über einem leichten Schnellspanner, aber dafür kann ich das Fahrrad auch mal mit nur einem Schloss gesichert abstellen. Das finde ich wichtig, genauso wie das keiner an den Achsen herumfummeln kann was schnell zu Unfällen führt. Und das ist komplett Edelstahl.



Kein Problem, ich hab halt einfach mal schnell das runtergeschrieben, was mir bei deiner Liste spontan so in den Sinn kam.

Grundsätzlich finde ich dein Projekt und auch die umfangreiche detaillierte Auflistung super!

Und du hast natürlich recht (und so verfahre ich ebenso): Es muss nicht alles um jeden Preis das leichteste Teil sein, wenn man aus gewissen Funktionalitäts-/Optik-Gründen lieber ein anderes Teil haben will, bitteschön.


----------



## Floh (27. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich glaube da sind wir der gleichen Meinung. Ich hab Deinen Post auch nicht übel genommen  Klang nur beim ersten Lesen etwas aggro 

Ein Kollege schaut gerade mal nach ob er noch ein Paar XTR V-Brakes über hat. Ich hab sowas nie gefahren, meine erste Bremse war eine HS33, danach bin ich auf Disc umgestiegen.

Ich lasse die HS 33 in der Tabelle erst mal drin, bin jetzt bei 7,8 kg was ich für ein 20" Bike ganz gut finde.
Es fehlt auch nicht mehr viel - nur noch ein Schaltzug samt Hülle. Da gibt es Jagwire in weiß wie an Papas Rad.

Übrigens ist die Gabel aus China mit Free Shipping - eine Sammelbestellung macht also keinen Sinn, wenn das Zeug hier ankommt und ich muss es an drei Leute weiterschicken.

Gestern mal unverfänglich nachgefragt beim Junior nach Lieblingsfarbe... "Blau! oder... weiß!"... hmmm.
Blau wäre cool, weiß auch. Nur entscheiden muss er sich irgendwann.

Wenn ich mir den Rahmen in weiß matt vorstelle mit schwarzen Anbauteilen und ein paar roten Akzenten (Pedale, Speichennippel, Kurbel)...


----------



## ALMU (27. Juni 2013)

Heute ist Ostern oder so, der freundliche UPS Mann hat mir gerade noch eine Recon 9-fach Kassette gebracht. Somit spare ich nochmal 60g zu der XT mit 211g.
Die Kassette macht eigentlich einen guten Eindruck und könnte auch in deiner Liste einen Platz verdienen.

Welche Reifenbreite passt in die Gabel?


----------



## Y_G (27. Juni 2013)

willst Du eigentlich Lackieren? Blau könnte man ja auch zum Elox schicken, spart auch noch mal ein paar Gramm


----------



## Regge (27. Juni 2013)

Der Rahmen ist ja unbehandelt.
Muss man ihn noch lackieren oder kann man den Rahmen so lassen?
Überlege für Junior ein 24er aufzubauen ...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. Juni 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Einige Foristen bauen sich auf Basis dieser Insolvenz-Masse  ein Rad komplett neu auf. Sicher ist: Es wird teurer als ein Isla oder Kania, wenn man nicht eine Kiste voller Teile im Keller hat.



Ich wette, dass uns so ein selbstaufgebautes Poison Ethanol BILLIGER kommt als ein Isla oder Kania - weil auch das müssten wir für unseren Geschmack zu mind. 50% umbauen, da ist garantiert ein kompletter Selbstaufbau günstiger.
Außer man kann die übrigbleibenden Teile von so nem Komplettradumbau für harte Euros wieder verkaufen und als "Einkommen" in die Ausgabenliste einrechnen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. Juni 2013)

Regge schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist ja unbehandelt.
> Muss man ihn noch lackieren oder kann man den Rahmen so lassen?
> Überlege für Junior ein 24er aufzubauen ...



Mein Jugendbike Rocky Mountain Experience war ab Werk in unbehandeltem Alu. Wenn man die Optik mochte, musste man da nix dran machen, keine Nachbehandlung nötig.
Wenn ich aber so nen kompletten Selbstaufbau ab Rahmen machen täte, dann täte ich das Ding eloxieren lassen, einfach wegen der besseren Optik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (27. Juni 2013)

Ich würde auch eloxieren lassen wenn es nur um die Optik und das Gewicht ginge. Aber eine Eloxalschicht ist zwar widerstandsfähig, lässt sich aber nicht reparieren wenn das Rad doch mal eine Macke bekommt. Da kann man dann nur partiell überlackieren.
Und teuer ist es, denn damit es gut aussieht muss man erstmal Glasperl-Strahlen, und hinterher muss der Rahmen wasserstofffrei geglüht werden.

Deswegen wollte ich entweder selbst lackieren oder lackieren lassen. Meine Standardlackierung war immer schwarz matt, denn das kann man super ausbessern ohne dass man die Übergänge groß sieht. Da ist schnell mal eine Kettenstrebe nachlackiert. Aber schwarz matt wird bei Junior nicht auf Gegenliebe stoßen: "Papa, schwarz ist doch langweilig"  Und weiß matt gibt es als Acryl-Lack nicht bzw. ich hab nichts gefunden.

Wenn es blau sein sollte fände ich Nogaroblau von Audi sehr cool (das ist die Farbe die man häufig an den RS-Modellen sieht), aber das ist ein Perleffekt-Lack, also zweischichtig. Auch schlecht auszubessern und teuer.






Sehr cool fände ich verkehrsweiß matt gepulvert. Das ist im Moment mein Favorit. Einen blauen RAL-Ton der dem Nogaroblau ähnlich sieht habe ich noch nicht identifiziert. Und in matt sähe das nicht so schick aus.

Welche Bereiche würdet ihr am Rahmen schützen? Kettenstreben, was noch?
 @ALMU: Schau mal hier:




Das ist ein Bild aus dem Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325656&page=30
Ich denke ein 1,85 oder sogar ein 2,0 geht da rein.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juni 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Und einen Schlauch mit 66 Gramm:
> http://www.gingko-spezialradteile.d...SS-Schlauch-406-mm-ab-66-gr-SV-406-20-25.html
> Inklusive Felgenband für 13 Euro.
> Wenn ich da Speichen bestelle versuche ich das vielleicht mal.


Der dürfte einen Tick zu schmal sein für die angedachten Reifen. Zumal der sich nicht so dehnt wie Butyl oder Latex. Täte die Maxxis nehmen oder Michelin.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. Juni 2013)

Wenn ihr eh net eloxiert sondern pulverbeschichtet, warum habt ihr das eigentlich net gleich von der Poison-Firma machen lassen?
Kostet 30 Aufpreis, sagte mir der Verkäufer, ich überlege grade noch, ob ich darauf eingehe oder den Rahmen eloxieren lasse, dürfte wohl dasselbe kosten (2 Sandbleche "vergolden" kostete bei unsrem Eloxierer 50).


----------



## Floh (27. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht noch für einige interessant: Leichtbau Muss Nicht Teuer Sein:
http://www.lbmnts.de/Mountainbike.html

Da sind diverse Griffe angegeben mit um die 20 Gramm und 15 Euro.

Ganz interessant auch dieser Artikel:
http://thebikeblog.de/2010/06/08/moosgummigriffe/
Mein momentaner Favorit:




Procraft Superlite


----------



## Floh (27. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eh net eloxiert sondern pulverbeschichtet, warum habt ihr das eigentlich net gleich von der Poison-Firma machen lassen?
> Kostet 30 Aufpreis, sagte mir der Verkäufer, ich überlege grade noch, ob ich darauf eingehe oder den Rahmen eloxieren lasse, dürfte wohl dasselbe kosten (2 Sandbleche "vergolden" kostete bei unsrem Eloxierer 50).



Ganz einfach, das wusste ich nicht 
Aber ich hätte auch keine Antwort auf die Frage "welche Farbe soll´s denn sein" geben können...
Ich hab eine Firma mit der ich beruflich zu tun habe, die haue ich mal an ob sie mir das zum Freundschaftspreis mache mit dem Pulvern.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. Juni 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch für einige interessant: Leichtbau Muss Nicht Teuer Sein:
> http://www.lbmnts.de/Mountainbike.html
> 
> Da sind diverse Griffe angegeben mit um die 20 Gramm und 15 Euro.
> ...



Moosgummigriffe hat schon der jenka bei seinem 16"-Cube-Leichtbau-Projekt hier im Kinderbike-Unterforum verbaut, sehr leicht und kosteten wohl nur wenige Euros.

Danke übrigens für den Link mit den leichten Griffen, ich hab daraufhin jetzt gleich 1 P. rote KCNC Griffe bestellt (Moosgummigriffe fielen bei uns raus, weil wir ja nur blau-rot-weiß verbauen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (28. Juni 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Mein momentaner Favorit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Von den Procraft würde ich persönlich abraten. Am Lenker montiert sind die Griffe sehr hart. Zudem drücken sie unangenehm auf die Handfläche wegen der starken Wölbung in der Mitte (sieht man auch gut auf dem Bild). Lieber Griffe nehmen die einen gleichmäßigen Durchmesser haben.


----------



## 68-er (28. Juni 2013)

hi floh,
wegen griffe würde ich mir mal die bontrager xx light anschauen
mein großer (11) ist sehr begeistert was komfort und dicke angeht
die teile sind schön schmal geschnitten - also auch mit handschuhen 
gut fahrbar ... ach ja - gewicht 19gramm


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Juni 2013)

Weil ich doch überlege, ob ich den Rahmen gleich vom Hersteller/Verkäufer pulverbeschichten lasse oder bei uns hier im Münchner Umland eloxieren lasse:
Preislich läge beides gleichauf (30 Pulverbeschichten, 30-40 Eloxieren), allerdings sei "Hellgrün" (das wäre unsere Farbe, in Anlehnung an das hübsche selbstgeschweißte Kinderradl ausm Nachbar-Thread hier im Kinderbike-Unterforum) lt. Eloxalfirma nicht lichtecht - hat da jemand Erfahrungen bzgl. Eloxieren von Fahrradsachen mit nicht-lichtechter Eloxalfarbei, wie lange hält das (bei Kellerlagerung und Außenanwendung nur beim Fahren selber)?
Was ist eigentlich besser: Eloxieren oder Pulverbeschichten?



2. Frage: Wie ist das jetzt mit dem Steuersatz, der Verkäufer sagte, bei diesen heutigen halbintregrierten Steuersätzen brauche man kein spezielles Einpresswerkzeug mehr, aber doch irgendwie so´n spezielles Werkzeug für...?
Welchen Steuersatz nehmt ihr und wie kriegt ihr den montiert?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Juni 2013)

Wie wär´s mit dem Steuersatz:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...bNUdi6GcXZtAbxv4CQAg&ved=0CDwQ9QEwAg&dur=2588

Wiegt die Hälfte wie der in deiner Liste!?


----------



## Floh (28. Juni 2013)

Wäre schön aber bei der 20" Gabel die tapered, also unten 1,5" ist braucht man eine ziemlich fette untere Schale. Heisst in ZIHS Code EC44/40 (External Cup). Ich werde also den Steuersatz den ich bei Poison günstig geschossen habe gar nicht verwenden können bzw. nur die obere Schale.
Die untere Schale gibt es von Cane Creek oder von Reset einzeln. Kostet nochmal 30 Euro... bzw. bei Reset 60 Euro 
Bei den Steuersatz-Gewichten bin ich auch immer vorsichtig. Ist das mit Kralle, Schraube und Kappe oder ohne alles? Wenn man Teile aus Aluminium dreht und auch ein bisschen Einpresstiefe haben will, wo sollen denn die Unterschiede noch groß herkommen? Die Durchmesser sind schliesslich genormt.

Zum Thema Eloxieren oder Beschichten habe ich meine Gedanken ja schon aufgeschrieben.

Ein Einpresswerkzeug habe ich auch nicht. Ich habe zwei Alu-Stücke die ich mir gedreht habe, dazu eine Gewindestange M12 mit zwei Muttern aus dem Baumarkt. Damit kann man alles einpressen, 1 1/8" und 1,5" (sind verschiedene Durchmesser drauf). Hohe Kräfte sind wirklich nicht nötig, wenn alles am Rahmen sauber gearbeitet ist.
Zum Aufschlagen des Gabelkonus habe ich ein Stück Stahlrohr mit 300 mm Länge, wo ich unten eine Fase rangedreht habe.


----------



## BOOZE (28. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Weil ich doch überlege, ob ich den Rahmen gleich vom Hersteller/Verkäufer pulverbeschichten lasse oder bei uns hier im Münchner Umland eloxieren lasse:
> Preislich läge beides gleichauf (30 Pulverbeschichten, 30-40 Eloxieren),



Das wäre aber arg günstig für beides, meine Pulverer und Eloxierer verlangen deutlich mehr, dafür sind die Ergebnisse 1A.
Nicht das das solch Industrie Eloxierungen oder Pulverungen sind, so was wollte ich nicht haben.


----------



## Floh (28. Juni 2013)

Mein erstes Telefonat mit Pulverbeschichter:
Glasperlstrahlen und Pulverbeschichten 180 Euro... Danke fürs Gespräch.
Hab jetzt noch zwei andere Firmen angefragt.


----------



## ALMU (28. Juni 2013)

Hast du schon mal bei Otedo in Niestetal angefragt. Die hatten bis jetzt immer gute Preise und gute Qualität.

Mit Eloxieren habe ich bis jetzt bei hellen Farben keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht (zumindest nicht auf Dauer).


----------



## Floh (28. Juni 2013)

Es gibt doch einen Bericht hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07...en_eloxieren_lassen_teile_parts_wie_wo_warum/
Hier noch was was im Rahmen des ICB-Carver Projektes geschrieben wurde:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11/21/internet-community-bike-fortschritt-in-fernost/
... diese Farben lassen sich unproblematisch an Rahmen umsetzen... grau und blau  Will heißen: Nicolai kann wahrscheinlich alles eloxieren, weil sie genau wissen welche Legierungen sie einsetzen und womit sie schweissen. Wenn man einen Rahmen kauft, weiß man das ggf. nicht.

Vielleicht ist das hier noch interessant:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11...-bike-schritt-3-3-die-eloxierung-des-rahmens/

Nicolai lässt bzw. liess früher seine Teile in Hildesheim eloxieren, Name der Firma hab ich vergessen. Ein Anruf in Lübbrechtsen dürfte aber da aufklärend wirken.


----------



## Floh (28. Juni 2013)

Also Otedo nimmt laut Website 75 Euro für einen Rahmen, allerdings inklusive Entlacken. Wer weiß wieviel günstiger das wird wenn das nicht nötig ist.
http://www.pulver-beschichtung.com/angebot/pulverbeschichtung/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALMU (28. Juni 2013)

Es gibt Zeiten wo da nicht ganz so viel los ist und dann kannst du den Preis schon mal halbieren.


----------



## storck-riesen (28. Juni 2013)

Pulverbeschichtungen:

Maxx --> Rosenheim
Rockenstein --> Thüringen (?)
Bikecoulours --> Usingen
Brandes & Speckesser --> Gifhorn


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Juni 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Das wäre aber arg günstig für beides, meine Pulverer und Eloxierer verlangen deutlich mehr, dafür sind die Ergebnisse 1A.
> Nicht das das solch Industrie Eloxierungen oder Pulverungen sind, so was wollte ich nicht haben.



Die Industrie-Eloxierer hier in München nehmen keine Privatkunden!

Der Eloxierer, den ich meine, der macht angeblich ständig so Fahrradrahmen/-teile. Ergebnisse hab ich noch nicht selbst gesehen, unsere Offroad-Sandbleche waren nicht schön, da war aber wohl net der Eloxierer schuld, sondern der Sandstrahler, der die Alu-Bleche ZUSAMMEN mit der verrosteten Ahk heftigst mit Korund bestrahlt hat bis sie nun aussehen wie vom Mond... 

Der Pulverbeschichtungspreis is eben von Poison selber, gehe davon aus, die wissen schon, was die tun, werden ihren schönen Rahmen doch net verschandeln lassen!?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Juni 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Mein erstes Telefonat mit Pulverbeschichter:
> Glasperlstrahlen und Pulverbeschichten 180 Euro... Danke fürs Gespräch.
> Hab jetzt noch zwei andere Firmen angefragt.



Glasperlenstrahlen braucht man bei nem nagelneuen unbehandelten Alurahmen net unbedingt, meinte der Eloxierer hier.
Der würd stattdessen den Rahmen kostenlos abbeizen vor´m Eloxieren.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Juni 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Wäre schön aber bei der 20" Gabel die tapered, also unten 1,5" ist braucht man eine ziemlich fette untere Schale. Heisst in ZIHS Code EC44/40 (External Cup). Ich werde also den Steuersatz den ich bei Poison günstig geschossen habe gar nicht verwenden können bzw. nur die obere Schale.
> 
> 
> Ein Einpresswerkzeug habe ich auch nicht. Ich habe zwei Alu-Stücke die ich mir gedreht habe, dazu eine Gewindestange M12 mit zwei Muttern aus dem Baumarkt. Damit kann man alles einpressen, 1 1/8" und 1,5" (sind verschiedene Durchmesser drauf). Hohe Kräfte sind wirklich nicht nötig, wenn alles am Rahmen sauber gearbeitet ist.
> Zum Aufschlagen des Gabelkonus habe ich ein Stück Stahlrohr mit 300 mm Länge, wo ich unten eine Fase rangedreht habe.



Danke für die Werkzeugtipps, ich hab nun auch diese (oder ne ähnliche) coole Anleitung im Internet gefunden, wo das genau beschrieben wird incl. Selbstbauwerkzeug.


Zum Steuersatz: Okay, du nimmst ja die chinesische tapered Carbongabel. Wenn man aber jetzt ne normale Gabel nimmt, passt dann ein normaler semi-integrierter 1 1/8" Steuersatz für den Rahmen?

Hast du also nun einen der Steuersätze mitgeordert, den Poison für ihren Rahmen empfielt bzw. gleich mitverkauft? Bin am Überlegen, ob ich den ebenfalls gleich mitordern soll. Ist aber wohl "nur" schwarz oder silbern, nix bunt, oder?
Welchen von Poison hast du, den normalen oder den industriegelagerten?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Juni 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal bei Otedo in Niestetal angefragt. Die hatten bis jetzt immer gute Preise und gute Qualität.
> 
> Mit Eloxieren habe ich bis jetzt bei hellen Farben keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht (zumindest nicht auf Dauer).



Kann sein. Aber goldfarben ist superbeständig, haben unsere Sandbleche tagaus-tagein auf dem Dach mitten in Sonne, Wind und Wetter (seit 1 Jahr), die Eloxalschicht sieht noch aus wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Juni 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Es gibt doch einen Bericht hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07...en_eloxieren_lassen_teile_parts_wie_wo_warum/
> Hier noch was was im Rahmen des ICB-Carver Projektes geschrieben wurde:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11/21/internet-community-bike-fortschritt-in-fernost/
> ...



Hab jetzt alle Links durchgelesen, sehr interessant.

Mein Fazit aus diesen Links:
- Gewichtsersparnis 75 für Eloxieren statt Lackieren erscheint echt wenig, da hatter Autor recht. 
- Das einzige Eloxal-Grün is aber net hübsch, ich will für den Kiddies-Rahmen doch ein schönes Giftgrün/Grasgrün - also bleibt wohl doch nur Pulverbeschichten in der Wunschfarbe?
- Das am Musterrahmen eloxierte Orange ist sehr hübsch, nur die Schweißnähte sind ja schrecklich geworden. Jetzt, wo ich das seh, fällt mir auf, dass unser Principia also dann ab Werk wohl eloxiert ist, weil das sieht aus wie auf den Bildern hier - aber die Schweißnähte sind da ebenfalls im gleichen schönen Orange, warum kriegen die bei Principia das hin und bei dem Münchner Eloxierer im Link nicht?
- Wenn also unser Principia tatsächlich eloxiert ist, kann ich nur sagen: So ne Eloxalschicht ist tausendmal widerstandsfähiger als ne Lackschicht! Damit gäb´s für´s Kinderbike eigentlich NUR eloxieren und nix anderes! Unser Kleiner hat sein nagelneues Cube ja in den ersten Wochen schon total ramponiert incl. Lackabplatzer/-abschürfungen bis zum rohen Alu durch.

Echt blöd, dass die Farbauswahl beim Eloxieren so eingeschränkt ist.
Und nein, hell-hell-grau oder hell-grau oder dunkel-grau empfinde ich NICHT als Auswahl!


----------



## ALMU (28. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte meinem kleinen auch erst ein schwarzes mit roten elox Teilen fertig gemacht.
Als er es gesehen hat konnte er nicht mehr Rad fahren. Es mußte eben etwas bunter sein.
Zu meiner Zeit hätte ich mir ein zweites Loch in den A***h gefreut aber nöööö heute ist alles anders.


----------



## chris5000 (29. Juni 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Ich habe innen und aussen Bash Guards drauf und leider noch keine leichten mit 110mm Lochkreis gefunden.



http://bbgbashguard.com/superlights.html. Am ehemaligen 20" Isla meiner Tochter: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/911380


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALMU (29. Juni 2013)

Danke, den Link hatte ich bei deiner Beschreibung gesehen aber ich hatte mich bis jetzt nicht getraut im Ausland Teile zu bestellen.


----------



## BOOZE (29. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte mir mal vor langer Zeit einfach mal so ein Bashguard selber gemacht.
Ich habe die auf eine Aluplatte oder Plexiplatte aufgezeichnet und mit einer Dekupiersäge ausgesägt, geht recht einfach.


----------



## ALMU (29. Juni 2013)

ich hatte mir auch schon mal welche gemacht aber mein Alu war einfach zu weich.

Der Sohnemann hat diese Woche leider das Schaltwerk verbogen, das neue ist bestellt und dann werde ich sein Rad mal vorstellen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2013)

Okay, schöner Rockring.

Aber meint ihr nicht, dass ihr mit der Thematik grad ein bisschen arg zu weit seid?

Ich bin ja auch gern Vielschreiber, aber eigentlich hat Floh in seinem ersten Posting recht:
Der Thread wird total unübersichtlich, wenn alles drunter und drüber geht.

Nochmal in´s Gedächtnis rufen: Welchen Stand haben wir hier aktuell?

Floh, jenka, Booze, johnparka - und seit gestern auch ICH (yippieh!  ) - haben sich so nen 20" Poison Ethanol Kinder-Alurahmen gekauft und wollen den nun Stück für Stück aufbauen.
Ne Gesamtübersicht möglicher Teile mit Gewichten und Preisen steht und kann IM VERLAUFE des Aufbaus natürlich weiter modifiziert werden.

Jetzt aktuell - wie gesagt: es gibt derzeit nur einzelne Rahmen und mehr oder weniger viele Einzelteile - geht´s doch im nächsten Schritt um
- die Farbe und Farbgebung des Rahmens
- die Gabel
- Steuersatz und Innenlager

So´n Bashring kommt dann wohl ganz am Schluss, wahrscheinlich auf Seite 100 oder 150, wenn wir hier auf den Anfangsseiten schon den Bashring (oder den Schaltdrehgriff) ausdiskutieren, dann findet das später mal, wenn´s WIRKLICH dran ist, kein Mensch mehr, oder?

Nur meine Meinung. Ich muss mich selbst ja auch zusammenreißen, um net ständig vom Elefanten (Rahmen) zur Maus (absolute Nebenaggregate wie Bashring oder Schaltdrehgriff) abzuschweifen...


----------



## BOOZE (29. Juni 2013)

So, der Rahmen ist inzwischen eingetrudelt und macht ein brauchbaren Eindruck.
Die Redline Kurbeln sind auch schon da, andere Teile sind unterwegs.













Leicht ist anders, aber für das Geld OK.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Leicht ist anders, aber fÃ¼r das Geld OK.



Warum, was wiegen sie denn?

Bitte auch nochmal weitere Daten zu den Kurbeln:
- LÃ¤nge
- Preis
- Lochkreis
- Bezugsquelle

Danke!

Willi


Zu den Gabeln:
Nehmt ihr jetzt alle die China-Gabeln? Sind zwar leicht und schÃ¶n, mir persÃ¶nlich ist die Optik aber zu futuristisch (am klassischen Alu-Rahmen), habe grade hier eine gefunden:
http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_frame_seite.htm
 93364 HARO C4               RACING BMX
              CARBON
690g fÃ¼r 99â¬ und die Optik find ich persÃ¶nlich sehr geil, weil erinnert mich irgendwie an die coolen Switchblade-Gabeln aus meiner Jugend, die damals immer mein Traum waren.

Was haltet ihr von der Gabel?*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (29. Juni 2013)

Mit Gewicht meinte ich Rahmen und Kurbeln. 
Die wiegen übrigens 430gr.  sind 135mm lang und haben leider den alten 110mm Lochabstand
Kosten tuen sie 35 ganz regulär beim Händler.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Mit Gewicht meinte ich Rahmen und Kurbeln.
> Die wiegen übrigens 430gr.  sind 135mm lang und haben leider den alten 110mm Lochabstand
> Kosten tuen sie 35 ganz regulär beim Händler.



Mist, selbes Problem bei mir (noch in der Vor-Bestellphase):
Wir brauchen ja 115er Kurbeln (eigentlich lt. Formel 0,22 x Beinlänge eher 100er Kurbeln, aber gibt´s wohl gar net?), finde da nur die BMX-Kurbeln von Sinz, sind dann auch im Standard-Lochkreis 110, dafür gibt´s dann wohl kein 32er Kettenblatt!?

Und, wie machst du´s? Gehst auf 1 Zahn mehr?
Oder gibt´s eigentlich ein 30er Kettenblatt? 28er müsst´s geben...
Dann wäre die ÜS halt ein bisschen besser im Gelände und am Berg...


----------



## ALMU (29. Juni 2013)

Ich habe meine Kurbel von einem Hase Trets genommen welches ich auch noch zu verkaufen habe.
Die gibt es ab 115mm mit einem 110mm Lochkreis und man kann die direkt über einen Hase Händler beziehen.


----------



## BOOZE (29. Juni 2013)

Die Redline kurbeln gibt es glaube ich von 115-175mm
Ich hatte für Juniors 16" Rad alte DX Kurbeln auf 100mm gekürzt.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2013)

Ganz schön leicht!

Heute sind auch meine gebrauchten Shimano-Kurbeln (1) angekommen, leider kann man die wohl zum Kürzen net gebrauchen, weil die haben ja komischerweise ein Hohlprofil! Alle alten Shimano-Kurbeln, die ich früher gesehen/in der Hand gehabt hatte, waren voll/gleichmäßig-geschmiedet.
Blöd. Kann ich die Dinger wohl wegschmeißen...

Bei all den genannten Kurbeln (ob Sinz, Redline oder alte gekürzte Shimano) bleibt aber das Problem: Für 110er Lochkreis kein 32 Z erhältlich!

EDIT: Hoppla, hab grad recherchiert, dass man bei 20" Rädern offensichtlich eh größere Kettenblätter (Standard-36er) fährt und nicht wie beim 16-Zöller ein 32er, dann stellt sich beim 20-Zöller das Problem wohl gar net!?
Welches Kettenblatt macht ihr vorne drauf?


----------



## ALMU (29. Juni 2013)

@ BOOZE
hast du noch eine Adresse wo man die Redline bekommt habe die jetzt nur ab 140mm gefunden.
 @Banglabagh75
Ich hatte mal kurz ein 38 drauf aber das war nix, aktuell ist ein 36 Stronglight drauf aber ein 34 ist je nach Region auch mal dran.


----------



## johnparka (29. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Nochmal in´s Gedächtnis rufen: Welchen Stand haben wir hier aktuell?
> 
> Floh, jenka, Booze, johnparka - und seit gestern auch ICH (yippieh!  ) - haben sich so nen 20" Poison Ethanol Kinder-Alurahmen gekauft und wollen den nun Stück für Stück aufbauen.
> Ne Gesamtübersicht möglicher Teile mit Gewichten und Preisen steht und kann IM VERLAUFE des Aufbaus natürlich weiter modifiziert werden.
> ...



Farbe: alles offen, tendiere doch aber irgendwie zu einem Azzurro Blau oder Gulf-Blau mit Lila/Rosa Anbauteilen z.B. Griffe, Stütze, Pedale, zumindest vor meinem geistigen Auge könnte das was werden

Gabel: Gibts noch keine, tendiere aber auch hier eher zu einer RST Capa 20, allein wegen dem Preis

Steuersatz: Ist gesetzt und liegt bereits hier: Syncros FL semiintegriert

Kurbel: wird wohl ne Sinz aus USA, Länge max. 125mm


----------



## johnparka (29. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Zu den Gabeln:
> Nehmt ihr jetzt alle die China-Gabeln? Sind zwar leicht und schön, mir persönlich ist die Optik aber zu futuristisch (am klassischen Alu-Rahmen), habe grade hier eine gefunden:
> http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_frame_seite.htm
> 93364 HARO C4               RACING BMX
> ...



Gabel ist geil, nur wie löst du das Bremsenproblem?  Bei einer gescheiten Lösung wäre ich sofort dabei


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2013)

johnparka schrieb:


> Kurbel: wird wohl ne Sinz aus USA, Länge max. 125mm



Kaufst du sie in D oder importierst du sie dir selber direkt aus USA? Lohnt sich das preislich, bei den hohen Versandkosten?
Hab mir neulich so klitzekleine Tachoritzel für´n Jeep aus USA schicken lassen, da kostete die Fracht für das kleine 20x30-Paket so viel wie ein ganzes Ritzel!




johnparka schrieb:


> Gabel ist geil, nur wie löst du das  Bremsenproblem?  Bei einer gescheiten Lösung wäre ich sofort dabei



Stimmt ja, bin ich blind, das is ja schon wieder so ne ohne-Bremse-Gabel, Mist!

Bei dem hier gibt´s offensichtlich komischerweise nur Disk-only-Gabeln, auch net ideal für´s Kinderrad:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Gabeln/Gabeln-20:::69_70.html

Also ich will da auf keinen Fall ne Scheibenbremse hinbauen, V-Brake-/Canti-Sockel sind bei der Gabel Pflicht.

Dann also weiter suchen.


----------



## johnparka (29. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Kaufst du sie in D oder importierst du sie dir selber direkt aus USA? Lohnt sich das preislich, bei den hohen Versandkosten?
> Hab mir neulich so klitzekleine Tachoritzel für´n Jeep aus USA schicken lassen, da kostete die Fracht für das kleine 20x30-Paket so viel wie ein ganzes Ritzel!
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Kumpel aus USA ist regelmäßig zu Besuch, der darf die dann mitbringen. Kostet in den Staaten ca. 45-60 $. Pflicht ist aber eine Länge von 125mm, länger auf keinen Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALMU (29. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mal schnell meine Kurbel gewogen. 397Gramm plus 2x 58Gramm für die Bash Guards.


----------



## BOOZE (29. Juni 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> @ BOOZE
> hast du noch eine Adresse wo man die Redline bekommt habe die jetzt nur ab 140mm gefunden.



Schau mal hier 

http://www.bike-webshop.de/kurbelset-redline-microline-aluminium-130mm-schwarz-square-p-75637.html

Ich habe meine beim Radhändler um die Ecke gekauft.


----------



## Regge (1. Juli 2013)

Wird der Rahmen mit oder ohne Schaltauge geliefert?

Falls ohne, was für eins passt an den Rahmen? Habe jetzt einen 24er Rahmen gekauft ...

Kurbeln werden wahrscheinlich die AC mini LE in 140mm



BOOZE schrieb:


> So, der Rahmen ist inzwischen eingetrudelt und macht ein brauchbaren Eindruck.
> Die Redline Kurbeln sind auch schon da, andere Teile sind unterwegs.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOOZE (1. Juli 2013)

Es wurde komplett mit Schaltauge geliefert, sogar Blindschrauben für die Canti Aufnahmen waren dabei.


----------



## Floh (1. Juli 2013)

Mein Rahmen war Freitag in der Post. Der Rahmen sieht gut aus, sauber verarbeitet, sogar ein Satz Schrauben war dabei und Canti-Sockel etc.
Steuersatz hatte ich einen Tange bestellt, geliefert haben sie den falschen...
Eine 31,6er Sattelstütze in weiß habe ich in der Bucht für 5,50 Euro bekommen. Gewicht bis dato unbekannt.

Mein USA-Trip steht. Ich bestelle mir jetzt Teile postlagernd zu einem dortigen Kollegen und nehme sie dann mit zurück. Bestellen werde ich nach derzeitigem Stand auch die Kurbeln Redline Microline in 130 mm und Felgen (Alienation Insurgent) bei www.danscomp.com.
Zusammen 140 Dollar, also etwas über 100 Euro.

Was die Kettenblätter und Kurbeln angeht: bei 110 mm LK kriegt man 33 Zähne hin, weniger nicht. Muss aber auch gar nicht. Mit den kleinen Radumfängen und einer normalen Kassette hinten ergibt sich eine Entfaltung die immer noch kindgerecht ist.
Einen Bashguard baue ich mir dann auch selbst.

Das mit dem Eloxieren und den Schweißnähten: Die Farbabweichungen kommen durch die Legierungen! Ein Rahmenbauer der von vornherein auf Elox aus ist wählt einen anderen Schweißdraht. Beim schwarz Eloxieren macht es wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal was aus, aber bei den hellen Farben schon.
Und sicherlich reicht es den Rahmen zu beizen, aber dann sind alle Schleifspuren und Unregelmäßigkeiten unter der Elox-Schicht zu sehen.


----------



## BOOZE (1. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Beim schwarz Eloxieren macht es wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal was aus, aber bei den hellen Farben schon.



Schwarz ist die schwierigste Farbe beim eloxieren, je nach legierung und eloxierer geht es von dunkelbraun über lila usw.
alles schon erlebt


----------



## Floh (1. Juli 2013)

OK, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich dachte schwarz geht immer weil es besser deckt.

Anderes Thema: Kettenlinie. Man landet ja schnell bei Vierkant-Lager wenn man kleine Kurbeln kauft, und da hängt die Kettenlinie ja von der Länge des Lagers ab.
Bei einem normalen BSA 68 mm Rahmen: Was für eine Länge brauche ich für eine "normale" Kettenlinie bzw. was ist für 1-fach vorne die beste Kettenlinie?
48 mm?? 50 mm ist für 3-fach...
Und für 50 mm braucht man normalerweise ein 113 mm Innenlager??


----------



## trolliver (1. Juli 2013)

Für die Länge des Innenlagers sind die Kurbeln entscheidend. 113mm ist weit verbreitet, hilft dir aber nichts, wenn die Kurbeln anders gearbeitet sind. Früher waren Wellenlängen bis 130mm üblich, weil die Kurbelarme überhaupt nicht gekröpft waren, inzwischen gibt es alles mögliche, auch noch deutlich kürzere Innenlagerwellen.

Kauf dir erst die Kurbeln, dann das dazu passende Innenlager, dann stimmt die Kettenlinie auch schon.

Oliver


----------



## Floh (1. Juli 2013)

Ja OK. Ich habe ein Shimano 113 mm und ein altes Tune von einem Kumpel mit 107 mm. Das kann ich erstmal ausprobieren. Dann sieht man es ja.
Im Anhang mal meine Excel-Liste mit diversen Konfigurationen zum Selbst Ausfüllen und Ausprobieren.
Die Liste ist sortierbar nach Spalten, so kann man z.B. erkennen welche Komponenten am teuersten / schwersten sind im Verhältnis zum Gesamtgewicht etc.
Sie wird ständig weiter ausgebaut, ich möchte auch noch die Unterschiede erfassen (was wollte ich ausgeben / was habe ich ausgegeben ) und am liebsten wäre mir noch ein Beurteilungs-Koeffizient aus Kosten und Gewicht, nur dass ich noch nicht weiß wie der sinnvoller Weise gebildet werden sollte.

Ich hab jetzt erstmal einen ganzen Schwung Zeugs bestellt, bis auf Pedale, Sattel, Speichen, Nippel und Mäntel eigentlich alles, und das meiste bei bike-components.de weil sie das fast alles da hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (1. Juli 2013)

Ein wichtiges Teil für den Aufbau hab ich noch bestellt:


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

Schöne Waage, in welchem Gewichtsbereich und welche Schritte misst die? Kostenpunkt?

Beim Rossmann gibt´s für 7-8 (je nach Gutscheinen) ne digitale Küchenwaage, die hab ich jetzt, passt scho, bei manchen Teilen schwankt sie um 1 g hin und her, aber immerhin: Sie misst jeden Tag GLEICH - was man von unseren mehreren digitalen Personenwaagen net behaupten kann!


----------



## BOOZE (1. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand ein Link für leichte, gute Schaumstoffgriffe?


----------



## johnparka (1. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ja OK. Ich habe ein Shimano 113 mm und ein altes Tune von einem Kumpel mit 107 mm. Das kann ich erstmal ausprobieren. Dann sieht man es ja.
> Im Anhang mal meine Excel-Liste mit diversen Konfigurationen zum Selbst Ausfüllen und Ausprobieren.
> Die Liste ist sortierbar nach Spalten, so kann man z.B. erkennen welche Komponenten am teuersten / schwersten sind im Verhältnis zum Gesamtgewicht etc.
> Sie wird ständig weiter ausgebaut, ich möchte auch noch die Unterschiede erfassen (was wollte ich ausgeben / was habe ich ausgegeben ) und am liebsten wäre mir noch ein Beurteilungs-Koeffizient aus Kosten und Gewicht, nur dass ich noch nicht weiß wie der sinnvoller Weise gebildet werden sollte.
> ...



Hast die Sattelklemme vergessen 
P.S. Danke für die Tabelle


----------



## Floh (1. Juli 2013)

Die Sattelklemme steckt mit im Pitlock-Set drin 
Die Waage hat jetzt 18 Euro gekostet, 3 kg Messbereich mit 0,1 Gramm und kalibriert.
War etwas teurer weil sie mehr als 2 kg wiegen kann. Auflagefläche ist etwas klein aber kann man ja ein Tablett draufpacken.
 @BOOZE: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10726500&postcount=40


----------



## johnparka (1. Juli 2013)

Die Tabelle ist fies, da sieht man erst mal, was da an Kohle zusammen kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (1. Juli 2013)

@Floh
Merci 

zum Thema Waagen
das nächste Teil ist heute gekommen, der KCNC Vorbau 
ich muss ja sagen, ich bin schwer begeistert von dem Teil, hier stimmt Preis Leistung, weniger Vorbau für das Geld bekommt man wohl nicht. 

Küchenwaage




Präzisionswaage


----------



## 68-er (1. Juli 2013)

und gut ausschauen tut's auch noch ...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Die Waage hat jetzt 18 Euro gekostet, 3 kg Messbereich mit 0,1 Gramm und kalibriert.



Super! Hast mal nen Link? Vielleicht kauf ich mir die doch noch und meine Frau kriegt die Rossmann-Waage doch fÃ¼r die KÃ¼che...







johnparka schrieb:


> Die Tabelle ist fies, da sieht man erst mal, was da an Kohle zusammen kommt



Findst 600â¬ fÃ¼rÂ´s komplette individuell aufgebaute Radl teuer?
Ich find das sau-sau-billig!
Wir haben fÃ¼r unser 16"-Cube 190â¬ bezahlt, dazu nach derzeitigem Stand 600â¬ fÃ¼r "ein paar" neue und gebrauchte Tuningteile, da sind dann also fÃ¼r insgesamt 790â¬ erst ca. die HÃ¤lfte der Stangenware-Teile ausgewechselt!
Oder nimm dir n Kania oder Isla fÃ¼r ca. 400â¬ und individualisier das mit nochmal mit 600-800â¬ fÃ¼r schÃ¶nere/leichtere (je nach Geschmack) Teile! Bist bei Ã¼ber 1000â¬!

Insofern find ich die 600â¬ fÃ¼r das Poison-Projekt total gÃ¼nstig.

Bin mir aber sicher, dass wir bei unsrem Projekt dann teurer liegen werden - sofern ich da auch wieder ein paar Race Face und tune Teile verbauen mag...


----------



## BikerDad (1. Juli 2013)

zum Thema Griffe, ich nehme die hier:


http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/images/articles/472b580bcc919ad11815c4687fc97a15_5.jpg

die gibt es in fast jedem Laden für 10 Euro wiegen schlanke 15 gramm.


----------



## ALMU (1. Juli 2013)

Für den Fall das du auf eine 8-fach Schaltung gehst kannst du am Schalthebel mit dem SRAM MRX (77g) noch mal Gewicht sparen. An den Komfort des X0 kommt der dann aber nicht ran.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

Sagt mal, wie wurden eure Rahmen in der Rechnung bezeichnet?

Hab heut erfahren, dass mein "Poison Ethanol" in Wirklichkeit "Alii Man" heißt, das sei aber lt. Verkäufer dasselbe!?


----------



## BOOZE (1. Juli 2013)

Die wollen dir doch nicht etwa das uralte Alii Man andrehen?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Die wollen dir doch nicht etwa das uralte Alii Man andrehen?





Ich zitiere den Verkäufer: "Ist identischer Artikel!"

Hast du nähere Infos zum Unterschied Alii Man und Poison Ethanol?
Woran werde ich es erkennen, ob es dann der "richtige" Ethanol Rahmen ist, wenn sie das Teil nächste Woche liefern?
Am Gewicht? Oder ist das Rahmendesign optisch anders?

Was steht denn in deiner Rechnung als genaue Bezeichnung?



Hier habe ich im Netz nochmal was zum Thema "Alii Man" statt "Ethanol" gefunden:
http://www.spreebiker.de/bikes/poison-ethanol/in-wort-und-bild/


----------



## BOOZE (1. Juli 2013)

Das Alii soll schwerer sein


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Das Alii soll schwerer sein



Schwerere Alternativlieferungen sind bei BanglaBagh-Tuning ausgeschlossen, hier werden nur leichter Alternativlieferungen angenommen... 

Wenn das Alii Man wirklich messbar schwerer ist, dann isses einfach:
Bei mehr als 1500 g => return to sender.

Bestellt hab ich immerhin ein Poison Ethanol, sowohl telefonisch (schlecht beweisbar) als auch nochmal schriftlich per Email (beweiskräftig).

Und wenn der Verkäufer dazu schriftlich zusichert, der Rahmen sei identisch, dann kann ich ihn bei jeder deutlichen Abweichung von 1500 g nach oben zurückschicken.

Außerdem könnte ich nach Fernabsatzgeschäftsregelungen ohnehin auch ohne Gründe fristgerecht zurückschicken.

Wär aber schade, ich will eigentlich net zurückschicken, sondern so nen schönen 1500g-Kiddie-Rahmen! 

Na mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (2. Juli 2013)

Die Waage gibts hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/130743910857...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Den KCNC hab ich mir jetzt auch bestellt in 50 mm. War einfacher als das ganze Zeug in der bucht zu bestellen.

Die Scott-Griffe werden es auch erst mal werden. Sattel bestelle ich den XLC für 13 Euro, das ist ein guter Deal und viel leichter als 275 Gramm hab ich noch keinen Kindersattel gesehen.

Was ja bei mir eine Premiere wird, ist das Einspeichen der Räder. Kann mir da jemand Links geben (Anleitung für Dummies)? Einen Zentrierständer kann ich von einem Kollegen ausleihen.
Wie sollte man die Räder einspeichen? Vorne radial wäre optisch natürlich schick, aber ist das schwieriger als gekreuzt? Was macht man hinten?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Die Waage gibts hier:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/130743910857...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Danke, die werd ich mir vielleicht zusätzlich holen.
Und du sagst, die wiegt in 0,1g-Schritten? Weil ich find dazu nix im Angebotstext.
Wiegefeld wirklich nur 7x9 cm? Wirklich winzig, muss man halt ne große Schale draufstellen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

@ Booze: Hast noch weitere Infos, dass bzw. wie/wo genau Ethanol und Alii Man unterschiedliche Rahmen sind?
Im Netz find ich nix, und wie gesagt, der Verkäufer sagt, die seien gleich.

Genaue Gewichtsangabe?


----------



## BOOZE (2. Juli 2013)

Warte doch einfach bis der Rahmen da ist, wird schon so richtig sein.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281126593263?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Krasser Preis für gebr. verkratzte XPedos!

Da scheint doch der Neukauf von ohnehin 30 g leichteren AESTs für 58 die bessere Wahl!?


----------



## Floh (2. Juli 2013)

Ich finde die gezeigten Xpedos mit den Stiften eh zu krass fürs Schienbein. Die XCF03AC gehen so gerade, lieber wäre mir ein Kunststoff-Pedal aber die sind alle so riesig und schwer.
Kennt jemand vergleichbare Pedale um 210 Gramm und 30 Euro mit geringerer Verletzungsgefahr?


----------



## johnparka (2. Juli 2013)

So heute morgen gleich mal gewogen. Sind 1.492gr. Also wohl ein "echter" Ethanol


----------



## trolliver (2. Juli 2013)

So verkratzt sehen die Pedalen aber doch gar nicht aus. Allerdings trotzdem zu teuer, ich habe vor zwei Monaten 29,90 für ein neues Paar davon bezahlt - ich finde leider nicht mehr, wo.

Stifte hat die Pedale nicht, nur das übliche Reliefdesign, das ist auch nicht scharfkantig. Es ist eine Abwägungsfrage, ob man Angst vor Verletzungen durch härtere Pedalen hat oder vor'm Abrutschen auf Gummis. Philipp ist im Frühjahr bei feuchter Witterung ständig von den Gummi / Plastikpedalen (auch ein Eigenerwerb, keine Original von Isla) abgerutscht, hat sich weh getan und kam später zum Stehen. Das ist mit den Xpedos deutlich zurückgegangen.

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Kennt jemand vergleichbare Pedale um 210 Gramm und 30 Euro mit geringerer Verletzungsgefahr?



Offensichtlich alle Plastikpedale, die serienmÃ¤Ãig an Kinderbikes montiert werden (zumindest die beiden Serienpedale an unseren beiden Kinderbikes), sind leicht:

Cube Plastikpedal 288 g (okay, mittelschwer) und der Hammer:
Wheelworx Plastikpedal 202 g, zudem noch in farbig erhÃ¤ltlich.

Was das fÃ¼r Marken sind, mÃ¼sste ich nachgucken.

Aber bestimmt findest jemanden, der derartige (leichte) Serienplastikpedale abgibt, weil er gegen (vermeintlich ) leichtere Plastikpedale tauscht.

Unsere Cube-Pedale wÃ¤ren frei (Neuzustand, weil gleich gegen BÃ¤rentatzen ausgetauscht) oder such mal nach diesen 202g-Wheelworx-Pedalen!
(Ich schau nachher mal, was da aufgeprÃ¤gt ist)


Ich persÃ¶nlich bin kein Fan von Plastikpedalen, wir haben AEST mit Ti-Achse mit 170 g fÃ¼r 58â¬ da, sind auch schÃ¶n klein fÃ¼r KinderfÃ¼Ãe. Allerdings kommen die erst dann hin, wenn die Experimentierphase unsres Kleinen mal an dem Punkt angelangt ist, wo er net alle 5 min. sich und das Radl "unfreiwillig ablegt"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnparka (2. Juli 2013)

Ich werde die hier ordern:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/pedale/xlc-mtb-pedal-ultralight-pd-m04/14728.html

Mit 236gr bei 13 Euro ein guter Deal


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

johnparka schrieb:


> Ich werde die hier ordern:
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/pedale/xlc-mtb-pedal-ultralight-pd-m04/14728.html
> 
> Mit 236gr bei 13 Euro ein guter Deal



Super Preisleistungsverhältnis! 

Sind halt eigentlich Hakenpedale, sieht man daran, dass sie eine "Haupt-Oberseite" haben. Aber egal. Billig und leicht, dazu "hochwertige" massive Materialien.


----------



## Floh (2. Juli 2013)

20 Euro 224 Gramm: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/pedale/rcp-high-end-mtbtrekking-pedal/233128.html

Die Xpedos von der ebay-Auktion gibt es hier für 30 Euro:
http://www.profirad.de/xpedo-xcf03ac-pedale-p-19204.html

 @trolliver: Das Argument mit dem Gummi kann ich nachvollziehen. Mal sehen was die Regierung sagt...


----------



## trolliver (2. Juli 2013)

Genau, da habe ich sie her. Phiilipp ist da auch schon gegen, hat nicht mehr weh getan als mit den Plastikpedalen vorher. Die sind ja auch hart und haben Kanten. Wie gesagt, ich war überrascht, wie wenig scharfkantig die sind. Sie sind allerdings echt klein, ich wollte die nicht fahren - außer wenn ich zum Spaß meiner Brut mal eine Runde auf dem CNOC16 drehe.

Oliver


----------



## Floh (2. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ... außer wenn ich zum Spaß meiner Brut mal eine Runde auf dem CNOC16 drehe.Oliver


 Davon hätte ich gern mal ein Foto


----------



## Deleted234438 (2. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Super! Hast mal nen Link? Vielleicht kauf ich mir die doch noch und meine Frau kriegt die Rossmann-Waage doch für die Küche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du Bilder vom Umbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> Hast du Bilder vom Umbau?



Bilder von den ganzen (bisherigen) Einzelteilen: Ja. (Kisten/Keller, noch nicht angebaut).

Bilder vom Umbau: Nein. Immer wenn ich Zeit habe, FAHREN wir derzeit, siehe Bilder.
Außerdem knabber ich noch an der Lösung "leichte 115er Kurbel UND Tick kürzere Übersetzung", siehe Nachbarthread.

Der Umbau wird natürlich dokumentiert, wobei ich wahrscheinlich schwerer komme als du wegen ein paar Optik-/Marken-Vorgaben. Edel geht die Welt zugrunde...
Am besten ich lass die schicken Teile gleich liegen für´s 20"-Poison, derzeit verschrammt er seinen 16-Zöller so arg, dass einem jedes Tuningteil fast leid tut...  (neulich ist ihm doch das Radl auf der Kellertreppe ausgekommen und komplett runtergerattet, auf grobem Beton!)


----------



## Floh (2. Juli 2013)

Hier nochmal ein interessantes Diagramm:
Die Teile-Liste nach Gewichtsanteil sortiert und dann in einer Extra-Spalte die Gewichtsanteile aufsummiert.
So kann man sehen dass bei 28 Teilen die schwersten 5 Teile bereits 50% des Gesamtgewichts ausmachen (Felgen und Reifen habe ich der Einfachheit halber 2 Stück zusammen gezählt). Die 80% Grenze wird bei 13 Teilen überschritten, also ca. der Hälfte der Einzelteile.






Damit wird vielleicht für Leute die ein gekauftes Rad tunen wollen klarer wo es sich lohnt den Hebel anzusetzen.
Im Anhang die Datei mit den Zusatz-Funktionen...


----------



## Floh (3. Juli 2013)

Der Lieferant der Gabel hat sich gemeldet mit "sorry out of stock" Ich brauche die Gabel ja nicht sofort, hab erstmal gefragt wann sie wieder verfügbar ist.
Als einzige günstige Alternative habe ich diese hier gefunden:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ECHO-SL-FORK-20-or26-trails-bike/523091397.html
mit 650 Gramm noch akzeptabel, wäre aber disc only. Und bei 42 USD Frachtkosten würde ich mir dann doch Leute suchen die mit bestellen wollen.


----------



## johnparka (3. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Der Lieferant der Gabel hat sich gemeldet mit "sorry out of stock" Ich brauche die Gabel ja nicht sofort, hab erstmal gefragt wann sie wieder verfügbar ist.
> Als einzige günstige Alternative habe ich diese hier gefunden:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ECHO-SL-FORK-20-or26-trails-bike/523091397.html
> mit 650 Gramm noch akzeptabel, wäre aber disc only. Und bei 42 USD Frachtkosten würde ich mir dann doch Leute suchen die mit bestellen wollen.



Würde die mit Cantisockeln angeboten, würde ich sofort mitziehen...


----------



## Floh (3. Juli 2013)

Tja, genau da liegt der Hund begraben... Ich habe zwar noch eine verhältnismäßig leichte Grimeca System 8 mit 160 mm Scheibe hier rumliegen die auch gutmütig bremst, aber das ist eigentlich Overkill.


----------



## storck-riesen (3. Juli 2013)

560g for 20"


----------



## Floh (3. Juli 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> 560g for 20"



Sollte das ein Link sein??


----------



## storck-riesen (3. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Sollte das ein Link sein??


 
Nein, sorry!

Bei deiner verlinkten Gabel steht: 650g bei 26 Zoll und 560g bei 20 Zoll.

Wollte nur auf das richtige Gewicht hinweisen.


----------



## BOOZE (3. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Als einzige günstige Alternative habe ich diese hier gefunden:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ECHO-SL-FORK-20-or26-trails-bike/523091397.html
> mit 650 Gramm noch akzeptabel, wäre aber disc only. Und bei 42 USD Frachtkosten würde ich mir dann doch Leute suchen die mit bestellen wollen.



Kauf sie doch einfach in Deutschland 
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Gabeln/Gab....html?MODsid=886aacd402710224b9460ab894ddbbfc


----------



## H1man (3. Juli 2013)

Moin, kann man den Rahmen noch irgrndwo kaufen? Bei Ebay oder Amazon finde ich ihn nicht...##Vielen Dank

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnparka (3. Juli 2013)

H1man schrieb:


> Moin, kann man den Rahmen noch irgrndwo kaufen? Bei Ebay oder Amazon finde ich ihn nicht...##Vielen Dank
> 
> Andreas



Hab mal geschaut, bei Ebay sind tatsächlich alle Rahmen weg.


----------



## Floh (3. Juli 2013)

Anrufen! Die Telefonnummer steht bei poisonbikesgmbh in den Auktionen immer mit drin. Die meisten haben da noch einen bekommen.


----------



## Floh (3. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Kauf sie doch einfach in Deutschland
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/Gabeln/Gab....html?MODsid=886aacd402710224b9460ab894ddbbfc



Wenn man sich überlegt dass 60 USD knapp 42 Euro sind, dazu noch ein bisschen Zoll und Einfuhr-Umsatzsteuer (4,7% und 19%) dann ist man davon nicht weit entfernt. Sieht ein wenig anders aus und die Gewichtsangabe ist auch abweichend, aber im Prinzip...


----------



## ALMU (3. Juli 2013)

Schau mal in mein Album da findest du noch Gewichtsangaben von einigen Teilen.
Mit einer ordentlichen Gabel würde ich eventuell unter 7kg kommen aber ich habe auch noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. Juli 2013)

johnparka schrieb:


> Würde die mit Cantisockeln angeboten, würde ich sofort mitziehen...



Hier auch 20"-Gabel-mit-Cantisockel-such!
Auch noch nix gefunden (nachdem ich ja auf meinen Guck-Fehler bei den schicken MK-bikeshop.de-BMX-Gabeln hingewiesen wurde, davon abgesehen geht bei denen niemand ans Telefon und auf die Kontaktanfrage antwortet auch niemand, komischer Laden)


----------



## BOOZE (3. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Wenn man sich überlegt dass 60 USD knapp 42 Euro sind, dazu noch ein bisschen Zoll und Einfuhr-Umsatzsteuer (4,7% und 19%) dann ist man davon nicht weit entfernt. Sieht ein wenig anders aus und die Gewichtsangabe ist auch abweichend, aber im Prinzip...



Nein dann ist man drüber mit Merkelsteuer und co.
Laut Beschreibung soll es sich um die Gleiche Gabel handeln, Echo SL


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Davon hätte ich gern mal ein Foto



Weiß ja net, wie der trolliver aussieht (ob groß oder klein oder dick oder dünn) - aber MICH auf´m 16"-Cube sieht man ja im Profilbild, damals noch die erste Woche mit Stützrädchen, igittigitt, die Großeltern wollten den Kleinen gleich nach dem Radlkauf fahren sehen (konnte er ja damals noch gar net), daher die Stützräder, kamen natürlich danach gleich weg, da fährt er lieber gar net (bis er´s kann) als mit Stützrädchen, find ich!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. Juli 2013)

johnparka schrieb:


> Hab mal geschaut, bei Ebay sind tatsächlich alle Rahmen weg.



Ja, die 20Zöller waren letzte Woche schon weg, als wir unsren gekauft haben, ging nur noch per Anruf/Direktkontakt, wie ihr mir hier ja schon geraten hattet.
Zumindest hab ich das Geld schon weg, Rahmen aber noch net da (ist ja net eilig, bis in 2 Jahren sollt er aber da sein, wenn voraussichtlich der Umstieg 16"-20" ansteht).


----------



## johnparka (3. Juli 2013)

Also es gäbe die Teile zum Nachrüsten:







Somit wäre deine vorgeschlagene Gabel auch wieder im Spiel. Habe allerdings keine Ahnung, ob die sich daran nachrüsten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. Juli 2013)

johnparka schrieb:


> Also es gäbe die Teile zum Nachrüsten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, toll! Gut, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt!
Aber vom Mehrgewicht wahrscheinlich jenseits von Gut und Böse!?
Außern man montiert Titan-Schräubchen...  

Wahrscheinlich braucht man auch noch nen Verstärkungsbügel, weil kann mir gar net vorstellen, dass sich diese Nachrüstdinger net beim Bremsen verdrehen auf der Gabel!?
Wobei: Besser verdrehte Nachrüst-Cantisockel als verbogene angeschweißte Cantisockel wie an meiner 1991er Tange Bigfork damals gleich nachdem die Maguras allererste Serie montiert wurden (ohne Verstärkungsbügel) - da hat´s beim Bremsen einfach flupp die Sockel auseinandergespreizt vor lauter Magura-Bremskraft (war ja damals noch die Cantizeit, da waren die Sockel wohl etwas überfordert mit nie gekannten Bremskräften).
Blöd, dass die Gabel somit im Vollarsch war, immerhin gab´s auf Garantie ne neue.


----------



## ALMU (3. Juli 2013)

60-80g und ca. 60â¬, die passen an die Saso (mekkem) Gabeln aber dann hast du auch Ã¼ber 750g.


----------



## H1man (4. Juli 2013)

H1man schrieb:


> Moin, kann man den Rahmen noch irgrndwo kaufen? Bei Ebay oder Amazon finde ich ihn nicht...##Vielen Dank
> 
> Andreas



Es gibt noch ca. 20 Rahmen


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

H1man schrieb:


> Es gibt noch ca. 20 Rahmen



Haben Sie dir auch den Alii Man angeboten oder den Poison Ethanol?


PS: Etwas deprimierend finde ich, dass der schicke Rahmen hier kein Gramm leichter (eher schwerer) ist als ein serienmäßiger Cube-Rahmen mit toller Lackierung, siehe Nachbarthread "Cube Kids 200 Tuning"!
D. h. mit Lackierung/Pulverung wird der Poison Ethanol sogar 100 g mehr als ein Cube-Rahmen wiegen.
Dachte, das wäre hier der leichteste (bezahlbare!) Kinderbike-Rahmen... :-(


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

BikerDad schrieb:


> zum Thema Griffe, ich nehme die hier:
> 
> 
> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/images/articles/472b580bcc919ad11815c4687fc97a15_5.jpg
> ...



Nochmal Thema Griffe: 
Haben jetzt die hier, schön und schlank, aber wiegen 50% mehr als versprochen: 18 g statt 12 g pro Paar!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/KCNC-SUPERLI..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item35c19c89ba


----------



## BOOZE (4. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> PS: Etwas deprimierend finde ich, dass der schicke Rahmen hier kein Gramm leichter (eher schwerer) ist als ein serienmÃ¤Ãiger Cube-Rahmen mit toller Lackierung, siehe Nachbarthread "Cube Kids 200 Tuning"!
> D. h. mit Lackierung/Pulverung wird der Poison Ethanol sogar 100 g mehr als ein Cube-Rahmen wiegen.
> Dachte, das wÃ¤re hier der leichteste (bezahlbare!) Kinderbike-Rahmen... :-(



ALMU gibt den Cube Rahmen mit 1745gr. an, ich habe meinen mit 1498gr.
gewogen.
Da ich schon mehrere Rahmen lackiert habe in 26" und dabei nicht mehr als 60gr. Lack verballert habe, sind realistisch 40-50gr. dran hÃ¤ngengeblieben 
Deine Rechnung geht also nicht ganz auf.
Was fÃ¼r eine Erwartung hattest du eigentlich fÃ¼r 35â¬ inclusive Versand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> ALMU gibt den Cube Rahmen mit 1745gr. an, ich habe meinen mit 1498gr.
> gewogen.
> Da ich schon mehrere Rahmen lackiert habe in 26" und dabei nicht mehr als 60gr. Lack verballert habe, sind realistisch 40-50gr. dran hÃ¤ngengeblieben
> Deine Rechnung geht also nicht ganz auf.
> Was fÃ¼r eine Erwartung hattest du eigentlich fÃ¼r 35â¬ inclusive Versand?





ALMU schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat netto 1485g, das angegebene Gewicht auf meiner Liste ist inkl. Steuersatz und Fuxon StÃ¤nder.




Cube 20" Rahmen (lt. Gewichtsangabe ALMU): 1485g, incl. mehrfarbiger Lackierung
Poison Ethanol 20" Rahmen (lt. Gewichtsangabe BOOZE): 1498g, Alu roh ohne Farbe drauf. Lackgewicht ca. 50 g (lt. Angabe BOOZE) => 1550 g incl. Lack

=> Cube-Rahmen ca. 65 g leichter (incl. Lack). Dazu noch mit Mehrfarb-Lackierung, die selbst wohl niemand hier so ohne weiteres (ohne aufwÃ¤ndige Schablonen) herstellen kann.

Was ich "erwarte"/dachte: Dass der Poison Alurahmen leichter sei als ein Cube Rahmen.
30â¬ ist gÃ¼nstig, klar - aber ist ein Cube-Rahmen denn teurer? Was kostet der? Das ganze Cube-Radl jedenfalls 250â¬, ergo sollte der Rahmen auch net mehr als 50â¬ kosten!?
(obwohl: mein Rocky Experience kostete als Komplettrad 2958 DM, aber nur der Rahmen stand mit 2000 DM in der Liste! )


----------



## BOOZE (4. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Cube 20" Rahmen (lt. Gewichtsangabe ALMU): 1485g, incl. mehrfarbiger Lackierung



Seine Liste sagt aber was anderes 





Und um dich noch zu ärgern, werde ich den Poison Rahmen noch erleichtern  gute 50Gr. oder mehr sind da drin.


----------



## ALMU (4. Juli 2013)

Das in der Liste angegebene Gewicht ist aber auch wie geschrieben inkl. Ständer und Steuerkopf.


----------



## johnparka (4. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Und um dich noch zu ärgern, werde ich den Poison Rahmen noch erleichtern  gute 50Gr. oder mehr sind da drin.




Welches Rohr sägst du raus?


----------



## 68-er (4. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Und um dich noch zu ärgern, werde ich den Poison Rahmen noch erleichtern  gute 50Gr. oder mehr sind da drin.



wo - bremsaufnahmen ?
sonst sehe ich da nicht so viele möglichkeiten ...


----------



## BOOZE (4. Juli 2013)

Man kann die Ausfallenden schön ausfräsen, ist ja schon quasi angedeutet.
Und die Halterungen für die Bremsleitung entfernen.


----------



## Floh (4. Juli 2013)

Waiting for Parts...
Während ich mir Gedanken mache ob ich ein Paar Tektro RX5 kaufen soll (kleine leichte V-Brakes 148 Gramm pro Rad, das Set für 32 Euro)
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Bremsen-Z...clo-Cross/Tektro-RX5-Bremse-vorne-hinten.html
... habe ich folgenden Gedankengang weiter gesponnen:
Wenn ich eine Art Kettenführung brauche, und meine Regierung einen KettenSCHUTZ fordert...
Und ich mir das hier angucke: (Danke an  @Y_G für Inspiration)




Überlege ich ob ich nicht aus ein bisschen 1,5 mm Carbonplatten was zurecht bastele. Und zwar eine obere und äußere Abdeckung der Kette von vorne Mitte im Bogen bis ca. Kurbelarm-Länge nach hinten, die gleichzeitig Kettenschutz und -führung ist...
Basis könnte z.B. eine Art  Blech wie beim E-Type Umwerfer sein, oder eine Schelle von einem normalen Umwerfer wie bei Y_G. Wobei ich der E-Type Lösung tendenziell mehr zutraue von der Stabilität her, es ist ja eine ordentlich große Struktur zu halten.
Könnte z.B. so aussehen:





Dabei wäre die vordere Platte aus einem Stück 1,5 mm Carbon ausgeschnitten. Für das Oberteil suche ich ein Winkelprofil möglichst in 0,75 mm Stärke, das würde ich dann da wo es gebogen werden soll entsprechend einsägen. Winkelprofil deshalb, weil sonst keine vernünftige Klebverbindung zwischen der vorderen Platte und dem "Oberteil" möglich ist.
Der Halter aus Aluminium würde vom Tretlager gehalten und am Carbonteil angenietet mit Poppnieten. Eventuell braucht man dann hinten an der Kettenstrebe noch eine Zusatz-Abstützung, die habe ich schon mal angedeutet. Könnte über Kabelbinder o.Ä. erfolgen oder eine von den kleinen Cateye-Schellen die es in fast jedem Durchmesser gibt.
Müsste für ca. 80 Gramm machbar sein. Aufwändig wäre nur der Alu-Halter, den müsste ich mir fräsen lassen (Aussägen ist zuviel Aufwand).


----------



## BOOZE (4. Juli 2013)

Wenn du dir eine Matritze aus was auch immer für ein Material machst, kannst du es recht problemlos mit Carbon Matten abformen.
Habe ich auch schon gemacht.


----------



## Floh (4. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Wenn du dir eine Matritze aus was auch immer für ein Material machst, kannst du es recht problemlos mit Carbon Matten abformen.
> Habe ich auch schon gemacht.


Ach so, Du meinst mit Matte und Harz und dann auf eine Holzform laminieren...?
Zuviel Gestank... Hab früher mal Sitzhöcker für Motorräder selbst laminiert, das muss ich nicht mehr haben


----------



## BOOZE (4. Juli 2013)

Das war sicher GFK das stinkt, ich habe es bei mir im Büro gemacht mit dem Carbon, das R&D 2K Harz ist fast geruchsneutral.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (4. Juli 2013)

@Floh
bei cfk plattenmaterial wirst du probleme 
wegen der vorderen biegung bekommen

wenn das teil so aussehen soll kommst du
ums laminieren nich drum rum

da mache ich es mir mit meinem bushguard 
einfacher ;-)


----------



## Floh (4. Juli 2013)

Meinst Du?
Ich hab so ne Platte noch nicht in der Hand gehabt. Ich dachte wenn ich ein L-Profil in 0,75 mm Stärke nehme und schneide das schön fein dreieckig ein, dann ließe sich das machen? Biegeradius 65 mm bei unter 1 mm Stärke?

Ach so, auf das Design erhebe ich keine Ansprüche. Wer 3D-Modelle haben möchte kann sich melden. Ist aber im Moment noch im Roh-Entwurf. @68-er: Hältst Du es mit Deinem Bashguard auch so? Dann hätte ich Interesse...


----------



## BOOZE (4. Juli 2013)

Wenn du 3D Modelle im Computer erstellen kannst, dann lass dir doch ein Bashguard oder Schutz einfach 3D drucken. 

ist gar nicht so teuer 

http://i.materialise.com


----------



## 68-er (4. Juli 2013)

@Floh
klar - kein thema ...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Und um dich noch zu ärgern, werde ich den Poison Rahmen noch erleichtern  gute 50Gr. oder mehr sind da drin.



Wieso soll´s mich ärgern, wenn du ne Erleichterungsmöglichkeit für unseren Rahmen findest? Das kann ich ja dann auch machen - außer du hältst geheim? Aber Foren sind ja irgendwie net zum Geheimhalten da...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> wo - bremsaufnahmen ?
> sonst sehe ich da nicht so viele möglichkeiten ...



Genau, daran dachte ich auch als erstes, Scheibenaufnahmen UND Cantiaufnahmen braucht ja niemand...


----------



## BOOZE (4. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Wieso soll´s mich ärgern, wenn du ne Erleichterungsmöglichkeit für unseren Rahmen findest? Das kann ich ja dann auch machen - außer du hältst geheim? Aber Foren sind ja irgendwie net zum Geheimhalten da...



Nur spässle, ich habe es mir grade angeschaut, die Leitungsträger für die Scheibenbremse und deren Aufnahme könnte man tatsächlich entfernen.
Ich lasse es aber so wie es ist,lLack drauf fertig, 100gr. vor oder zurück interessieren mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## storck-riesen (4. Juli 2013)

Na was wird denn da drin sein?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

Wenn das Paket so eindimensional ist, wie´s auf dem Foto aussieht: Ne Leinwand? 



PS: Wer bringt denn bei euch nach Neune noch Pakete?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (4. Juli 2013)

Na, das Paket kam schon heute tagsüber. Aber da muss ja geschafft werden (schließlich kosten die Teile ja alle Geld und das war heute nicht das einzige Paket) und erst wenn die Kinder im Bett sind und eine kurze Feierabendrunde gedreht ist, bleibt Zeit für's Forum. Einen neuen Flat TV könnte ich in der Tat auch mal wieder gebrauchen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

Also, dann pack schon aus und wieg dein neues Poison Ethanol!


----------



## trolliver (4. Juli 2013)

Ne Leinwand ist lang und schmal als Paket. Da ist eher ein Rahmen oder ein ganzes Rad drin. Dem Thread nach wohl der erwartete Poison... ;-)


----------



## trifi70 (4. Juli 2013)

Des is doch Bulkware, ganz ohne Aufdrucke und so...  Viel Spaß beim Auspacken.


----------



## lekanteto (4. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Während ich mir Gedanken mache ob ich ein Paar Tektro RX5 kaufen soll (kleine leichte V-Brakes 148 Gramm pro Rad, das Set für 32 Euro)
> http://www.cycle-basar.de/Bremsen-Z...clo-Cross/Tektro-RX5-Bremse-vorne-hinten.html
> ...



Die ist für Rennrad-Bremshebel. Die haben ein anderes Hebelarm-Übersetzungsverhältnis.
Da würde ich nochmal schauen, wie sich das bremst, wenn man MTB Bremshebel verwendet.

Bezüglich einspeichen: Ich habe es mit der Anleitung von Sheldon Brown gelernt. Radial ist einfacher; bietet sich bei Felgenbremse am VR auf jeden Fall an. Falls dich das Thema mehr interessiert: ich fand von Jobst Brandt "The Bicycle Wheel" interessant. Das gibt es als pdf im Netz


----------



## Floh (5. Juli 2013)

Ja, Sheldon Brown habe ich schon gefunden. Radial wird fürs Vorderrad an sich reichen, weiß bloß nicht was der Nabenflansch dazu sagt. Vielleicht vorne einfach gekreuzt und hinten zweifach.

3D-Drucken ist zwar hübsch, erreicht aber keine ausreichenden Festigkeiten. Wir haben einen 3D-Drucker in der Firma, und der macht zwar nette Anschauungsmodelle aber nichts was man tatsächlich verbauen möchte.
Eine Form könnte man sich damit aber drucken falls man wirklich laminieren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (5. Juli 2013)

Na dann wollen wir mal das "Geheimnis" lüften.





Wer hätte das jetzt gedacht. Es ist die 24 Zoll Version und gedacht als "backup solution" für meinen derzeitigen 26 Zoll Aufbau, falls dieser Widererwarten nächstes Jahr für den Junior doch noch zu groß sein sollte.

Und ab damit auf die Waage.





Das beiliegende Schaltauge noch.






Am Unterrohr befinden sich 3 Gewinde (sieht man auch auf dem obersten Bild). An der rechten Kettenstrebenunterseite ein weiteres. Dem Rahmen liegen noch diverse Schrauben und so kleine schwarze Klammern bei. Die Zugverlegung für Bremse hinten, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer verläuft ja an der Unterseite des Oberrohres. Für was sollen diese Gewinde dann sein?

Seit wann gibt es eigentlich diesen Ethanol Rahmen? Und wie lange hat es den Vorgänger gegeben? Wo wurde dieser Rahmen geschweißt?

Hat eigentlich mal jemand bei Kania oder Woom wegen einer Gabel für den 20Zoll Rahmen angefragt? Bei Kania gibt es ja eine einzelne für den 24Zoll Rahmen.


----------



## Floh (5. Juli 2013)

Ich habe diese drei Gewinde auch. Hab überlegt ob es sein könnte dass die für Verlegung zwei durchgehender Schaltzüge am Unterrohr sein könnten? So Rohloff-mäßig?


----------



## storck-riesen (5. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich habe diese drei Gewinde auch. Hab überlegt ob es sein könnte dass die für Verlegung zwei durchgehender Schaltzüge am Unterrohr sein könnten? So Rohloff-mäßig?


 
Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Dann würden die Schalthüllen zwischen letztem Gewinde am Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe (im Bereich unterhalb des Tretlagers) aber ziemlich labbrig hängen.


----------



## michfisch (5. Juli 2013)

Hi,
warte auch auf meine Rahmen. Papa hat sich natürlich auch noch einen Ethanol bestellt. Hatte damals schon einen von Poisen mit ner Rohloffaufnahme. Da waren die Gewinde auch so. Mit Schrauben und Klammern für die Züge, hinten waren auch keine Aufnahmen, hatte damals Kabelbinder verwendet, wollte die Unterzüge nicht anbohren.
Das muss Poisen noch ändern!
Ich glaube das liegt am Produkionsablauf, da machen Sie in jeden Rahmen die gleichen Löcher. Freut euch doch- ist ne Gewichtsersparnis.
Allzeit schönes Aufbauen und Biken
Mich



Floh schrieb:


> Ich habe diese drei Gewinde auch. Hab überlegt ob es sein könnte dass die für Verlegung zwei durchgehender Schaltzüge am Unterrohr sein könnten? So Rohloff-mäßig?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (5. Juli 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es eigentlich diesen Ethanol Rahmen? Und wie lange hat es den Vorgänger gegeben? Wo wurde dieser Rahmen geschweißt?
> 
> Hat eigentlich mal jemand bei Kania oder Woom wegen einer Gabel für den 20Zoll Rahmen angefragt? Bei Kania gibt es ja eine einzelne für den 24Zoll Rahmen.



Gute Idee, Kania und Woom haben ja definitiv leichte 20"-Gabeln, weil die ja auch an ihren eigenen Bikes verbaut sind. Ob sie die einzeln verkaufen, muss man halt erfragen.

115er Kinderkurbeln mit Compact-Lochkreis (30/32er KB) haben sie aber leider net, hab schon nachgefragt (für´s 16"-Cube).

Wegen der Gabel tät ich - wenn´s bei uns zeitlich dann relevant wird - aber als allererstes bei MTB Cycletech anfragen, weil die verchromte Gabel am 20" Moskito ist superhübsch.

Welchen Vorgänger vom Poison Ethanol meinst du?


----------



## schwarzerRitter (5. Juli 2013)

Woom verbaut Stahlgabeln.
Im Anhang die 14 Zoll Version - nicht wirklich leicht.


----------



## michfisch (5. Juli 2013)

habe eine Idee bezgl. einer leichten 20" Federgabel. sollte es klappen melde ich mich mit einer Beschreibung und Bild. so long


----------



## storck-riesen (5. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Welchen Vorgänger vom Poison Ethanol meinst du?


 
Alii Man, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden.


----------



## 68-er (5. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> habe eine Idee bezgl. einer leichten 20" Federgabel. sollte es klappen melde ich mich mit einer Beschreibung und Bild. so long


morgen würde reichen


----------



## Banglabagh75 (5. Juli 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Alii Man, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden.



Lt. Internetrecherchen ist das Chaka Alii Man ein Parallelmodell zum Poison Ethanol.
Beides sind Marken der 2012 bankrott gegangenen Teikotec Bike Trading, dieses Jahr wiedereröffnet unter dem Namen Poison Bikes (Hans Werner Theisen).
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/28/poison-bikes/

Keine Gewähr für die Angaben, hab selbst nur im Internet gestöbert nach dem Thema, weil´s mich eben interessiert hat, ob das Poison Ethanol und das Chaka Alii Man wirklich gleich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (5. Juli 2013)

dauert wohl länger


----------



## BOOZE (5. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> habe eine Idee bezgl. einer leichten 20" Federgabel. sollte es klappen melde ich mich mit einer Beschreibung und Bild. so long



Die RST M2 wiegt 1040gr. in 20"
das ist ein super Gewicht für eine Federgabel.


----------



## trolliver (5. Juli 2013)

Und funktioniert die mit einem 20kg-Klops? Ich mag das Design, ähnelt meiner Fatty, aber 30mm Federweg und nur Elastomere... das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Oliver


----------



## BOOZE (5. Juli 2013)

Gute Frage, habe die noch nicht gekauft und probiert.


----------



## michfisch (5. Juli 2013)

Hi,
die wiegt aber 1060gr. nur zur Info!
Und sieht verdammt sch....   aus mit dem Scheibenbremsknubbel.
Nur so viel: Ich bastel bzw. passe eine Retro Gabel an.
Gruss M



BOOZE schrieb:


> Die RST M2 wiegt 1040gr. in 20"
> das ist ein super Gewicht für eine Federgabel.


----------



## trolliver (5. Juli 2013)

Rs sid ?


----------



## johnparka (5. Juli 2013)

Wer noch einen einigermaßen leichten Lenker zum fairen Preis sucht, wird vielleicht hier fündig:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/BBB-Lenker-Topbar-schwarz-2-929-050-401/dp/B001CKTN82/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1373024738&sr=8-10&keywords=bbb+lenker"]BBB MTB- Lenker TopBar BHB-04, 560mm, 5°, 25,4mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Gekürzt und in Kombination mit einem KCNC Fly Ride bestimmt keine schlechte Lösung.


----------



## michfisch (5. Juli 2013)

wie RS SID? meinst du Umbau? wenn ja, dann nein!



trolliver schrieb:


> Rs sid ?


----------



## trolliver (5. Juli 2013)

Ja, meinte ich, weil ich das hier schon ein paarmal gelesen hatte. Dann bin ich aber gespannt!

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (5. Juli 2013)

Bei den Gabeln habe ich mir die Dinger wo zylindrische Rohre in irgendwelchen Muffen stecken auch schon interessiert angeschaut. Wenn man die Verklebung zerstörungsfrei gelöst kriegen würde, könnte man die Rohre (egal ob Alu oder Carbon) kürzen und wieder neu verkleben.
Aber ich denke auf das Gewicht der China-Carbongabel käme man auch dann nicht.

Anderes Thema: Der Kettenschutz.
Das Ganze gestaltet sich echt schwieriger als gedacht. Mir fehlen noch zu viele Daten. Ich weiß den genauen Höhenversatz zwischen Tretlager und hinterer Radachse nicht, und selbst die Durchmesser der Ritzel (34Z vorne und 34 bzw. 11 hinten) nicht so genau. Ich habe mir was ausgerechnet, aber ob das stimmt muss ich nochmal schauen.
Deswegen stelle ich das erstmal zurück, bis ich Räder, Kurbel und Schaltung am Rahmen dran habe. Dann kann man sich den Entwurf mal 1:1 auf Papier ausdrucken, auf Pappe aufkleben, ausschneiden und am Objekt ausprobieren ob das überhaupt so geht wie man sich das virtuell vorgestellt hat.
Dieses Bild verdeutlicht vielleicht ein wenig die Problematik:






Man muss also mit berücksichtigen, dass zu den kleinen Ritzeln hin die Kette zwar nach unten geht, aber eben auch nach außen. Das Ganze wird also zu einem echten 3D-Problem. Ich hätte vorher auch nicht gedacht dass die Abstützung die zur Kettenstrebe nach unten gehen soll tatsächlich mit der Kette in Konflikt kommen könnte, aber das ist bei einer so kurzen Kettenstrebe eben so.


----------



## Y_G (5. Juli 2013)

fahrt ohne Kettenschutz, ist leichter und der Kette passiert schon nichts


----------



## Floh (5. Juli 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> fahrt ohne Kettenschutz, ist leichter und der Kette passiert schon nichts


Regierungs-Veto...


----------



## ALMU (5. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Regierungs-Veto...



Schau mal weiter in Richtung Süden, da kannst du mal schauen wie Regierungen abgesetzt werden


----------



## Y_G (5. Juli 2013)

mal ernsthaft, bei uns fahren das 16" und 20" ohne Schutz. Es gab bisher nur einmal eine Hose die eingeklemmt wurde und das auch nur weil wir vergessen hatten hochzukrempeln. Schmutzig werden die Hosen bei uns nicht, also nicht mehr als sowieso


----------



## Banglabagh75 (5. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Nur so viel: Ich bastel bzw. passe eine Retro Gabel an.
> Gruss M



Ich bin schon ganz neugierig drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (5. Juli 2013)

So, hab mal meine neue Waage eingeweiht:
Rahmen:




Schaltwerk X9 kurz:




Steuersatz komplett (mit Kralle, Schraube etc.)




Ein Poison-Flatbar, ungekürzt:




Und die Grimeca System 8:









Die Grimeca müsste es werden wenn ich keine Gabel mit Canti-Sockeln finde. Dann würde ich auch vorne und hinten Scheiben montieren. Sind insgesamt 910 Gramm *würg* aber bei der V-Brake kämen auch noch die Züge und Kabel hinzu... und das sind bestimmt nochmal 100 Gramm? Dann wären es noch so 200 Gramm Mehrgewicht, plus 200 Gramm an der Gabel.
8,2 kg, naja.
Warte noch auf Antwort aus China wegen der Lieferzeit der Gabel.


----------



## Floh (5. Juli 2013)

Könnte mir nochmal jemand erklären wie man an einer Single-Kurbel Zahnrad und zwei Bashringe anbringt? Alles vorne drauf, halb vorne halb hinten?? Und wieviel Platz muss man lassen um den Schräglauf der Kette möglich zu machen?


----------



## ALMU (5. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Und wieviel Platz muss man lassen um den Schräglauf der Kette möglich zu machen?




Bei mir bin ich mit 11mm gut klar gekommen.


----------



## 68-er (5. Juli 2013)

der schräglauf der kette ist auf 12uhr des vorderen kettenblatts 
recht minimal - ich denke 2-3mm müssten reichen ...


----------



## trifi70 (5. Juli 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand bei Kania oder Woom wegen einer Gabel für den 20Zoll Rahmen angefragt? Bei Kania gibt es ja eine einzelne für den 24Zoll Rahmen.


Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber frag mal bei Woba Radstudio nach wegen der Gabel.


----------



## Floh (5. Juli 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> der schräglauf der kette ist auf 12uhr des vorderen kettenblatts
> recht minimal - ich denke 2-3mm müssten reichen ...


Da hast Du Recht, da die Kette ja nicht direkt im Winkel abknicken kann sondern einen Bogen beschreiben muss müsste sie da wo sie das große KB verlässt an sich fast gerade laufen.
Was heißt verlässt, da läuft die Kette ja ins große KB herein und nicht raus.


----------



## michfisch (6. Juli 2013)

Hier gibt es unter der Artikelnummer bei Ebay eine Carbon Starrgabel für 20" Räder. Ich finde etwas teuer!

Nr. ist 330951974170

schaut selbst mal nach, Grüße M


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Hier gibt es unter der Artikelnummer bei Ebay eine Carbon Starrgabel für 20" Räder. Ich finde etwas teuer!
> 
> Nr. ist 330951974170
> 
> schaut selbst mal nach, Grüße M



Naja, angenommen, die Haro Carbon Gabel wär für 99 Sale-Preis nicht mehr verfügbar (oder der Laden reagiert auch weiterhin nicht), dann wäre doch 179 als Preis net schlecht!?
Oder gibt´s irgendwo (außer der Haro bei mk-bikeshop.de) noch weitere 20" Carbon Gabeln für den Preis in Deutschland?

Allerdings sehe ich das Problem woanders: Sind 870g net recht schwer?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

Ich find ja die Gabel-Bastelei von User stefanxy perfekt, praktisch die Umfunktionierung/Umbastelei einer alten Switchblade-Gabel, Vorteil: Cantisockel dran, Nachteil. Alte Switchblade-Gabeln werden heutzutage doch wie Gold gehandelt (?) bzw. sind halt recht selten zu bekommen:
  So ne olle Tange Switchblade hÃ¤tt ich sogar noch rumliegen, aber NOS (sogar das Preisschild ist noch dran), die is mir fÃ¼rÂ´s AuseinanderreiÃen zu schadeâ¦

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=634245&page=3


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

Oder eben diese Gabellösung hier:

Carbon-Federgabel gekürzt. Vorteil: leicht (?) und hübsch, Nachteil: keine Cantisockel, muss man also diese geschraubten verwenden.
Und wenn man schon die geschraubten Cantisockel verwendet, dann versteh ich net, warum man net gleich ne fertige Disk-only-20"-Carbongabel von der Stange nehmen soll, preislich 100-200 liegt bestimmt deutlich unter der Umbastelei einer Erwachsenenfedergabel zur Kinderstarrgabel!?



BikerDad schrieb:


> recht hast Du und da ich es ja schon gemacht habe muss ich es einfach noch einmal zeigen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (6. Juli 2013)

Die Gabel willst du kaufen?
Günstig und leicht ist sie ja, aber hat leider keine Bremsaufnahme! und Zubehör (Bremssockel) gibt's dafür auch nicht.
Da sind 870gr. doch noch Tuningfähig Steuerrohr kürzen und Scheibenbremsaufnahme abflexen. Dann hast du auch unter 800gr.
Gruss M



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Naja, angenommen, die Haro Carbon Gabel wär für 99 Sale-Preis nicht mehr verfügbar (oder der Laden reagiert auch weiterhin nicht), dann wäre doch 179 als Preis net schlecht!?
> Oder gibt´s irgendwo (außer der Haro bei mk-bikeshop.de) noch weitere 20" Carbon Gabeln für den Preis in Deutschland?
> 
> Allerdings sehe ich das Problem woanders: Sind 870g net recht schwer?


----------



## BOOZE (6. Juli 2013)

Das ist eine Milchmädchen Rechnung und nur was für Leute mit einem eigenem Maschinenpark, dieses Gabel kürzen.
Wenn mal was schief geht, oder partout nicht passt, ist die Kohle halt flöten.
Solche fix und fertig Teile sind da schon besser.


----------



## michfisch (6. Juli 2013)

Ich meinte nicht Gabel kürzen, sondern Steuerrohr!! Das ist eh zu lang.
Und den Scheibenbremssockel entfernen kann wohl fast jeder der ein wenig Talent hat.



BOOZE schrieb:


> Das ist eine Milchmädchen Rechnung und nur was für Leute mit einem eigenem Maschinenpark, dieses Gabel kürzen.
> Wenn mal was schief geht, oder partout nicht passt, ist die Kohle halt flöten.
> Solche fix und fertig Teile sind da schon besser.


----------



## ALMU (6. Juli 2013)

Das würde mir leider nur 180g bringen, das entspricht nicht meiner Vorstellung von leicht.
Bis 650 ist alles annehmbar.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

Falschposting

EDIT: Aufgrund Missverständnissen korrigiere/erweitere ich den Text auf:
MEIN Posting Nr. 207 ist HIER ein Falschposting (weil gehört in nen Nachbarthread, hatte die falsche Taste gedrückt.


----------



## michfisch (6. Juli 2013)

wusste gar nicht, dass Du die Regeln bestimmst.



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Falschposting


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht, dass Du die Regeln bestimmst.





Ich hatte hier nen Beitrag von mir geschrieben, der in nen anderen Thread reingehört (man kommt ja ganz durcheinander vor lauter Parallel-Threads, aber geil, is ja richtig Leben hier!).
Also hab ich den Inhalt gelöscht und Falschposting geschrieben (bzgl MEINES Postings). 

Wenn jemand weiß, wie ich meinen ganzen Beitrag rauslöschen kann, dann nehm ich ihn ganz raus.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

Da ja unser Rahmen nun auch gekommen ist, würde ich gerne mal einen Vergleich anstellen der "identischen" (?) 20-Zöller Poison Ethanol vs. Chaka Alii Man:

   BanglaBagh75: 1501g, Artikelnr. 12000200
  BOOZE: 1498 g, Artikelnr. ?
Floh: 1486 g, Artikelnr. ?
Johnparka:
H1man:


Könnt ihr bitte Gewicht und/oder Artikelnr. (lt. Auftragsbestätigung/Rechnung) hier reinschreiben?
(oder per PN an mich)


----------



## michfisch (6. Juli 2013)

passt scho



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier nen Beitrag von mir geschrieben, der in nen anderen Thread reingehört (man kommt ja ganz durcheinander vor lauter Parallel-Threads, aber geil, is ja richtig Leben hier!).
> Also hab ich den Inhalt gelöscht und Falschposting geschrieben (bzgl MEINES Postings).
> 
> Wenn jemand weiß, wie ich meinen ganzen Beitrag rauslöschen kann, dann nehm ich ihn ganz raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (6. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Da ja unser Rahmen nun auch gekommen ist, würde ich gerne mal einen Vergleich anstellen der "identischen" (?) 20-Zöller Poison Ethanol vs. Chaka Alii Man:
> 
> BanglaBagh75: 1501g, Artikelnr. 12000200
> BOOZE: 1498 g, Artikelnr. ?
> ...


Mit Schaltauge ist meiner auch bei ziemlich genau 1500 Gramm. Auf den Lieferschein habe ich noch gar nicht draufgeschaut.


----------



## Floh (6. Juli 2013)

Bike components.de hat geliefert:
SRAM X7 "Amy":





TA Specialites Zephyr 34 Z:




KCNC Flyride 50 mm 5°




Schwalbe 6A:


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Mit Schaltauge ist meiner auch bei ziemlich genau 1500 Gramm. Auf den Lieferschein habe ich noch gar nicht draufgeschaut.



Das Schaltauge wiegt bei mir 16 g => MIT Schaltauge wär der Rahmen bei 1517g. Booze´s Rahmen ist lt. Bild auch ohne Schaltauge bei 1498g, ergo 3 g leichter als meiner. Das würde ich unter Fertiungstoleranzen des GLEICHEN Rahmens subsumieren.
Deiner ist ja immerhin "deutliche" 1 % leichter, naja, könnten immer noch Fertigungstoleranzen sein.

Bin gespannt auf die Werte (und Artikelnummern) der anderen Ethanol-/Alii-Man-Besitzer hier...


----------



## Floh (6. Juli 2013)

Ich habe ja eine extrem kleine Waage. Musste mir eine Holzlatte drauf legen, tarieren und dann den Rahmen draufbalancieren. Könnte auch sein dass das zu einer ungenauen Messung führt.
15 Gramm finde ich aber noch normal als Schwankung. Ist halt geschweißt...


----------



## michfisch (6. Juli 2013)

Hi Floh, stell doch das nächste mal bitte kleinere Bilder ein. Da muss man ja scrollen wie blöder, habe leider kein 48" Monitor. Auch ist ruck zuck die Seite voll.
Gruss M


----------



## Floh (6. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Hi Floh, stell doch das nächste mal bitte kleinere Bilder ein. Da muss man ja scrollen wie blöder, habe leider kein 48" Monitor. Auch ist ruck zuck die Seite voll.
> Gruss M


*schäm*
Hab die einfach unkonvertiert vom iphone hochgeladen...
Im Fotoalbum finde ich das auch ganz gut. Kann man die zum Posten verkleinern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> *schäm*
> Hab die einfach unkonvertiert vom iphone hochgeladen...
> Im Fotoalbum finde ich das auch ganz gut. Kann man die zum Posten verkleinern?



Wenn du direkt ausm Fotoalbum verlinkst, dann erscheinen die Bilder entweder ganz klein nebeneinander (übersichtlich) oder überhaupt nur als Link (sehr platzsparend, aber man muss extra anklicken).

Je nach Geschick erwisch ich mal die eine, mal die andere Variante:

Variante 1:


Banglabagh75 schrieb:


>



Variante 2:


Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnparka (6. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Da ja unser Rahmen nun auch gekommen ist, würde ich gerne mal einen Vergleich anstellen der "identischen" (?) 20-Zöller Poison Ethanol vs. Chaka Alii Man:
> 
> BanglaBagh75: 1501g, Artikelnr. 12000200
> BOOZE: 1498 g, Artikelnr. ?
> ...




1.492 g - nackt ohne Schaltauge und sonstiges


----------



## tomeg (6. Juli 2013)

Zum Gabelthema werfe ich mal die Dahon-Gabeln in den Raum, leider kann ich keine Angaben zu der Einbauhöhe finden. Welche Einbauhöhe brauche ich eigtl. für den 20" Ethanol-Rahmen?

http://www.radel-max.de/Fahrradteile/Originalersatzteile-Fahrradprogramm,Dahon,Gabel,b3402,2.html

Grüße - Tobi


----------



## Floh (6. Juli 2013)

Dahon Gabel ist auch nicht uninteressant. Material, Gewicht??
Ich vermute aber von der Geo dass der Rahmen für eine Federgabel gedacht ist (wegen der hohen Front). Hab aber auch keine wirkliche Ahnung. Wäre vielleicht nochmal einen Anruf bei Poison wert.


----------



## 68-er (7. Juli 2013)

1495gr


----------



## michfisch (7. Juli 2013)

Das ist doch mal ne Auswahl mit moderaten Preisen. Hoffentlich wiegen die Dinger nicht so viel wie der Rahmen. Preislich unschlagbar!
Schönen Sonntag



tomeg schrieb:


> Zum Gabelthema werfe ich mal die Dahon-Gabeln in den Raum, leider kann ich keine Angaben zu der Einbauhöhe finden. Welche Einbauhöhe brauche ich eigtl. für den 20" Ethanol-Rahmen?
> 
> http://www.radel-max.de/Fahrradteile/Originalersatzteile-Fahrradprogramm,Dahon,Gabel,b3402,2.html
> 
> Grüße - Tobi


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juli 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> 1495gr




  Du meinst im Ernst, diese Dahon Starrgabeln wiegen 1495 g!!!???

Oder ist das dein Ethanol-/Alii-Man-Rahmengewicht?


----------



## michfisch (7. Juli 2013)

Hi Banglabagh75

Alter du hängst ja in jedem Forum ab, musst jede Menge Zeit haben!
Fährst du deine Bikes auch oder guggst du die nur an und schraubst?

Gruss Mich


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Hi Banglabagh75
> 
> Alter du hängst ja in jedem Forum ab, musst jede Menge Zeit haben!
> Fährst du deine Bikes auch oder guggst du die nur an und schraubst?
> ...



Welches "jedes Forum" meinst denn konkret?

Gefühlt hänge ich derzeit zu 90% nur noch hier im Kinderbike-Unterforum ab.

Wie du meinem Album entnehmen kannst, fahre ich UND schraube ich - aber derzeit wenig, leider, MUSS zwangsweise den ganzen Tag vor´m Computer sitzen wegen Zwischenprüfungen lernen und Uni-Arbeiten schreiben. Aber Lernen/Arbeiten-Schreiben ist zäh und macht keinen Spaß, da switch ich doch gerne mal "schnell" rüber zum MTB-Kinderbike-Forum... 

Wenn diese nervige Lern/Schreib-Zeit vorbei ist, wird wieder draußen geschraubt an Jeeps und Geländerädern, freu! 

PS: Fährst DU denn mit deinen Rädern? Im Gegenzug zu meinem Profil is deins net so aussagekräftig hierüber!?


----------



## michfisch (7. Juli 2013)

schön für dich, ich fahre viel und mach mich in der Öffentlichkeit nicht gerne nackig, muss jeder selber wissen was er Preisgibt 
Gruss M 



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Welches "jedes Forum" meinst denn konkret?
> 
> Gefühlt hänge ich derzeit zu 90% nur noch hier im Kinderbike-Unterforum ab.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> schön für dich, ich fahre viel und mach mich in der Öffentlichkeit nicht gerne nackig, muss jeder selber wissen was er Preisgibt
> Gruss M



Schön für dich, dass du offensichtlich Zeit hast zum "viel Fahren", jeder wie er mag, der eine fährt, der andere schraubt, richtig gut finde ich´s, wenn man beides kann/macht.

Naja, nackig is relativ, hab ja weniger als die Hälfte unserer Räder im Profil drin, dazu kein (wirklich) erkennbares aktuelles Bild von mir und Weibi ist auch noch "streng" geheim, zumindest hier.

A propos "hier": Jetzt weiß ich immer noch net, welche Foren du mit "jedes Forum" gemeint hast!?


----------



## johnparka (7. Juli 2013)

Wenn schon jemand beim Thema "Bremsen" ist, momentan gibts die Tektro  RX6 Mini V-Brakes für 24,95 Euro das Paar!!!! Gängiger Ladenpreis sind 20-25 Euro für einen Satz vorne oder hinten. Jedenfalls habe ich mal  bestellt und hoffe auf einen Komplettsatz. Sehen denen von TRP übrigens sehr ähnlich.

Ach ja, das Ganze gibts bei......... POISON


----------



## trolliver (7. Juli 2013)

Ich habe sie dort nicht gefunden... hast du einen Link?

EDIT: hab's gefunden (unter road...)


----------



## johnparka (8. Juli 2013)

johnparka schrieb:


> Wenn schon jemand beim Thema "Bremsen" ist, momentan gibts die Tektro  RX6 Mini V-Brakes für 24,95 Euro das Paar!!!! Gängiger Ladenpreis sind 20-25 Euro für einen Satz vorne oder hinten. Jedenfalls habe ich mal  bestellt und hoffe auf einen Komplettsatz. Sehen denen von TRP übrigens sehr ähnlich.
> 
> Ach ja, das Ganze gibts bei......... POISON




Bremse erst im Herbst lieferbar......


----------



## Floh (8. Juli 2013)

Ich überlege ob ich "Kommando zurück" mache:
- Kurbeln alte Shimano LX selber kürzen
- Laufradsatz von Kania

Der Shop in den USA ist im Moment nicht wirklich lieferfähig. Ich werde das versuchen zu stornieren.

Welche Kurbeln sind kürzbar? FC-M 563 und 573?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juli 2013)

@ Floh: Zu den Kurbeln bzw. der Frage, welche Kurbeln kürzbar sind, kamen hier ja viele Vorschläge, kannst ja mal durchgucken:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=641356


Wir probieren´s jetzt mal mit alten Suntour-Kurbeln vom Forums-"Schattenfürsten" (  ) aus: normaler 74/110er Lochkreis, den äußeren (Gewinde)Kurbelstern dann abflexen, 30er/32er Kettenblatt auf den KLEINEN Lochkreis, müsste doch theoretisch dann sogar leichter werden als ne unabgeflexte Compact-/MicroDrive-Kurbel!?


----------



## BOOZE (8. Juli 2013)

Gibt es tatsächlich 32Z Ritzel in 74er Lochkreis?
Ob das dann mit deiner Kettenlinie hinhaut?
Wenn du es leichter haben willst musst du die Kurbel erleichtern und ausfräsen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juli 2013)

Hat mich auch gewundert, aber die Google-Suche wirft jede Menge aus:
https://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-...08,d.Yms&fp=cc48325920ca2fe9&biw=1525&bih=744


Ausfräsen wär bestimmt toll, nur wie geht das mit ein paar Schraubenziehern, Stecknüssen, Schmirgelpapier und dem sonst üblichen Radlreparier-Werkzeugkasten?
Wir haben auch keinen Strom im Keller/vor´m Haus, Ausfräsen klingt irgendwie so nach Strom (das Abflexen muss mir ja - mangels Strom und Gerät - auch schon jemand machen)

Kettenlinie kann/muss man halt mitm Innenlager korrigieren, denk ich mal!? Deshalb bestell ich das Innenlager erst, wenn ich Kurbel+Kettenblatt zum Anprobieren da habe.


----------



## BOOZE (8. Juli 2013)

Ach du machst das schon, ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ach du machst das schon, ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich bei dir.



Hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich dann ein Leih-Radl für den Kleinen brauch, wenn ich dann zum Umbauen anfang - weil wenn ich schon für´s Teile-Sammeln 2 Monate brauch...


----------



## trifi70 (8. Juli 2013)

Wenn Du die KL mit dem Innenlager korrigierst, indem Du die Kurbel weiter nach außen bringst, halte ich das... naja... für suboptimal. Das vergrößert den für Kinderhaxn eh schon großen Q-Faktor nochmal! Würde das zumindest mal vorher ausmessen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juli 2013)

Ja, stimmt, nach AUßEN korrigieren fällt aus beim Kinderrad wegen O-Beinen und so. 
Dagegen schätze ich eher die Sache mit der Kettenlinie bei nem 1-Gang-Rad als vernachlässigbar ein, oder nehm ich das (mangels Kinderbike-Erfahrung) zu leicht?


----------



## Floh (8. Juli 2013)

Ja ich glaube so einfach ist das nicht. Ich sitze hier auch und grübel über die Kettenlinie. Wie ein Vorposter schon mal gesagt hat, bei einer 380 mm Kettenstrebe (normale Bikes so um die 430 mm) ist der Kettenschräglauf schon ganz schön heftig.
Es wäre natürlich attraktiv bei einer 3-fach Kurbel das mittlere KB zu nehmen und statt des großen einen Bashguard. Aber dadurch baut die Kurbel ja wie schon erwähnt noch breiter.

Standard-Kettenlinie ist 50 mm bei 3-fach. Ich denke so in Richtung 47-48 mm. Von der Mitte des Rahmens bis zum Rand der Tretlager-Aufnahme sind es 34 mm. Bei 48 mm landet man fast genau in der Mitte des Ritzelpakets, zwischen Ritzel 4 und 5. Das dürfte der annehmbarste Kompromiß sein, weil ich hoffe dass die beiden äußersten Gänge weniger genutzt werden und man in den sieben Hauptritzeln im Durchschnitt am wenigsten Schräglauf hat.

Wenn ich also bei BSA 68 mm bei 48 mm Kettenlinie landen will, welche Breite Vierkant-Tretlager brauche ich? Große Preisfrage. Ist wahrscheinlich bei jeder Kurbel ANDERS.


----------



## trifi70 (8. Juli 2013)

Ja, hängt von der Kurbel ab. Auch ISO und JIS wollen beachtet sein...

Ideal wird sein, von einer 9fach Kassette nur 7 Ritzel zu nutzen. Spart auch Gewicht, wenn man die 2 Ritzel wirklich weglässt und stattdessen Spacer benutzt.


----------



## ALMU (8. Juli 2013)

Ich kann doch bei einem Fliegengewicht auch JIS Innenlager nehmen (der Zug der Schraube sollte doch halten oder?).

Zum Kettenschräglauf kann ich sagen das ich mit der XT Kassette am besten klar gekommen bin. Bei der Recon klapperte alles und ich habe das Schaltwerk nicht eingestellt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (8. Juli 2013)

Das ist krass: Mit Kania-Laufradsatz und der China-Gabel lande ich bei realistischen 7,2 kg. Zum Vergleich: Das 14" BMW Kidsbike liegt bei 6,75 kg.
Allerdings schlägt der Laufradsatz dann auch mit über einem Viertel der Gesamtkosten zu Buche:


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juli 2013)

Und immer noch so billig: 723â¬ fÃ¼rÂ´n komplett selbst zusammengestelltes Custom-Radl!   Geht dein Taschenrechner auch wirklich?


----------



## ALMU (8. Juli 2013)

Es ist ja auch eine Milchmädchen Rechnung. Auch die bereits vorhandenen Teile haben mal Geld gekostet.


----------



## Y_G (8. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## trolliver (8. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch eine Milchmädchen Rechnung. Auch die bereits vorhandenen Teile haben mal Geld gekostet.


Stimmt. Ist aber totes, zuhause rumfliegendes Kapital. Sobald man das wieder nutzt, bekommt es erst wieder einen Wert - der nichts gekostet hat.


----------



## 68-er (9. Juli 2013)

@Floh
kommt da noch nen seitenständer ran?


----------



## ALMU (9. Juli 2013)

@Floh
Du hast dein Kettenblatt noch nicht fest gemacht und unter Umständen wird dir die Kette runter fallen!
  @trolliver
Verstehe ich das Richtig!?
Wenn ich eines meiner Autos nun schon zwei Jahre nicht mehr benutzt habe (habe heute mal in die Garage geschaut und es war noch da) ist das totes, rumfliegendes Kapital!?
Und wenn ich morgen eventuell Lust habe und doch wieder damit fahren werde (ist noch zugelassen) bekommt es wieder seinen Wert der mich nichts gekostet hat!?

Aha...und wer gibt mir jetzt mein Geld wieder was ich da rein gesteckt habe?


Bist du Grieche oder Zypriot?


----------



## ALMU (9. Juli 2013)

@Floh
Passen eigentlich die 6A Schläuche? Die gehen doch nur bis 1.5


----------



## trolliver (9. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> @trolliver
> Verstehe ich das Richtig!?
> Wenn ich eines meiner Autos nun schon zwei Jahre nicht mehr benutzt habe (habe heute mal in die Garage geschaut und es war noch da) ist das totes, rumfliegendes Kapital!?
> Und wenn ich morgen eventuell Lust habe und doch wieder damit fahren werde (ist noch zugelassen) bekommt es wieder seinen Wert der mich nichts gekostet hat!?
> ...


Wie hast du das so schnell erraten? 

Aber in der Tat sehe ich das so. Dinge, die du nicht brauchst und die du irgendwo rumfliegen läßt, sind totes Kapital. Du hebst sie auf, weil du sie vielleicht irgendwann einmal brauchen könntest. Solange das nicht der Fall ist, sind sie für dich wertlos, du brauchst sie ja nicht und kannst dir auch keine Brötchen damit kaufen. Sie verlieren in der Regel sogar an Gegenwert, solltest du dich irgendwann entschließen, sie doch zu veräußern (es sei denn, das Auto ist ein E-Type oder sowas  ).

Dann gibt es drei Möglichkeiten: 

Du läßt sie weiter liegen. Hast davon keinen Nutzen und normalerweise keinen Wert (Es sei denn, du denkst gern und häufig an die Dinge und freust dich, daß sie in deinem Besitz sind).
Du entscheidest dich, sie zu verkaufen und bekommst dafür den aktuellen Gegenwert.
Du benutzt sie wieder: dann hast du einen Wert, denn du müßtest sie sonst ja kaufen. Die vorhandenen Dinge kosten dich aktuell nichts.
Dein Geld, was du dafür bezahlt hast, hast du in der Regel abgeschrieben und siehst es nicht wieder. Höchstens einen Bruchteil im Falle des Verkaufs. Oder sogar mehr beim E-Type in Zustand 1-2, aber das wäre eine Kapitalanlage, kein totes Kapital.

Ist eine philosophische Frage. Und Ansichtssache. Ich sehe das bei mir selbst auch so, ich sammle Werkzeug, davon gibt es einiges, das ich noch nie benutzt habe und wovon ich nicht weiß, ob das jemals der Fall sein wird. Totes Kapital.

Eine andere Herangehensweise ist die: du bist mit einem Motorrad unterwegs, es bleibt stehen, du schaust nach und stellst fest, es liegt an einer kaputten Schraube. Weit und breit keine Werkstatt oder dergleichen, wo du dir den Centartikel kaufen könntest. In dem Moment hat diese Schraube den Wert des Motorrades.

So, nur weil du gefragt hast - weiter mit Poison. 

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> @_Floh_
> Passen eigentlich die 6A Schläuche? Die gehen doch nur bis 1.5



Kenne zwar die 6A-Schläuche net, aber die Schwalbe Extraleicht-Schläuche, die wir in den 90er Jahren immer an den MTBs gefahren haben (schätze, dass das immer noch dieselben "extraleicht"-Schläuche sind, die Schwalbe heutzutage verkauft, was soll an nem normalen Gummischlauch schon anders sein außer die Wandstärke!?), hatten auch die Angabe 1.5 und wir haben grundsätzlich mit +/- 2.0 breiten Reifen gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ist eine philosophische Frage. Und Ansichtssache.





Im schnell-mal-Überfliegen kann ich eure BEIDEN Ansichten nachvollziehen.

Nichtsdestotrotz gehört meiner Meinung nach in so ne Teile-Preis-Übersicht auch bei "geschenkten"/"eh-schon-rumfliegenden" Teilen zumindest der ungefähre Gebraucht/Markt/Ebay-Wert eingerechnet.
Meine Begründung: Nur dann ist die Rechnung aussagekräftig auch für jemanden, der eben so ein Teil grade nicht geschenkt bekommen oder im Keller gefunden hat, sondern es sich eben über Ebay oder hier im Forumsflohmarkt kaufen muss!


----------



## trifi70 (9. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> @_Floh_
> Passen eigentlich die 6A Schläuche? Die gehen doch nur bis 1.5


Sie passen auf jeden Fall eher als die ursprünglich angedachten 25mm breiten "66g" FOSS Schläuche 

ALMU: Du kannst JIS oder ISO nehmen, das ist natürlich egal. Und JIS ist auch weiter verbreitet. Aber wenn Du ISO mit JIS kombinierst, brauchst Du eine andere Tretlagerlänge, da sich die Kurbel je nach Kombi mehr oder weniger weit draufziehen lässt auf den 4Kant. Das ist vorher leider schwer vorhersagbar, wieviel genau. Im Idealfall hätte man mehrere Längen zum Testen da...


----------



## Floh (9. Juli 2013)

Natürlich sind Teile die rumliegen totes Kapital. Versuch sie mal zu einem Bruchteil von dem was Du mal bezahlt hast loszuwerden und sieh zu wie sie keiner haben will 
Im Ernst, neulich hat mich ein Freund gefragt ob ich ihm nicht das kleine 26er MTB meiner Frau verkaufen will das sie nicht mehr fährt (ist auch ein Poison, sehr leichter und extrem kleiner Rahmen). Aber nach kurzem Austauschen über den möglichen Preis bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich das Rad behalte für Junior. Warum soll ich das Rad für einen Schleuderpreis hergeben wenn ich es noch gebrauchen kann?

Mein Taschenrechner heisst Excel und auch wenn er nicht immer geht (also bei Finanztypen meistens) summiert er einfach die Spalten auf.
Wird sogar noch etwas günstiger wenn ich jetzt noch eine alte Vierkant-Kurbel kriegen kann. Gekürzt wird in der Firma 

 @ALMU: Es sind auch noch keine Züge und Zughüllen dabei. Ich habe die zwar rumliegen aber das genaue Gewicht habe ich ja erst wenn sie auf Länge gebracht sind. Und KB-Schrauben habe ich welche von KCNC rumliegen, die wiegen gerade mal nix (also 5 Gramm das Stück oder so?).
In Sachen KeFü denke ich es werden dann zwei Bashguards aus Carbon werden, selbst geschnitten. Gewicht so um die 30 Gramm das Stück.

Die Liste ist ja noch "work in progress" momentan Version 007...


----------



## ALMU (9. Juli 2013)

Woher bekommst du solche Carbonplatten für die Bashguards? Und welche Stärke sollten die haben?


----------



## Floh (9. Juli 2013)

Zum Beispiel hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Carbon-Roh-P...174?pt=Kunststoffe_Chemie&hash=item43bd25f0f6

Platten für 2 Bashguards kosten so um die 15 Euro nach dem was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe.
Die sind dann z.B. 300x200. Knapp aber geht. Vielleicht noch eine zweite bestellen falls man ein Teil versaut.
Ich denke 1,5 mm reichen aus. Man könnte vielleicht auch vorne 2 mm machen und hinten nur 1 mm.
 @68-er: Was für´n Zeugs?? Seitenständer? Nee... wozu denn? Dann lässt er es ja nur irgendwo stehen wo man es nicht anschliessen kann. Ein Laternenpfahl sollte es schon sein oder ein Straßenschild. Und wenn er es auf der Seite ablegt, tja dann liegt es eben auf dem Lenker und den Pedalen.


----------



## WODAN (9. Juli 2013)

Moin,
die Tage kommt nun auch mein Poison 20" Rahmen, auch wenn ich noch ca. 3 Jahre Zeit für den Aufbau habe 

Frage: wer würde mir meine alte Shimano DX Kurbel professionell gegen einen Obolus kürzen?

Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## trolliver (9. Juli 2013)

Custom cranks heißt der Laden. Der Obulus beläuft sich laut bisherigen Berichten auf 25 oder 30 Euro.


----------



## trolliver (9. Juli 2013)

Floh,

womit schneidest du die Karbonplatten? Hast du da Ahnung von? Geht auch eine Holzfräse (HM-bestückt natürlich)? Und 2 bzw. 1mm... ganz schön dünn, da kann er sich ja schon schneiden...

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (10. Juli 2013)

Gestern Nacht per Email gefragt, heute schon die Antwort bekommen von Hans Werner Theisen (Poison Bikes):

Frage war: Welche Gabel war für den Poison Ethanol Rahmen vorgesehen und welche Maße hatte die?

Antwort (Zitat):

"Gabeleinbaulänge ist 420-440mm- Für Starre und Federgabeln - Max  100mm Federweg.
Wir bieten die Suntour XLO Air an 100mm weiß  zu 89 Euro."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (10. Juli 2013)

Bist du dir da ganz sicher?
Das Einbaumass und Federweg deuten aber ganz klar auf ein 24er hin und kein 20er?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (10. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Bist du dir da ganz sicher?
> Das Einbaumass und Federweg deuten aber ganz klar auf ein 24er hin und kein 20er?



Hm, meine Email-Anfrage ging los mit den Worten: "Vor einiger Zeit kam der 20"-Kinder-Alurahmen mit Tange Steuersatz im Paket  
bei uns an (...)"


----------



## ALMU (10. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Floh,
> 
> womit schneidest du die Karbonplatten? Hast du da Ahnung von? Geht auch eine Holzfräse (HM-bestückt natürlich)? Und 2 bzw. 1mm... ganz schön dünn, da kann er sich ja schon schneiden...
> 
> Oliver



Ich habe heute einige Platten bekommen. Ich habe mich für eine 1,95mm Platte entschieden da alles andere wie schon vermutet zu dünn ist bzw. eben die Schnittgefahr zu groß wird. Ich habe die Löcher mit sehr scharfen Bohren gebohrt und und den Rest mit dem Dremel und Fräsenaufsatz in Form gebracht. Das war erstmal nur ein Versuch der mich auf viele weitere Ideen gebracht hat.
Ein Bashguard wiegt jetzt 28g, das ist ok.


----------



## BOOZE (10. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Hm, meine Email-Anfrage ging los mit den Worten: "Vor einiger Zeit kam der 20"-Kinder-Alurahmen mit Tange Steuersatz im Paket
> bei uns an (...)"



Vielleicht solltest du deine Anfragen anders formulieren 

Wie wir ja wissen, baut die hier gezeigte Chinagabel 350mm hoch








Das ganze jetzt 70-90mm höher oder länger, ich glaube eher nicht!


----------



## Floh (11. Juli 2013)

Man sieht aber an der Konstruktion der Gabel dass da "toter Weg" mit eingebaut ist, um den "Federweg" der ja nicht da ist zu überbrücken.
Strenggenommen könnte sie ja kürzer sein.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht per Email gefragt, heute schon die Antwort bekommen von Hans Werner Theisen (Poison Bikes):
> 
> Frage war: Welche Gabel war für den Poison Ethanol Rahmen vorgesehen und welche Maße hatte die?
> 
> ...



Booze hatte recht, diese Antwort war wohl eher auf den 24-Zöller bezogen, von dem sie zuletzt - als das 20" zumindest auf Ebay schon aus war - noch ein paar Exemplare über Ebay verkauft haben.

Heute nochmal nachgehakt wg. der "Gabelmaße-für-20-Zöller oder 24-Zöller"-Frage, Antwort war, dass sie den 20"-Kinderrahmen wohl nie komplett verkauft/aufgebaut haben, sprich bei Poison Bikes sind keine Unterlagen vorhanden, welche Gabel man zu dem Rahmen bestücken könnte/sollte.

Also "zurück zum Start", sind wir so schlau wie vorher!
(Wissen allerdings immerhin, dass Hans Werner Theisen Emailanfragen an ihn/seine Firma immer in Rekordschnelligkeit beantwortet ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (11. Juli 2013)

Nochma: die haben die Räder auf der Webseite! 

20" http://poison-bikes.de/shopart/2012...ail-_teilgefedert_-20-und-24-Zoll/Ethanol.htm

24" http://poison-bikes.de/shopart/2012...ail-_teilgefedert_-20-und-24-Zoll/Ethanol.htm

Gabel wie gesagt eine nicht weiter spezifizierte Zoom... Oder weicht der Rahmen in der Geo entscheidend ab?

Die Rahmen gibt es auch immer noch/wieder auf ebay.


----------



## fazanatas (11. Juli 2013)

Meine Herren, jetzt macht halt eine Sammelbestellung für die Chinaforke. Für den Preis muss man nicht lange nachdenken und für ne Federgabelgeo passt es erwiesenermaßen.  In das optisch fragwürdige Loch kann man ja noch sehr geil einen Strahler für Nightrides einbauen. Das würde sicherlich mehr Begeisterung bei euren Kindern hervorrufen, als Pedale mit Titanachsen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Nochma: die haben die Räder auf der Webseite!
> 
> 20" http://poison-bikes.de/shopart/2012...ail-_teilgefedert_-20-und-24-Zoll/Ethanol.htm
> 
> ...



Zuletzt waren ja noch 20 St. von den Ethanol/Alii-Man-Rahmen da, schrieb jemand hier im Thread. Dann verkauft er sie jetzt halt wieder über ebay weiter.

Aber ist das komplett aufgebaute Poison Ethanol 20" auf der Website nun dasselbe wie die Rahmen, die wir hier alle bekommen haben?

Weil er ja geschrieben hatte:

"Für den 20 Zoll kann ich Ihnen leider kein Einbaumaß vorgeben - haben  den Rahmen als Angebot gekauft ohne Zeichnungen"

    Wenn er komplett aufgebaute 20"-Ethanols tatsächlich da hätte, bräuchte er doch bloß den Meterstab ranhalten, um uns unser Gabelmaß zu sagen!?


PS: Hab den Rahmen vorhin mal an mein 20" Trialbike GT team trials rangehalten, Ergebnis: Der Poison/Chaka ist erheblich kürzer (soll ja so sein, weil Kinderbike) und das Tretlager ist gute 10 cm niedriger als vom Trialbike (auch gut, oder), Steuerrohrwinkel ungefähr gleich steil (auch gut).


----------



## Floh (12. Juli 2013)

Ich habe eine Bestellung laufen für die Carbonforke. 90 USD sind OK aber im Moment noch kein Liefertermin. Könnte halt sein dass sie mir nicht gefällt optisch, aber im Moment habe ich noch keine bessere Alternative (leicht und mit Cantisockeln).

Kokua hat übrigens geantwortet, sehr nett aber trotzdem eine Absage. Sie verkaufen halt Fahrräder und keine Gabeln, und warum sollten sie das was ihre Räder einzigartig macht jedem am Markt zur Verfügung stellen.

Schade. Ich hatte kurzzeitig den Gedanken so eine Art "Kinder-IBC" aufzuziehen. Wäre doch cool gewesen, aber es wäre wahrsch. keine vernünftige Menge zusammen gekommen.


----------



## lekanteto (12. Juli 2013)

Cycletech hatte früher mal die Gabel vom Moskito einzeln angeboten; stand in der Preisliste mit drin.
Vielleicht lohnt sich da mal höflich nachfragen.

Daten laut Herrsteller:
Gewicht: 650g
Schaftlänge:180mm
Offset: ca. 35mm
A2C: 335mm


----------



## trolliver (12. Juli 2013)

Hoffentlich Nachlauf....

EDIT: Sorry, der reine Gabelvorlauf.... ich habe das auf das gesamte Rad bezogen.


----------



## trifi70 (12. Juli 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Cycletech hatte früher mal die Gabel vom Moskito einzeln angeboten; stand in der Preisliste mit drin.
> Vielleicht lohnt sich da mal höflich nachfragen.
> 
> Daten laut Herrsteller:
> ...


Ok, offiziell also 335, ich hatte 333 direkt am Rad gemessen... Die Antwort von Cycletech hatten wir im andern Thread und sie war leider nicht zu unseren Gunsten 

Schade, dass auch Kokua nicht (mehr) einzelne liefert.


----------



## lekanteto (12. Juli 2013)

OK, den Gabelthread hatte ich noch nicht gelesen. Die Antwort an euch von  Cycletech ist natürlich schade.

Nachlauf vs. Vorlauf: Bei einer Gabelangabe ist wohl beides unpassend. Der Nachlauf hängt ja auch vom Lenkwinkel vom Rahmen ab. 
"Offset" ist meiner Meinung nach für die Gabel der beste Ausdruck


----------



## BOOZE (12. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Kokua hat Ã¼brigens geantwortet, sehr nett aber trotzdem eine Absage. Sie verkaufen halt FahrrÃ¤der und keine Gabeln, und warum sollten sie das was ihre RÃ¤der einzigartig macht jedem am Markt zur VerfÃ¼gung stellen.
> 
> Schade.



Ja wirklich schade, das die keine Gabeln verkaufen 
Langsam wird es doch schwierig mit der Gabel. 

Ich habe gestern Ã¼brigens in so einem Sportladen ein Paar Kinderpedale gekauft, laut KÃ¼chenwaage ca.210gr. Und kosten 2,99â¬ 
Das ist mal ein Preis


----------



## Floh (12. Juli 2013)

Gehste mit der Waage in den Laden? 
Ich werde bei den Pedalen entweder die XCF03AC von Xpedo nehmen oder die M-111 von Wellgo. 20-30 Euro finde ich OK für ein Paar Pedale mit Style.

Wär aber interessant wenn Du eine Bezugsquelle hättest, falls er dauernd Pedale schrottet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (12. Juli 2013)

ja das wäre was mit der Waage, haben sich schon recht leicht angefühlt und für die 2,99 macht man nichts verkehrt.
Eigentlich wollte ich so schicke leichte alupedale verbauen, aber da er ja jetzt schon die Pedale verschrammt, werden es die günstigen erstmal tun.
Hersteller ist Berg, Typ FP628 die haben sogar Strahler dran. 
Recht schicke Moosgummigriffe gab es da auch für ein Fünfer  von Berg


----------



## Floh (12. Juli 2013)

Was für ein Laden war das? Kette oder Fachhändler? Klingt interessant!


----------



## BOOZE (12. Juli 2013)

Das ist so eine Sport Sachen Kette, nennt sich Action Sports, die führen quasi alles quer Beet, von Turnschuh über Tauchersachen und Surfboards und auch Fahrräder für Kinder.
Sogar ausgewachsene Downhiller für 4500 stehen da rum.


----------



## trolliver (12. Juli 2013)

Berg? Der Gocart-Bauer? Muß ich glatt mal bei unserem Gocart die Pedalen abschrauben und wiegen... ;-))


----------



## BOOZE (12. Juli 2013)

Glaube nicht das es die gleichen sind.
http://www.bergcycles.com/


----------



## trifi70 (12. Juli 2013)

Onlein: http://www.sporti.pl/product-pol-8005-Pedaly-FP-628-os-1-2-dla-rowerow-dzieciecych.html


----------



## BOOZE (12. Juli 2013)

Wie man sieht geht es am anderem Ende von Europa noch gÃ¼nstiger. 
Wenn mein WÃ¤hrungsrechner richtig geht, wÃ¤ren das 1,60â¬!!!


----------



## Floh (12. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Onlein: http://www.sporti.pl/product-pol-8005-Pedaly-FP-628-os-1-2-dla-rowerow-dzieciecych.html



Achtung, ist mit Halbzoll-Gewinde angegeben!! Standard ist 9/16. Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (12. Juli 2013)

Zu dem merkwürdigen "Problem", dass kein Kinderbike-Hersteller uns "Selbstaufbauer" mit ner passenden Kindergabe beliefern will, meine Meinung/Erklärung:

Vielleicht wollen die einfach net, dass wir "Selbstaufbauer" uns nicht  nur ihre Ideen abschauen (und ggf. verbessern), sondern dann auch noch  ihre Teile haben wollen an den Stellen, wo wir selbst nimmer  weiterkommen (Gabel usw.). So könnt´s doch auch sein, oder?

Weil wenn ein Isla/Kania/Kokua/Moskito/usw.-Eigner wegen Gabeldefekt ne  neue bei denen kaufen möchte (meinetwegen auf eig. Re., wenn die  Garantie vorbei ist), dann möcht ich sehen, dass es dort heißt "nix  gibt´s, wir liefern für Ihr Exemplar unserer Markenräder kein  Ersatzteil"!         

PS: Da lob ich mir doch die Kundenfreundlichkeit bei Playmobil (wirklich deutscher Hersteller, sogar incl. (Großteil der) Produktion in Deutschland!):
Da kannst noch viele Jahre nach dem Kauf alle Einzelteile bei denen innerhalb weniger Tage und zu (teilweise) Spottpreisen (Kleinartikel) beziehen - und das beste: Ohne Kaufbeleg!
D. h.: Playmobil über Ebay oder vom Flohmarkt billig kaufen und die fehlenden Teile über Playmobil nachbestellen!
Die Krönung: gebrauchtes Playmobil kaufen, bei Defekt (nach dem Kauf) dann gratis Neuteil bekommen!

Playmobil erlaubt/duldet das, im Gegenzug haben sie nen riesigen treuen Fankreis, nicht nur unter Kindern, sondern auch Erwachsenen (was es da Sammelfreaks gibt, ist echt unglaublich!).
Nicht umsonst ist Playmobil das meistverwendete Ebay-Suchwort!

Schade, dass diese Marktstrategie noch net bis zu den Kinderräder-Herstellern durchgedrungen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (12. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern übrigens in so einem Sportladen ein Paar Kinderpedale gekauft, laut Küchenwaage ca.210gr. Und kosten 2,99
> Das ist mal ein Preis



Wundert mich net.

Die gelben Plastikpedale am billigen Wheelworx 14"-Kinderrad wiegen auch nur 202,5 g und kosten wohl fast nix in anbetracht der Gebrauchtpreise von 30-40 für die gesamten Räder.


----------



## trifi70 (12. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollen die einfach net, dass wir "Selbstaufbauer" uns nicht  nur ihre Ideen abschauen (und ggf. verbessern), sondern dann auch noch  ihre Teile haben wollen an den Stellen, wo wir selbst nimmer  weiterkommen (Gabel usw.). So könnt´s doch auch sein, oder?


Hab ich auch angenommen, mag auf den einen oder anderen Hersteller auch zutreffen. Man darf jedoch auch nicht vergessen: der Markt ist vergleichsweise klein, wir hier im Unterforum für Kinderräder sind schon eine etwas spezielle Spezis  Hatte diesbezüglich schon Gespräche mit Herstellern/Importeuren und nicht jeder will uns Steine in den Weg legen. Aber ganz so einfach ist es eben bei den geringen angefragten Mengen nicht... Bin optimistisch, dass es wird. Gut Ding will Weile haben.  Zwischenzeitlich freuen wir uns, dass es zunehmend Hersteller gibt, die für das Gewicht und die Funktionalität (Geo, angepasste Lenker, Handbremsen etc.) bei Kinderrädern ausreichend sensibilisiert sind. Die meisten Eltern sind doch mit einem Komplettrad zufrieden und das finde ich am Wichtigsten, dass es hier genug Angebot gibt (im Moment ja leider noch nicht). Und dann erst kommen die Spinner wie wir an die Reihe. 

Bei dem Pedal aus Polen habe ich gar nicht so genau auf die Spec geschaut, vl. ist da auch ein Fehler in der Beschreibung. Zumindest haben wir nun eine bildliche Vorstellung, wie es aussieht. Mir war nen Kurs von 1:4 in Erinnerung, aktuell weiß ich es nicht. Obwohl Polen nur nen Steinwurf von meiner Arbeit entfernt ist...


----------



## BOOZE (12. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Schade, dass diese Marktstrategie noch net bis zu den Kinderräder-Herstellern durchgedrungen ist.



Kleiner Unterschied ob die Firma die Teile selber herstellt wie Playmobil mit Herstellungskosten wohl unter einem Cent, oder erstmal in Auftrag geben muss für teuer Geld.
Das sind für mich irgendwie zwei Paar Schuh.

Ich kann mich aber noch aus meiner Fahrradladen Zeit erinnern, das es da so ein recht dicken Katalog gab, wo man Rahmen Und Gabel in Taiwan bestellen konnte und Komplette Räder konfigurieren konnte, als Radshop.
Da bekommt man sicherlich auch Gabeln, weil die Firma für alle Hersteller produziert, ich glaube das war Kinesis?


----------



## Floh (13. Juli 2013)

Kinesis macht auch 20 Zoll Gabeln, aber nicht wirklich attraktiv (zu schwer). 20 Zoll heisst meistens BMX oder Trial mit Fahrergewichten eines Erwachsenen und hohen Belastungen. Da geht nichts unter 600 Gramm.

Kokua hat im Prinzip geantwortet, sie wissen dass es am schwierigsten ist kurze leichte Kurbeln und eine passende Gabel zu bekommen. Das war wohl auch als sie damit angefangen haben das größte Problem. Und zu sagen "ich verkaufe Fahrräder und nicht Kurbeln oder Gabeln" ist schon legitim.
Vom Gesamtpaket her ist das ja auch ein Killerpreis, 400 Euro für 9 kg. Wir sehen ja selbst was uns die Einzelteile kosten.


----------



## BOOZE (13. Juli 2013)

Kinesis wird sehr wahrscheinlich für Kokua braten, ist ja die größte Braterei, die machen ja für 90% des Radmarktes.


----------



## trolliver (15. Juli 2013)

Ihr seid doch bestimmt sicher schon über diese AEST-Bremsen und Bremshebel gestolpert. Ich schau mir die immer wieder an, weiß nur nicht, was ich davon halten soll, Erfahrungswerte findet man nicht. Immerhin sind die Bewertungen dazu positiv.

Bei dem gleichen Händler gibt es übrigens einen semi integrierten tapered Steuersatz für unter 33 Euro.

Und wenn man im Netz ein wenig nach diesen AEST-Geschichten sucht, kommt man irgendwann auf einen chinesischen Großhändler, der die Teile en gros vertreibt. Die Bremshebel beispielsweise können ab 50 Stück abgenommen werden, 10.000 aber auch wohl kein Problem... ;-))

Und dieser Chinese ist: Alibaba, der gleiche, bei dem die nicht lieferbaren Carbongabeln bestellt werden können. Der bietet viel an...

Die Nummer hat der Pole aus den Ebay-Auktionen so durchgezogen: immer eine gewisse Menge abgenommen, Gewinn drauf und weltweit kostengünstig (zumindest in bezug auf das Gewicht) angeboten. Eine Preisanfrage für 50 Stück läuft... ;-))

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (15. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub, Alibaba ist eine Plattform, auf der sich Großhändler aus dem asiatischen Raum tummeln.


----------



## trifi70 (15. Juli 2013)

Ja.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch bestimmt sicher schon über diese AEST-Bremsen und Bremshebel gestolpert. Ich schau mir die immer wieder an, weiß nur nicht, was ich davon halten soll, Erfahrungswerte findet man nicht.



Meinst du Erfahrungswerte zu AEST Teilen allgemein?

Wir haben für unser 16" Cube die AEST Pedale (170g/P.) und ich hab hier im Kinderbike-Unterforum auch meine Erfahrung dazu geschrieben.  Kurzfassung: Gewicht sensationell, gutes Preisgewichtsverhältnis, guter/schneller Kontakt zur Firma bei Nachfragen, schöne kleine Kindergröße 8x8cm, Verarbeitungsqualität/Finish unschön, blaue Eloxalfarbe ist NICHT hellblau/türkis, sondern ein ultramarinblau, was nicht zu den üblichen blauen Eloxalfarben passt, wir wollen noch die roten probieren, vielleicht passen die dann zu dem üblichen Eloxal-Rot).


----------



## BikerDad (15. Juli 2013)

ich werde in ein paar Tagen die Hebel in den Händen halten, vielleicht kann ich dann mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## ALMU (15. Juli 2013)

Die Teile sind baugleich mit denen von KCNC und die Preise bei der Bremse sind fast gleich.Ich hatte beide in der Hand, der Bremshebel hat etwas unterschiedliche Formen aber sonst würde ich sagen das alles aus dem gleichen Werk kommt.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Ich hatte beide in der Hand


Und, wie war die Verarbeitungsqualität bei der Bremse?

Bei den Pedalen würd ich drauf wetten, dass die in Polen gefertigt wurden und nicht in ner guten taiwanesischen Massenfertigungsfabrik.


----------



## ALMU (15. Juli 2013)

Die Bremse war absolut OK, da ich unterschiedliche Farben zu vergleich hatte kann ich nicht sagen wie gut das elox war. Ich habe dann die KCNC genommen da die eine Griffweitenregulierung hatte.


----------



## Floh (16. Juli 2013)

Bin gerade in USA hab Bontrager XXX Lite Griffe gekauft für 12 Dollar (9 Euro)... schön dünn und leicht.


----------



## WODAN (21. Juli 2013)

Funn Kurbel für 17 Euro:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=105748


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. Juli 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Funn Kurbel für 17 Euro:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=105748



806g? Mit Kettenblatt?
Egal ob mit oder ohne, leicht ist was anderes, oder?

Aber günstig sind sie schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (21. Juli 2013)

Soll mit sein, ich werde berichten was sie wirklich wiegt, ich hatte sie ja auch schon bestellt und sie wurde auch schon ausgeliefert (hat ganze drei Tage gedauert) 
Bin aber noch im Urlaub  und das kann noch ein wenig dauern. 

Habe euch den Link  für die Kurbel, hier im Kinder Bereich dafür bereits gepostet.


----------



## WODAN (21. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> 806g? Mit Kettenblatt?
> Egal ob mit oder ohne, leicht ist was anderes, oder?
> 
> Aber günstig sind sie schon.



...bei 175mm Länge.
Ich werde das wahre Gewicht hier dann posten


----------



## Mamara (21. Juli 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> ...bei 175mm Länge.
> Ich werde das wahre Gewicht hier dann posten



Bitte mit Foto wie die 140mm aussieht


----------



## michfisch (22. Juli 2013)

Hier gibt es auch günstige Kinderkurbeln in 130/145/150
von Stronglight.
guggst du hier:

http://www.probikeshop.net/stronglight-kurbel-impact-kid-doppelt-42-34-silber/66755.html

Habe meine leider schon bei CRC bestellt. Wenn jemand mal so eine bestellt, bitte Rückmeldung.

Gruss M


----------



## BOOZE (22. Juli 2013)

Sagt dir die von dem probikeshop eher zu, schaut eigentlich aus wie ein gekürzte alte DX Kurbel.


----------



## trolliver (22. Juli 2013)

Ja, die habe ich auch schon im Auge gehabt: günstig und schön. Allerdings brauche ich für Phillipp eher unter 120mm, daher wird es eine gekürzte LX compact mit Stronglight Kettenblatt.

Oliver


----------



## michfisch (22. Juli 2013)

Hi, ich finde die schaut schon edler aus wie die schwarze, nu ist sie aber bestellt und wird auch dann montiert.
Gruss M




BOOZE schrieb:


> Sagt dir die von dem probikeshop eher zu, schaut eigentlich aus wie ein gekürzte alte DX Kurbel.


----------



## trolliver (22. Juli 2013)

Irgendjemand (Floh?) wollte doch sehen, wie ich fahrend auf dem CNOC16 aussehe. Bitte. Es geht eigentlich ganz gut.





Großes Photo in meinem Album.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (22. Juli 2013)

Kannst es bergauf im Stehen auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (23. Juli 2013)

Berge gibt's hier nicht. Aber seinen Spielplatzhügel habe ich damit geschafft, nur im Stehen, der ist steil, das geht nicht sitzend. Er macht das auch im Wiegetritt.


----------



## Floh (23. Juli 2013)

So, bin wieder zurück. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich in der Bucht eine alte Kurbel für 5 Euro ersteigert. Ist noch nicht da, wird dann aber pronto gekürzt und poliert. 12 Euro für einen Satz Gewindeschneider muss ich wohl noch investieren.
Stehe noch immer vor der Gabelfrage - ob ich meine Gabel aus China kriege weiß ich noch nicht, Lieferzeit unbekannt.
Bei den Bremsen werden es wohl Tektro RX 6 werden, Hebel sind noch die große Frage. Habe probeweise einen alten Shimano-Hebel am BMW Kidsbike montiert zusammen mit einer AVID SL5 Bremse, zieht sehr gut ist aber ziemlich am Ende von der Griffweitenverstellung. Da könnte man aber evtl. noch was machen mit einer längeren Schraube.


----------



## trolliver (23. Juli 2013)

In der Beschreibung für die RX6 steht u.a. bei Poison, daß sie nur mit Renn- oder Cantileverhebeln kombiniert werden können. Daher habe ich von ihnen wieder Abstand genommen.

Bremshebel. Ich habe eine Antwort aus China wegen der AEST-Hebel bei 50 Stück Abnahme. Pro Paar 28 Dollar plus 230 Dollar Versand plus Zoll. Das ist die Hälfte ungefähr dessen, was sie bei diesem Polen kosten. Wenn 50 Leute hier ihr Rad damit ausstatten wollen, könnte man das in die Wege leiten. Ich würde schon zwei Paar nehmen.

Die Gabel aus China gibt es über Alibaba von verschiedenen Händlern. Einer gibt auch 2-3 Tage bis zum Versand an, scheint also vorrätig zu sein.

Kürzt du die Kurbel selbst? Kannst du einmal einen Link zum Gewindeschneider posten? Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mir das zutraue.

Oliver


----------



## ALMU (23. Juli 2013)

Dü würdest auf einen Verkaufspreis von mind. 34,-Euro kommen damit du am Ende nicht selber drauf zahlst.
Der Versand ist auch günstiger möglich wenn du die Teile ohne Präsentationsverpackung nimmst. Wenn du das als Muster durch bekommst mit einer ordentlichen Rechnung würdest du noch etwas einsparen.


----------



## trolliver (23. Juli 2013)

Schnell gerechnet, war ich zu faul zu.  Ich bin kein Händler und will keinen Gewinn damit machen. Wäre nur eine (Schnaps-?) Idee zur gemeinsamen Anschaffung. 34 Euro sind ja ein guter Preis.


----------



## BikerDad (23. Juli 2013)

ist das wirklich pro Paar? Der aus Polen nimmt ja 46 Euro für 1 Hebel, das wäre ja ein satter Aufschlag.

Im übrigen ist die Qualität wie ich finde nicht ganz so berauschend.

Die Zugeinsteller sind aus Plastik und aufs übelste an der Drehbank bearbeitet worden, an den Rändern etc stehen noch Reste vom Abdrehen über. Auch der Hebel im Bereich des Drehpunktes ( Bolzen ) wackelt schon arg, hier fehlen Abstandshalter oder Gleitlager um die Reibung am Gelenk zu minimieren. 

Kann man das aber selbst beheben hat man einen super Bremshebel wie ich finde. Die Hebel liegen satt in der Hand zumindest in meiner, Töchterchen muss noch probieren.

Die Optik geht im übrigen ganz klar Richtung Extralite, der KCNC Hebel ist nochmals viel filigraner, den habe ich auch hier liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (23. Juli 2013)

Es gibt zwei verschiedene Bremshebel von AEST, für den teureren habe ich auch ein Abgebot über 50 Stück. 38 Dollar das Paar. Der günstigere (er ist nochmals leichter, ihm fehlen die versteckte Weiteneinstellung sowie irgendeine Feder) kostet beim Polen 30 Euro. Ja, der Preis ist pro Paar (set).  Ein empfohlener Verkaufspreis wird auch gleich genannt: 80 bzw. 109 Dollar. Das Paar! Der Pole ist wirklich nicht günstig.

Sie werden wohl von verschiedenen Marken gebrandet, KCNC, XLC etc. Bietet sich ja auch an, 1000 Stück sind kein Problem und sicher nochmals deutlich günstiger.

Oliver


----------



## Floh (24. Juli 2013)

Es gibt die Carbongabel von mehreren Händlern? Bei AliBaba oder AliExpress?
AliBaba ist eher eine Plattform für Großhändler. Da sieht man viel "1000 stück Mindestabnahme, Verschiffung im Container" etc.
AliExpress ist ein bisschen wie Amazon. Viele Händler, die ihre Produkte über diese Plattform weltweit anbieten.

Ich lasse von diesen AEST-Hebeln die Finger. Das sieht mir zu sehr nach Bastelbude aus. Trotzdem ist bei den Bremsen das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen. Die RX 6 ist für Crosser gedacht, das ist richtig. Aber ich frage mich ob die kürzeren Hebel in Verbindung mit einem MTB-Hebel nicht sogar für Kinder die besseren Bremsen ergeben? Kleinerer Hebel an der Felge heisst erstmal geringere Bremskräfte. Um die Rechnung zu vervollständigen müsste man aber leider erstmal wissen in welchem Verhältnis Rennrad-Bremshebel zu MTB-Bremshebeln stehen. Also z.B. Abstand Drehpunkt zu Anlenkung Seilzug.


----------



## Floh (24. Juli 2013)

Ach so, Papis und Mamis:
Ich habe bei www.lxs-bike.de das bis jetzt kompletteste Angebot von kindertauglichen Teilen zu vernünftigen Preisen gefunden.
Z.B. XLC Kinder Bremshebel 7,95 das Paar
Schwalbe Mow Joe Falt (!) 30,90 2 Stück in 20x1,75
XLC Kids Everyday Sattel für 12,90 (oder 5 Stück für 42 Euro!)
Marwi Pedale 230 Gramm 15,90
Und das Ganze nur für 6 Euro Versandkosten.

Ich habe nix mit dem Laden zu tun, aber ich finde die Preise OK und man muss ja auch darauf achten dass man bei den Einzelpreisen nicht der Versand genauso viel kostet wie das Bauteil...

Ach so, der Link zu dem Gewindeschneider:
http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...up_id=91656b&gclid=COrR1tHDqbgCFQJd3godt2oAcQ


----------



## trolliver (24. Juli 2013)

Alibaba... Aliexpress... alles eins. 

Nein, es ist Aliexpress. Ich habe die andere Gabel auch bestellt und anschließend erst die Mitteilung erhalten, sie sei "not in stock". kkp. In drei Tagen soll mein Auftrag automatisch gecancelt werden, mal sehen, wie gut das läuft.

Hast du auch schon bestellt?

Danke für den Link! Kurbelix natürlich... ich finde den Shop so furchtbar unübersichtlich. Ich hoffe, du dokumentierst ein bißchen deine Kürzung... 

Oliver


----------



## BOOZE (24. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ach so, der Link zu dem Gewindeschneider:
> http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...up_id=91656b&gclid=COrR1tHDqbgCFQJd3godt2oAcQ



Die habe ich auch, sehr gute Qualität, liegt über der von den Park Tools schneidern.


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Ja ich habe auch schon bestellt und dann die Order verlängert ("extend processing time"). Habe jetzt aber nochmal mehrere andere Händler angeschrieben die die Gabel anbieten ob sie sie wirklich haben. Wenn ich einen finde der sie da hat bestelle ich da und lasse mir von dem anderen Händler das Geld erstatten.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juli 2013)

Pedalgewindeschneider schön und gut (wenn man nen Schraubstock hat), aber wie kriegt ihr das Gewinde HORIZONTAL passend in die Kurbel?


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=645259
Du brauchst eine Fräse und einen kompetenten Mitarbeiter der Dir das Ding plan aufspannt. Das Pedalgewinde-Kernloch muss natürlich fluchten mit der Kurbelachse sonst eiert das Pedal später spürbar.
Beim rechten Kurbelarm ist das relativ einfach, weil der eine große Auflagefläche hat (nämlich die Auflageflächen des mittleren und kleinen KBs), beim linken ist das etwas schwieriger. Mit ein paar Unterlegern kriegt man aber auch das hin.
In meinem Fall haben wir zunächst die Mitte der Tretlager-Achse angetastet, dann die Mittelachse festgelegt (Verbindungslinie alte Pedalbohrung zu Tretlager-Achse), und dann 120 mm von der Tretlager-Achse verfahren und dort ein Loch gebohrt.
Also mein Kollege hat ca. 30 Minuten gebraucht und das auch nur weil ich ihm die ganze Zeit über die Schulter geschaut habe


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Das Pedalgewinde-Kernloch muss natürlich fluchten mit der Kurbelachse sonst eiert das Pedal später spürbar.



Meinst du damit das, was ich meine mit "Pedalgewinde horizontal" (also von vorne oder hinten aufs Fahrrad gesehen: Pedal ist parallel zum Horizont, also ohne Steigung/Gefälle eingeschraubt)?
Weil in deiner Beschreibung geht´s doch (nur?) um´s Finden des richtigen Ortes für die neue Pedalgewindekernlochbohrung!?


----------



## ALMU (25. Juli 2013)

Parallel zur Achsaufnahme und im gleichen Winkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Parallel zur Achsaufnahme und im gleichen Winkel.



Klar muss das so sein, aber mir fällt spontan nicht ein, wie man das als Hobbybastler mit nem Ratschenkasten, Fahrradwerkzeugkoffer und noch ein paar anderen normalhaushaltlichen Krimskramswerkzeugen messen/bestimmen kann.

Wie habt ihr denn gemessen/bestimmt?


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Nein. Du brauchst auf jeden Fall eine Säulen- oder gute Ständerbohrmaschine mit Maschinenschraubstock. Eine Fräse wäre zudem hilfreich. Wenn CC das für 25 Euro macht, ist selbstmachen auf jeden Fall reine Hobbybastlerei - und Selbstbestätigung.  Wenn man wie Floh jemanden an der Hand hat, der sowas jeden Tag macht, ist das natürlich etwas anderes.


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Ja das stimmt. Sauber wäre eine Aufnahme für beide Kurbelarme wo man sich gar keinen Stress mehr machen müsste. Custom Cranks hat sowas bestimmt. Die stecken die beiden Kurbeln auf einen Vierkant, spannen die mit Schnellspannern runter und los geht´s.
Klar muss die Pedalachse mit der Kurbelachse parallel sein. Und weil die Kurbeln ja in dem Bereich wo man kürzt gekröpft sind, muss man ausser dem Loch auch noch eine plane Fläche anfräsen vorher, erstens weil das Pedal eine plane Anlagefläche braucht, und zweitens weil sonst unter Umständen der Bohrer wegläuft.
Für 25 Euro gibt es das nirgendwo, wenn man es nicht umsonst kriegt.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juli 2013)

Meines Wissens gibt´s das auch bei Custom-Cranks net für 25 (kostet etwas mehr), aber ich werd´s demnächst wissen, gestern kam unser 2. Suntour-Kurbelpaar an, ich wart noch auf das 1. und dann gehen beide Paare nach Custom-Cranks zum Kürzen.
Selbst bei 2 Paaren rechnet sich die Anschaffung all dieser Geräte wie hier beschrieben nicht wirklich, wenn man sie aber hat, macht das Selbst-Kürzen bestimmt Spaß.

Bin mir aber mit den Kurellängen eh noch total unschlüssig: original 115 mm für den 1,07m-Pimpf oder sogar noch kürzer (wenn eh schon custom-gekürzt), das zweite Kurbelpaar dann 120 oder schon mal 130 (er wächst ja)?
Oder ist die Kurbellänge in 1cm mehr oder weniger fast egal (wenn ich bedenke, dass wir früher 170er oder 175er Kurbeln gefahren sind, was wir halt gekriegt haben).

Floh, für welche Körpergröße baust du grade die 120er Kurbel?


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Meiner ist 1,10 m groß mit relativ kurzen Beinen. Ich habe mich für 120 mm entschieden, denn 130 mm hätte ich auch kaufen können und 120 mm macht Kania auch. Sein BMW Kidsbike hat 105 oder 110, und damit reden wir nur über 15 oder 20 mm Unterschied. Das ist nicht wirklich relevant.
Man kann das auch mal überschlägig ermitteln: 120 mm Radius sind 240 mm Durchmesser, das ist dann auch der Höhenunterschied zwischen tiefster und höchster Pedalposition. Je nach Oberschenkel- und Unterschenkel- Länge ergibt sich dann eine vernünftige Kurbellänge.

Einfach mal auf ein Blatt Papier aufmalen.Viel mehr als Sitzwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe und einen Zirkel zum Ziehen der Kreise braucht man nicht.


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht waren es 30.

Die Kurbellänge wird von der Beinlänge bestimmt. Die fällt bei Philipp leider im Verhältnis zum Oberkörper recht kurz aus. Dennoch werde ich bei ihm auch auf 120mm gehen, da er das Rad eine Weile fahren wird (länger als das 16er) und (hoffentlich) wächst. Zwei Kurbelarmpaare wird es nicht geben.

Hat sich überschnitten, Floh. Unserer ist auch etwa 1,11m groß. Ähnlicher Gedankengang: Isla bietet seine 20er mit 114mm (klein) und 127mm (groß) an. 120mm sind mein Kompromiß.


----------



## ALMU (25. Juli 2013)

Meiner ist jetzt 109cm groß aber beim letzten Schub in die Höhe sind wirklich nur die Beine gewachsen. Zum Glück werden gerade nur kurze Hosen getragen.
Die Kurbeln würde ich deswegen erst vor dem unmittelbaren Einsatz fertig machen.
5mm machen übrigens recht viel aus wenn man mal genau hin schaut. Ist die Kurbel zu lang muß der Oberkörper mehr aufgerichtet werden! Das ist ganz wichtig.


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

Wohingegen zu kurz längst nicht soviel ausmacht. Von daher waren und sind die gängigen Kurbellängen an Rädern eigentlich ein Witz.


----------



## ALMU (26. Juli 2013)

Mir ist das bis zum BMW Bike auch nicht aufgefallen weil es eben gut abgestimmt war aber dann auf dem Cube sah es einfach ungesund aus.
Zum Glück haben wir auf unserem Diagnostik-Bike einstellbare Kurbeln und da durfte der Kleine erstmal testen. Eigentlich sitzt er da immer drauf wenn er Mamo oder Papa bei der Arbeit zu schaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (26. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben wir auf unserem Diagnostik-Bike einstellbare Kurbeln und da durfte der Kleine erstmal testen. Eigentlich sitzt er da immer drauf wenn er Mamo oder Papa bei der Arbeit zu schaut.



An diesen längenverstellbaren Kurbeln habe ich mir schon so oft die Knöchel aufgeschürft


----------



## Floh (26. Juli 2013)

So, hier mal ein Update meiner Teileliste:





Es fehlt nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viel. Der Laufradsatz muss noch bis nächsten Monat warten, weil er bei weitem das teuerste Teil ist.
Das Innenlager habe ich bis jetzt nur bei BMO gefunden, und außerdem weiß ich die Länge noch nicht.
Und bei den Reifen bin ich noch unentschlossen, nachdem ich gelesen habe dass der Mow Joe nicht besonders haltbar ist.

In der Gewichtsaufstellung fehlen noch die Züge für Schaltwerk und Bremsen, da hab ich ein Jagwire-Kit liegen in weiß braided (sehr schick), sowie zwei Bashguards und die Kettenblatt-Schrauben.
In Summe könnte ich aber bei 7,2 kg landen... sehr schön. Damit kann man zufrieden sein.


----------



## trifi70 (26. Juli 2013)

Beim LRS lohnt das Warten auch aus dem Grund, weil der mit anderen Speichen noch etwas abspecken soll. Ich warte auch noch... 

Unsere Mow Joes verschleißen bisher nicht auffällig schnell. Problematisch sind halt Blockierbremsungen, wie wohl bei jedem Stollenreifen... Das Gewicht hast Du IMHO zu pessimistisch angesetzt.

Wenn Du die PitLock nicht aus Diebstahlgründen benötigst, sparen Lite Axles nochmal ein paar Gramm.


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

Pitlocks sind ja gesetzt. Schick wären natürlich Tune Skyline oder wie die heißen. 24g (das Paar!) und abnehmbare Hebel... Träum!

Die Räder baue ich lieber selbst (siehe dort), dafür könnte aber auch noch ein Gramm drin sein. Wenn man die Mehrkosten für den Nabendynamo rausrechnet, werden sie nicht einmal teurer.

Den Sattel hatte ich sicher vor dir bestellt, da ist er immer noch nicht....


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

Ich habe inzwischen übrigens meine erste Gabelbestellung über Aliexpress bei Rose Hu storniert. Heute kam die Bestätigung sowie die Ankündigung, innerhalb von 7-10 Tagen mein Geld erstattet zu bekommen. Weltweiter Handel auf Einzelpersonebene... schon verrückt.


----------



## BOOZE (26. Juli 2013)

So habe jetzt die Funn Kurbeln endlich in der Hand





Die Redline, hier fehlen allerdings noch die Kettenblattschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALMU (26. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> An diesen längenverstellbaren Kurbeln habe ich mir schon so oft die Knöchel aufgeschürft



An meinen wirst du es nicht hin bekommen, die sind in 3mm Schritte verstellbar und werden durch eine Verzahnung in der Länge eingestellt.
Schrauben gibt es nicht.


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

Hast du einen Radladen?


----------



## schwarzerRitter (26. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> An meinen wirst du es nicht hin bekommen, die sind in 3mm Schritte verstellbar und werden durch eine Verzahnung in der Länge eingestellt.
> Schrauben gibt es nicht.


 
Wie heißen die?
Wo gibt's die?

Danke!


----------



## trifi70 (26. Juli 2013)

http://www.hscycle.com/Pages/adjustablecrankset.html
Nie wieder Kurbeln kürzen


----------



## ALMU (26. Juli 2013)

trifi das war sehr böse!

Da ich hier keine Werbung machen möchte werde ich mein Arbeit nur kurz erläutern. Ich habe eine Firma die im hochwertigen KfZ Tuning Bereich tätig ist und Therapieeinrichtungen. 
Wir hatten immer das Problem das auf Reha-Bikes und bei der Leistungsdiagnostik (Laktat und Co.) nur ganz selten das Optimum für den Kunden zu erreichen war. Bei Leistungssportlern ist das noch schwieriger. Daher hatte ich mir vor drei Jahren mal Gedanken gemacht wie man hierfür eine Kurbel herstellen kann die fast jede Länge erreichen kann. Als ich mein Schindelhauer bekommen habe war die Lösung gefunden und Patentiert worden und funktioniert ähnlich wie der Crocodile Riemenspanner. Die Kurbel ist nicht geeignet für den Einsatz im Gelände oder am normalen Rad und die Kosten liegen deutlich über unseren Kids Bike Preisen.


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

Danke für den Ausflug, hört sich sehr interessant an!

Ich habe Philipps Rahmen inzwischen erhalten und gerade photographiert. Leider mit Blitz, am Tage geht es nicht, das bekäme er mit. Er ist direkt bei Poison ferrarirot und zudem klar gepulvert worden:






Nachteil der doppelten Pulverung: gut 100g Mehrgewicht, der Rahmen wiegt inklusive Cantisockeln (in der Tüte! ) 1609g. Das satte Rot entschädigt dafür. Philipps Farbenwünschen gemäß wird es hier und da ein paar goldene Akzente erhalten, aber nur dezent. Von goldenen Sattelstützen und Bremsen oder Bremsgriffen sehe ich ab, das wird mir zu auffällig, auffälliger als es so schon sein wird. Aber ich freue mich wahnsinnig auf das Projekt, als wenn es meines würde!


----------



## BOOZE (26. Juli 2013)

Was gehört da eigentlich für ein Steuersatz rein?
Ich habe so ein integrierten bestellt und der passt natürlich nicht.


----------



## ALMU (26. Juli 2013)

Das darf ich meinem nicht zeigen. Der steht auch total auf rot.


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

In der Beschreibung steht: semi integriert, solch einen habe ich auch bestellt. Mal schauen, bislang habe ich mit dem ganzen halb- und ganz integrierten Kram noch keine Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

Rot und auch gold, oder wie war das, ALMU? Willst du denn nicht rot lackieren (lassen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALMU (26. Juli 2013)

Mal sehen was im Winter passiert. Eventuell muß es an mein neues Connandale Projekt angepasst werden und das ist auch rot...ohoh


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> trifi das war sehr böse!


Sorry, das war ein Scherz. Ich würde die abgebildete Kurbel niemals ans Kinderrad bauen. Auch lag es mir fern, Deine Arbeit zu diskreditieren. Aber wenn ich sehe, was hier teilweise für ein Aufwand zum Kürzen getrieben wird, konnte ich es mir doch nicht ganz verkneifen: die mitwachsende Kurbel  Nebenbei gesagt wäre das auch funktional sinnvoll, sind die Sprünge von einem Rad zum nächsten doch recht beachtlich. Die Kleinen wachsen ja mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig, die Sattelstütze passt man entsprechend in kleinen Schritten an und so sollte man es mit der Kurbellänge eigentlich auch tun...

Ich habe mir in der Vergangenheit bereits Gedanken gemacht, wie man eine solche Kurbel konstruieren könnte. Die Fertigung wäre allerdings in Kleinserie sehr aufwendig. Und Leichtbau kann man dann auch vergessen. Schön, dass Du zumindest für stationären Einsatz (?) eine Lösung gefunden hast.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Was gehört da eigentlich für ein Steuersatz rein?
> Ich habe so ein integrierten bestellt und der passt natürlich nicht.


Vermute mal: semi integriert wäre richtig. Das is ein preiswerter Kinderradrahmen...


----------



## ALMU (27. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Sorry, das war ein Scherz. Ich würde die abgebildete Kurbel niemals ans Kinderrad bauen. Auch lag es mir fern, Deine Arbeit zu diskreditieren. Aber wenn ich sehe, was hier teilweise für ein Aufwand zum Kürzen getrieben wird, konnte ich es mir doch nicht ganz verkneifen: die mitwachsende Kurbel  Nebenbei gesagt wäre das auch funktional sinnvoll, sind die Sprünge von einem Rad zum nächsten doch recht beachtlich. Die Kleinen wachsen ja mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig, die Sattelstütze passt man entsprechend in kleinen Schritten an und so sollte man es mit der Kurbellänge eigentlich auch tun...
> 
> Ich habe mir in der Vergangenheit bereits Gedanken gemacht, wie man eine solche Kurbel konstruieren könnte. Die Fertigung wäre allerdings in Kleinserie sehr aufwendig. Und Leichtbau kann man dann auch vergessen. Schön, dass Du zumindest für stationären Einsatz (?) eine Lösung gefunden hast.



Beim stationären Einsatz sind ja beide Kurbeln gleich und mit 700g pro Satz auch nicht wirklich leicht.
Und mit böse meinte ich auch nur die Qualität die du uns hier unterjubeln wolltest.


----------



## ALMU (27. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Vermute mal: semi integriert wäre richtig. Das is ein preiswerter Kinderradrahmen...



Bei einem 44mm Rohrdurchmesser ist es semi, bei 34 Ahad und integriert hat irgendwas über 50mm.
Ich hoffe das ich das jetzt so richtig aus dem inzwischen kochendem Hirn geholt habe.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2013)

Integriert bedeutet ja Lagersitz direkt im Rahmen. Setzt sehr präzise Fertigung voraus und kann gerne später Probleme machen, weil die Lagerschale eben nicht einfach austauschbar ist. Am Kinderrad also eher nicht. 

Kurbel: wenn man etwas sucht, findet man lange Kurbeln mit 3-4 Löchern fürs Pedal. Nicht sonderlich stufenlos, aber eine Kurbel die leicht sein kann, mitwächst und keine Schrauben im Weg hat.


----------



## Floh (29. Juli 2013)

Man braucht auf jeden Fall semi-integriert. Die obere Lagerschale ist dann eben IS (Internal Seating) und die untere EC (External Cup), das ganze gefolgt vom Durchmesser in mm.
Ist ganz gut verständlich auf der Seite von Reset: www.reset-racing.de
Bei Reset und Cane Creek und auch bei Hope kann man sich die Steuersätze selbst zusammenstellen. Das wird dann interessant wenn man in ein Standard-Steuerrohr eine Tapered-Gabel einbauen will (so wie ich)...

 @trolliver: Im Gabel-Thread habe ich ein paar Links zu aliexpress gepostet, es gibt auch Lieferanten die die Gabel haben.


----------



## johnparka (29. Juli 2013)

Derzeit gibts nen Bashguard von Race Face recht günstig.






http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ttschutz-34-36Zähne-Standard-5-Arm-110mm.html

Sollte an die üblichen (Kinder-)Kurbeln mit 5-Arm-Aufnahme (110mm) passen.


----------



## Floh (29. Juli 2013)

23 Euro ist natürlich nicht schlecht, finde ich aber trotzdem ganz schön teuer.
Was ich noch nicht so ganz kapiert habe: Sind die Bashguards dann komplett flach von hinten? Ist genug Platz zwischen Bash und Kettenblatt damit die Kette ohne schleifen läuft wenn dort keine Distanzscheiben sind?
Ich sehe zwar an meinem KB dass dort wo die Zähne laufen das KB abgedreht ist, aber die Kette müsste doch trotzdem noch breiter bauen?

ähm, oder wird das KB dann von "hinten" an die Kurbel geschraubt?

Wenn ich ein KB und zwei Bashguards à 3-4mm verbauen will brauche ich wahrsch. auch ziemlich lange Kettenblatt-Schrauben oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnparka (29. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> ähm, oder wird das KB dann von "hinten" an die Kurbel geschraubt?
> 
> Wenn ich ein KB und zwei Bashguards à 3-4mm verbauen will brauche ich wahrsch. auch ziemlich lange Kettenblatt-Schrauben oder?



Genau, zwischen BB und Bash ist die 5-Armaufnahme der Kurbel


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Integriert bedeutet ja Lagersitz direkt im Rahmen. Setzt sehr präzise Fertigung voraus und kann gerne später Probleme machen, weil die Lagerschale eben nicht einfach austauschbar ist. Am Kinderrad also eher nicht.



Das mit dem neumodernen Semi-integrierten Steuersatz am Poison Kinderrad nervt mich auch ganz arg, was hat denn das für einen Vorteil?
(außer, dass mal wieder die alten Steuersätze nicht mehr passen, war ja schon der Mist beim Wechsel von Gabelgewinde auf Ahead-System)

Hätte da so schön nen Chris King Steuersatz hinmachen wollen wie an unseren anderen Rädern, jetzt muss der blöde Rahmen semi-integriert sein, grummel (Problem wg. Steuersatz-Erhältlichkeit hab ich keine, weil ich hab ja gleich den von Poison angebotenen Tange Steuersatz mitdazugenommen - aber nen schwarzen Steuersatz werd ich dauerhaft eh nur über meine Leiche montieren!)


----------



## trolliver (30. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> ... aber nen schwarzen Steuersatz werd ich dauerhaft eh nur über meine Leiche montieren!


Beschrei das bloß nicht... so'n Winzling nimmt dich am Ende noch wörtlich!

Meiner wird übrigens golden.


----------



## Floh (30. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt, bei Hope kannst Du Pick an Mix machen und Dir eine passende Ober- und Unterschale nach SHIS zusammensuchen.

Farbig geht das bei Reset, aber 75 Euro für die Oberschale und nochmal 50 Euro für die Unterschale sprengt jedes Budget. Das sind Kosten die ich für ein Kinderrad nicht akzeptieren kann.

SHIS zum Nachlesen: http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/images_steuersaetze/Standardized_Headset_Identification_System.pdf


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> was hat denn das für einen Vorteil?


Was ist der Vorteil von BB90, DirectMount, 12fach, wasweißichwas? Die Diversifizierung nimmt Überhand, nix is mehr kompatibel, ständig braucht man Adapter und muss gegen viel Geld updaten. Wenn es einen Vorteil gibt, dann oft nur den der preiswerteren Fertigung und schnelleren Erstmontage. Du hast nen preiswerten Rahmen geschossen, nun musste die vorgegebenen Standards irgendwie bedienen. Wirst ja auch nicht versuchen, eine 27,8mm Stütze reinzustecken, weil die noch rumliegt. 

Kurz: im Prinzip bin ich bei Dir, aber semi integriert ist jetzt nicht soo ungewöhnlich und Chris King am Kinderrad halte ich für dekadent


----------



## Floh (30. Juli 2013)

Vieles ist auch ein Glaubenskrieg. Ich kann die Argumente beider Seiten nachvollziehen. 
Die klassische Variante bietet Vorteile, wie z.B. man hat mehr Möglichkeiten vor allem unten ein größeres Lager zu verbauen, und der Rahmen muss nicht besonders genau bearbeitet sein.
Die integrierte Variante spart Bauhöhe, sprich bei gegebener Einbauhöhe der Gabel kann die Front niedriger sein. Ist vor allem für größere Raddurchmesser und Federwege kombiniert mit kleinen Rahmengrößen interessant.
Für die OEMs ist integriert günstiger zu fertigen als die klassische Schale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (30. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> aber nen schwarzen Steuersatz werd ich dauerhaft eh nur über meine Leiche montieren!)



Bunte Steuersätze






Ich verstehe das Problem nicht, SI-Steuersätze sind doch ziemlich weit verbreitet.


----------



## Floh (30. Juli 2013)

Hast Recht. War für mich keine Option weil ich unten ein Lager für 1.5 (Tapered) brauche. Deswegen oben Tange, unten Hope...


----------



## Diman (30. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Hast Recht. War für mich keine Option weil ich unten ein Lager für 1.5 (Tapered) brauche.


Fürs Kinderrad?  Sonst klar Reset oder Hope mix irgendwas.


----------



## Floh (30. Juli 2013)

Ja das liegt an der Carbon Gabel (nicht lachen, kostet am wenigsten und wiegt am wenigsten).
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ZGL-...-carbon-fiber-bike-front-fork/1094236014.html


----------



## Diman (30. Juli 2013)

Die Sachen gibt es!


----------



## johnparka (30. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ja das liegt an der Carbon Gabel (nicht lachen, kostet am wenigsten und wiegt am wenigsten).
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ZGL-...-carbon-fiber-bike-front-fork/1094236014.html




Bin ich mal gespannt, was da aus dem fernen Osten kommt


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juli 2013)

*2* transactions in last 6 months.

Beide Käufer kommen aus D und haben am 25.7. bestellt. Wer das wohl war... 

Bild passt nicht recht zu tapered oder?


----------



## Floh (30. Juli 2013)

Ja kann sein dass es dann kein Tapered mehr ist. Hatte erst eine andere Gabel bestellt aber die war nicht lieferbar. Ich bin aber auf alles vorbereitet!


----------



## trolliver (30. Juli 2013)

Wie schon ein paar Seiten zurück geschrieben: der AEST-Pole in der Bucht bietet auch tapered-Steuersätze an, kosten um die 20 Euro. Der ganze KCNC- oder SLX-Kram, den man in allen möglichen Farbkombinationen und Teilen sehen kann, scheint der gleiche Kram zu sein wie AEST, nur umgelabelt.

Aber du brauchst ja keine tapered mehr...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Was ist der Vorteil von BB90, DirectMount, 12fach, wasweiÃichwas? Die Diversifizierung nimmt Ãberhand, nix is mehr kompatibel, stÃ¤ndig braucht man Adapter und muss gegen viel Geld updaten. Wenn es einen Vorteil gibt, dann oft nur den der preiswerteren Fertigung und schnelleren Erstmontage.


Ich seh schon, ich bin nicht der einzige, den das von Zeit zu Zeit nervt mit den vielen mÃ¶glicherweise nicht immer sinnvollen Innovationen um jeden Preis.
Aber kann sich als Endverbraucher kaum dagegen wehren (zumindest wenn in einer Sache halt keine gscheiten Gebrauchtteile fÃ¼r bezahlbares Geld verfÃ¼gbar sind wie beim Kinderrahmen hier).



trifi70 schrieb:


> Kurz: im Prinzip bin ich bei Dir, aber semi integriert ist jetzt nicht soo ungewÃ¶hnlich und Chris King am Kinderrad halte ich fÃ¼r dekadent



Wieso, soÂ´n Chris King Steuersatz passt doch ganz elegant zum Race Face Vorbau - ach halt, der blaue Race Face Vorbau kommt ja anÂ´s 16"-Cube und net anÂ´s 20"-Poison/Chaka... 

Und da ich ab und zu auch mal vernÃ¼nftig bin, hab ich eben KEINEN gebr. Chris King Steuersatz fÃ¼r knappe 100â¬ (siehe Bikemarkt) gekauft, sondern so nen AEST fÃ¼r 18â¬. Wenn der was Gscheits ist, dann kommt auch anÂ´s 20" Poison/Chaka der semi-integrierte AEST-Steuersatz.


@ Floh: Danke fÃ¼r die "semi-integriert"-BegrÃ¼ndung. Interessant zu wissen (auch wennÂ´s mich persÃ¶nlich nicht so ganz Ã¼berzeugen tÃ¤te).

@ Diman: KCNC oder der "billige Bruder davon AEST", in die Richtung wirdÂ´s wohl gehen, zumindest farblich ja groÃe Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> *2* transactions in last 6 months.
> 
> Beide Käufer kommen aus D und haben am 25.7. bestellt. Wer das wohl war...



 Wo steht denn das?


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juli 2013)

Unter dem ali-Link Unterpunkt "Transaction History & Feedback" relativ weit unten. Strg-F aktiviert bei den meisten Brausern die Textsuche bzw. positioniert den Körser direkt im Suchfeld.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Unter dem ali-Link Unterpunkt "Transaction History & Feedback" relativ weit unten. Strg-F aktiviert bei den meisten Brausern die Textsuche bzw. positioniert den Körser direkt im Suchfeld.



Gefunden, aber erst per Textsuche, steht nämlich unter "History" und relativ weit oben. 

Aber schon interessant. Was ist denn das für n Laden, der in 6 Monaten nur 2x 1 Gabel an nen deutschen Kinderbike-Vater verkauft!?
Die Ebay-Powerseller schmeißen jeden Monat tonnenweise Zeugs auf den Markt, wenn die Ebay-Systemangaben stimmen...


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juli 2013)

[ ] die Gabel is neu auf dem Markt
[ ] das System zeigt falsch an (und ältere Käufe fallen unter den Tisch)
[ ] die Leute sind zu faul oder haben Angst, aus Asien direkt zu importieren
[ ] niemand außer uns hier sucht eine Gabel in 20" aus Carbon...
[ ] ...

Such Dir was aus.


----------



## Diman (30. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> [ ] niemand außer uns hier sucht eine Gabel in 20" aus Carbon...



Bingo!


----------



## Y_G (30. Juli 2013)

ich brauche eine in 24"


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> [ ] die Gabel is neu auf dem Markt
> [ ] das System zeigt falsch an (und ältere Käufe fallen unter den Tisch)
> [ ] die Leute sind zu faul oder haben Angst, aus Asien direkt zu importieren
> [ ] niemand außer uns hier sucht eine Gabel in 20" aus Carbon...
> ...



Okay, ich such mir ne Lösung aus: Frau ist schuld.
Ach ne, das geht ja anders: ICH bin schuld...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Hast Recht. War für mich keine Option weil ich unten ein Lager für 1.5 (Tapered) brauche. Deswegen oben Tange, unten Hope...



Falls Ali dir doch irgendwann nochmal ne tapered Gabel fürs Poison Kiddiesbike liefern sollte:
Grade ist mir auf Ebay dieser Steuersatz hier übern Weg gelaufen, wär der net was für dich!?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yuniper-Tape..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item4173cf8541


----------



## trolliver (30. Juli 2013)

Und falls es doch 56mm am unteren Steuerrohr sein sollten: hier.

Der Typ ist umgänglich, habe ein paar Dinge bei ihm bestellt, sind noch im Zulauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Und falls es doch 56mm am unteren Steuerrohr sein sollten: hier.
> 
> Der Typ ist umgänglich, habe ein paar Dinge bei ihm bestellt, sind noch im Zulauf.



Was heißt "umgänglich"? Kriegst du Prozente? Dann bestell ich den nächsten Satz von den coolen ultraleichten Pedalen (diesmal steht rot an) über dich...


----------



## Floh (30. Juli 2013)

Den notwendigen unteren Teil für Tapered habe ich schon. Falls die Gabel normal ist bin ich auch versorgt.
OT aber: DirectMount für den Umwerfer ist das geilste überhaupt ausser man ist scharf darauf einen Umwerfer in der richtigen Höhe, im richtigen Winkel etc. Zu montieren und dann bei einem Carbonrahmen darauf zu hoffen dass er auch da bleibt. Die Hollowtech Lager sind um Längen einfacher zu montieren als die alten Patronenlager und es war auch mal an der Zeit sich von Standards zu verabschieden die noch aus der Rennrad-Zeit stammen (BB30). Und das gilt ganz besonders für den Schnellspanner den der olle Campagnolo sich vor 80 Jahren ausgedacht hat um Felgen von Rennrädern zu spannen. Ich liebe x12 und 20 mm Steckachsen. So und jetzt könnt ihr mich ordentlich haten ))


----------



## trolliver (31. Juli 2013)

Alles Kram, mit dem ich mich nicht auskenne. Mein Jekyll nach der Modellpflege hat Kurbeln, die außen an der Lagerwelle aufgespannt sind, keine Ahnung, was das für ein System ist, habe ich noch nicht auseinander gehabt. Aber was ist an Patronenlagern schwer zu montieren?

Steckachsen sind für mich noch Böhmische Dörfer.

  @Banglabagh75: umgänglich heißt, er antwortet auf Mails, fragt wegen Farbe zurück und meldet den Status zurück, alles in einfachem, gut verständlichen Englisch. Wenn man bei ihm sucht, findet man viele Artikel in anderen Währungen, die durch den Wechselkurs bei uns günstiger sind. Wenn dann noch "Preis vorschlagen" möglich ist, kann man schon ein paar Euro sparen. Ich habe die Bremsen für 48 Euro pro Satz gekauft. Sollen schwer zu montieren bzw. einzustellen sein, was man so liest, aber dann sollen sie gut zupacken. Und das Gewicht...

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (31. Juli 2013)

Ach so: Floh, die Gabel, die wir jetzt bekommen, ist nicht tapered.


----------



## ALMU (31. Juli 2013)

Die Bremsen sind doch die gleichen wie meine und schwer ist da nix. Die haben drei unterschiedliche Hebel im Angebot und das ist mal richtig klasse.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (31. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> @_Banglabagh75_: umgänglich heißt, er antwortet auf Mails, fragt wegen Farbe zurück



Ah, dann hatter also aus meiner Reklamation gelernt (und ich auch): Wollte nämlich die Pedale zurückgeben, weil die Pins nicht so schön rot waren wie auf dem Ebay-Bildl, sondern schnöde silbern. Da hat er mich aufgeklärt, dass in seinen Anzeigetexten ganz am Ende steht "bitte bei Bestellung Farbe angeben, sonst werden silberne Pins geliefert". Na toll, hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Aber nächstes Mal gebe ich sowas von ZWEI Sätze rote Pins an, das ist sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (31. Juli 2013)

Das steht aber in vielen seiner Ebay-Anzeigen, es sei denn, er hat für die Farben schon so ein Auswahlmenü.

  @ALMU: bevor ich lange suche: hast du auch die AEST-Bremsen? Ich werd's ja sehen, irgendwo hier im Forum (nicht im Kinderradforum) meinte einer, sie seien schwierig einzustellen, nichts für Leute, die nicht gern schrauben. Aber das trifft auf mich eh nicht zu...  Hebel habe ich andere genommen, auch so ein AEST-Derivat, aber günstiger.


----------



## ALMU (31. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die KCNC dran aber vorher hatte ich die AEST für jemanden bestellt. Die Bremsen sind 100% gleich nur die Hebel hatten ein anderes Design und keine Griffweiteneinstellung. Das hat sich aber inzwischen geändert. Das einstellen hat pro Bremse keine zwei Minuten gedauert da inzwischen alle Modelle eine einstellbare Vorspannfeder haben.


----------



## Floh (1. August 2013)

Nochmal ein paar gewogene Teile:

Bontrager Race XX Lite 18 Gramm






Odyssey Junior 182 Gramm




Der Sattel ist wirklich recht klein. Aber da ich die meisten Sättel für Kinder als viel zu groß empfunden habe, wird das schon klar gehen.

Dorcus Mini 202 Gramm




Die sind wirklich MINI!! Also als Erwachsener möchtest Du darauf nicht herumstehen. Aber für Kinder perfekt.


----------



## Pan Tau (1. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Dorcus Mini 202 Gramm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man an diesen Pedalen Reflektoren montieren?


----------



## Floh (1. August 2013)

Da sind schon welche dran. Und die hab ich mitgewogen.


----------



## Diman (1. August 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Kann man an diesen Pedalen Reflektoren montieren?



Ich habe unsere Pedale zwar nicht o.g.  mit der Folie beklebt. Leicht und die reflektieren auch besser.


----------



## trolliver (1. August 2013)

@Floh: Unsere Räder werden in einigen Dingen recht ähnlich, erst die Gabel, jetzt sehe ich die Griffe sowie die Pedalen.... Allerdings werden sie sich farblich unterscheiden. Rahmen rot, Pedalen auch, mit der Gabel weiß ich noch nicht, ich denke, ich lackiere sie um.

Oliver


----------



## ALMU (1. August 2013)

Mach die Gabel schwarz!!!
Rot Schwarz waren unsere letzten drei Autos und die sahen alle geil aus in der Kombi.


----------



## trolliver (1. August 2013)

Schwarz war meine erste Überlegung. Nun hat der Sattel blaue (schönes Blau) Flächen, da überlege, die Farbe an der Gabel zu wiederholen.


----------



## ALMU (1. August 2013)

Ich habe mal Blau und Rot auf großen Flächen kombiniert und es sah richtig sch.... aus.
Niemals die RGB Grundfarben rot, grün und blau direkt in Verbindung bringen und wenn dann mindestens mit einer Tertiärfarbe trennen. (Habe ich mal bei Chip Foose gelernt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (2. August 2013)

Also: da wären immer schwarz oder rot oder gold oder silber dazwischen. Rot täfe nicht auf blau. Aber das Ding ist eh noch nicht gegessen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. August 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Blau und Rot auf großen Flächen kombiniert und es sah richtig sch.... aus.



Union-Jack halt! 


@ Trolliver: Blauer Kindersattel? Und leicht auch noch? Zeig her! (oder hab ich was übersehen)


----------



## ALMU (2. August 2013)

Silber würde es deutlich zeichnen, gold könnte unter gehen da mit blau sehr starker Kontrast und in rot geht es unter. Silber ist hier neutraler.


----------



## trolliver (2. August 2013)

Es ist der gleiche Sattel wie Floh und andere ihn haben: Odyssey Junior. Nur schwarz mit einer Art ultramarinblau (wenn mich meine Tuschkastenerinnerung nicht täuscht...) auf beiden Seiten hinten sowie an der Sattelspitze. Wie gesagt: nur Applikationen.


----------



## ALMU (2. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Union-Jack halt!




Woher weißt du das es auf einen Mini war? Respekt


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Es ist der gleiche Sattel wie Floh und andere ihn haben: Odyssey Junior. Nur schwarz mit einer Art ultramarinblau (wenn mich meine Tuschkastenerinnerung nicht täuscht...) auf beiden Seiten hinten sowie an der Sattelspitze. Wie gesagt: nur Applikationen.



Okay. Schade, hatte kurz die Hoffnung gehabt, nen leichteren Sattel für unser 16"-Cube-Projekt gefunden zu haben, aber schwarz mit ultramarinblau passt dafür leider überhaupt nicht (genauso wenig wie die ultramarinblauen AEST-Pedale, die wir hier liegen haben, aber die kann ich immerhin fürs Klein Attitude verwenden, nur leider nicht Haken-fähig, blöd).

Aber vielleicht passt der wirklich sehr leichte Odyssey-Kindersattel farblich später beim 20"-Poison/Chaka-Projekt, da ist die endgültige Farbkombi noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## trolliver (2. August 2013)

Bei der Gabel wäre es gold (Steuersatz). Danke, ich werde, wenn alles da ist, alles zusammenbauen und die Gabel reinhalten und versuchen, mir ein Bild zu machen (Photoshop). Ja, kann ich mir vorstellen, daß viel rot, bißchen gold und dann viel blau nicht gut hinkommt.


----------



## trolliver (2. August 2013)

Trennt beim Union Jack nicht weiß die beiden Farben?


----------



## ALMU (2. August 2013)

Ja tut es, ich hatte bei eine Rennkiste mit Folie etwas Farbe auf das Rot bringen wollen. Boah wir waren mit der Kiste ne Lachnummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. August 2013)

Also zum Thema Aufeinandertreffen blau-rot:

Wir halten uns beim 16"-Cube ja streng an das teamline-Farbschema weiß-rot-blau. Weiß ist der Rahmen schon genug, aber die blauen und roten Stellen des Rahmens setzen wir konsequent bei JEDEM (ich glaube schon) ersetzten Teil fort, blau-rot-blau-rot, immer schön im Wechsel (schon allein deshalb, weil blaue auf blaue und rote auf rote eloxierte Teile nix wird wg. dem versch. Eloxaltönen).

Der Anfang sieht schon mal super aus (Sattelstütze und Schnellspanner, bin gespannt, ob´s vorne (Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremshebel, Griffe, wie gesagt, alles konsequent im blau-rot-Wechsel) immer noch so super aussieht oder zu aufdringlich wird...


----------



## ALMU (2. August 2013)

Deine Grundfarbe ist dann aber wie bei mir weiß und nicht rot oder blau


----------



## BOOZE (2. August 2013)

Schiebe grade etwas Frust, der mitbestellte Steuersatz von VP hat sich als Bleiklumpen herausgestellt! 
Immer wieder schön wenn man verarscht wird, weil der findige Händler sich bezüglich weiterer Informationen zu solchen Teilen zurückhält.
Ist ja klar, würde in der Verkaufs Bezeichnung stehen, dass der gefühlte 300gr. wiegt und aus Stahl gefertigt ist, würde den wohl auch keiner kaufen. 

Meine Bestellung bei dem Franzosenhändler verläuft grade etwas schwierig, UPS wollte von mir 164 Nachnahme für bereits bezahlte Ware, die 60 Warenwert betragen hatte? 
Da läuft irgendwas schief, mal schauen was daraus wird?


----------



## Floh (2. August 2013)

Welche Farbe die Gabel hat weiß ich ja noch nicht. Wäre sie weiß-blau hätte ich nichts dagegen.
Das Fahrrad wird wohl Audi RS4 Nogaroblau werden mit weißen SantaCruz-Decals 
Leider ist meine Ausfragerei bezüglich "was ist Deine Lieblingsfarbe" bis jetzt nur auf Antworten wie "grün.... nein blau... weiß!" gestoßen


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Schiebe grade etwas Frust, der mitbestellte Steuersatz von VP hat sich als Bleiklumpen herausgestellt!
> Immer wieder schön wenn man verarscht wird, weil der findige Händler sich bezüglich weiterer Informationen zu solchen Teilen zurückhält.
> Ist ja klar, würde in der Verkaufs Bezeichnung stehen, dass der gefühlte 300gr. wiegt und aus Stahl gefertigt ist, würde den wohl auch keiner kaufen.



Hast auch nen Steuersatz bei Poison zum Rahmen mitdazubestellt?

Wieso "Bleiklumpen"? Unser Tange Steuersatz von Poison (mitm Rahmen dabei für 20 Aufpreis) wiegt exakt 115 g mit allem Drum und Dran (außer Kralle).
Für den Preis ist das doch okay!?

PS: Verbauen werden wir den trotzdem net, da kommt ein farbiger hin - wenn wir uns endlich mal mit der Farbe des Rahmens einig sind (aktuell geht´s von Grün zu Orange).


----------



## BOOZE (3. August 2013)

So hatte jetzt die Faxen dicke, ein Stahlsteuersatz kommt mir nicht ans Rad.
So hatte ich jetzt zwei Steuersätze, die ich nicht gebrauchen konnte, also mal fix das Hirn eigeschaltet und die Drehbank angeschmissen und Lagerschalen gedreht.
Sprich aus Zwei Steuersätzen einen brauchbaren gemacht 

Und so schaut es aus 

Wer braucht da Tune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (4. August 2013)

Respekt! Ich finde es immer ebenso erstaunlich wie unglaublich, wie selbstverständlich manche hier mit der Drehbank umgehen. Ich drechsle, aber das kann man nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Floh (5. August 2013)

Habe mal in China angefragt wegen Carbon-Bashguard.
Für das gezeigte Design (3mm dick, 152 mm außen (34-36 Zähne), Lochkreis 5x110 mm, Gewicht ca. 40 Gramm) wollen sie mit Versand, MWSt. und Zoll knapp 25 Euro haben pro Stück. Das ist nicht uninteressant, weil man Mühe hat das Rohmaterial für zwei Ringe für 30 Euro zu kriegen, und die Bearbeitung einiges an Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.
Problem: Mindestbestellmenge: 50 Stück...


----------



## BOOZE (5. August 2013)

Warum muss es eigentlich Carbon sein?
Wie wäre es mit Lexan?
Ich glaube der Herr @ Master | Torben hier im Forum fräst auch welche aus Carbon, frag doch  mal bei ihm nach.


----------



## Floh (5. August 2013)

Es geht mir nicht um Carbon und auch nicht ums Fräsen, das kann ich selbst. Carbon deshalb weil man es als Plattenmaterial eigentlich überall bekommt und weil es auch bei relativ geringer Dicke schon sehr steif ist. Die Lexan-Bashguards auf dem Markt sind alle ziemlich fett und verrippt und das müssen sie wohl auch sein.
Lexan ist einfach nur Polycarbonat. Das könnte ich auch so bekommen. Ist aber nicht so mein Favorit. Ich würde mich auch mit GfK zufrieden geben, aber Fakt ist dass das preislich keinen Unterschied macht.
Genauso gut kann man auch über ABS oder andere Kunststoffe nachdenken.

Zur Geschichte:
Ich hatte bei Aliexpress einen gesehen der Platten angeboten hat und hat im Text eben geschrieben dass er auf Anfrage auch CNC-gefräste Teile macht. Das ist das Ergebnis meiner Anfrage. Nicht meine Kragenweite. Ich bekomme für 27 Euro eine Platte aus der ich zwei Stück schneiden kann und habe noch ein paar Streifen über für den restlichen Kettenschutz.


----------



## BOOZE (5. August 2013)

Carbon ist zwar recht steif, aber für ein Bashguard ungeeignet das es bei Feindkontakt splittert,
Deswegen halt Lexan oder Plexi weil es Schlagfest ist.
Die Funktion soll ja nur sein um Hosenbeine oder sonstiges vor Verletzungen zu schützen.
Das muss ja nicht so extrem ausgeführt sein, wie für die DH Fraktion.


----------



## ALMU (5. August 2013)

Ich habe Carbon genommen mit 1,9mm. Zwei Bashguards haben somit 22,-Euro gekostet und bringen 54g auf die Waage.
Da ich den eher als Kettenführer sehe und mir nur wenig sorgen um "den Feindkontakt" mache finde ich diese Version mehr als ausreichend. Die Hosenbeine werden damit aber auch nicht vor Verschmutzung geschützt.
Die Bearbeitung ist sehr einfach obwohl ich vorher bedenken hatte und versiegelt wird das ganze mit Klebstoff aus dem Modellbaubereich.


----------



## Floh (5. August 2013)

@ALMU: Sehe ich genauso. Aus einer Roh-Carbon Platte 370x170 mm kriege ich noch zwei Streifen raus aus denen man dann noch einen richtigen Kettenschutz basteln kann:


----------



## BOOZE (9. August 2013)

So kleiner Zwischenstand, langsam trudeln die Teile ein, habe gestern Farbe für das Ethanol gekauft  und mir noch schnell ein 24er Rahmen gesichert.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es den Rahmen nächste Woche zu lackieren. 

20" und 24" Rahmen sind wieder verfügbar


----------



## Diman (9. August 2013)

Die gehen wie warme Semmeln weg.  Zum Glück habe ich damals  bei CRC ein paar Kona Rahmen gesichert.


----------



## BOOZE (13. August 2013)

Es geht jetzt mit dem 24"er nahtlos weiter. 





Irgendwie haben sich auf die Schnelle sogar 24" Teile eingefunden. 

Das mit der Gabel und Rädern ist der 24" Ethanol
der fast nakische Rahmen ist das 20" Ethanol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. August 2013)

Bin gespannt, wann der erste 20"-Ethanol-Rahmen ein fertiges Radl ist.


----------



## Floh (14. August 2013)

Ich warte auf Gabel und Laufräder...
Dann baue ich einmal zur Probe auf, anschliessend geht der Rahmen zum Pulvern.


----------



## 68-er (14. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


>



so ähnlich sieht das in meiner garage gerade auch aus


----------



## Banglabagh75 (14. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich warte auf Gabel und Laufräder...
> Dann baue ich einmal zur Probe auf, anschliessend geht der Rahmen zum Pulvern.



 Super, ich freu mich drauf!

PS: Vor allem interessieren mich - mit Blick auf evtl. eine Gebla Custom-Made-Gabel - eure Versuche der versch. Gabelmaße. Da ja bestimmt kaum jemand das Radl tatsächlich mit ner Federgabel ausstatten will (wofür es gebaut ist), müsste man wohl entweder eine ziemlich lange Starrgabel nehmen oder man wird wohl - bei Verwendung einer normallangen Starrgabel - eine veränderte Geometrie erhalten (wendiger mit steileren Winkeln?)?


----------



## Taurus1 (15. August 2013)

Kaniabikes.eu hatten zumindest mal Zeitweise ihre Starrgabeln auch einzeln verkauft (mit Federgabel-Einbaumass). Vielleicht lohnt es sich, dort mal nachzufragen.


----------



## Floh (15. August 2013)

Heute klingelt der UPS-Mann nochmal und bringt eine Carbongabel aus China. Ich stecke die dann mal roh in den Rahmen und mache ein Foto. Die Chinagabel ist von der Einbauhöhe vergleichbar mit einer Federgabel. Eine etwas geringere Einbauhöhe sehe ich nicht als so kritisch an wie eine zu große. Schlimmstenfalls habe ich einen etwas steileren Lenkwinkel, einen etwas steileren Sitzwinkel, etwas weniger Nachlauf.... aber eben auch ein niedrigeres Tretlager 

Siehst ja auch an Boozes Foto, dass die meisten Starrgabeln mittlerweile als "Federgabel-Ersatz" so hoch bauen obwohl sie es streng genommen nicht müssten. Obwohl ich auch glaube die Gabel auf dem Foto ist eine 26er oder?
Früher hatten die auf Starrgabel ausgelegten Rahmen halt keine abfallenden Oberrohre und längere Steuerrohre, dadurch kam am Ende eine ziemlich ähnliche Geo heraus.


----------



## trifi70 (15. August 2013)

Eine zu kurze Gabel macht das Rad nervöser, zumal mit typischerweise anfangs noch eher kurzem Vorbau. Das Kind sollte das Radfahren also sicher beherrschen. Tretlagerhöhe ist ein wichtiger Punkt, zu hoch sollte es halt auch nicht kommen. Sitzrohrwinkel wär mir egal, da lässt sich mit Wahl der Stütze viel korrigieren.


----------



## Floh (16. August 2013)

So, gestern kam die Gabel. Mein momentanes Fazit: So war das zu erwarten. Mit einem fast 50 cm (!) langen Carbon-Schaft wiegt sie 570 Gramm. Vielleicht kommt sie auf 500 Gramm wenn sie gekürzt ist. Also nix 400 Gramm oder vielleicht ist das ohne Schaft und ohne Sockel 
Der Lack ist so lala, meine hat einen Abplatzer der mehr oder weniger schön repariert wurde. Das schreit nach Ablacken oder neu lackieren (kann man Carbongabeln pulvern??)
Im Rahmen sieht sie finde ich recht stimmig aus und dürfte auch genug Einbaubreite für einen 2.0 Reifen bieten. Das messe ich aber nochmal in Ruhe nach.
Hätte ich jetzt einen LRS könnte es los gehen...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (16. August 2013)

Kürzen wird bestimmt einiges an Gewicht einsparen.

Die Optik ist natürlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, immerhin nicht ganz so schlimm, wie ich es erwartet hätte. Von vorn drängt sich die Monocoque-Optik stark auf (wer´s mag), aber seitlich geht´s und außerdem passt immerhin der fette Außendurchmesser fast nahtlos mit dem Steuerrohr-Außendurchmesser zusammen - krass, die Gabel ist ja noch fetter als der Rahmen!

Von der Bauhöhe her sieht´s ja ganz okay aus, rein von den Fotos her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (16. August 2013)

Denke ich auch. Vorderachse, Hinterachse und Tretlager sind jetzt ungefähr auf einer Höhe. Ich hab extra beim lose Reinstecken etwas Platz gelassen für die untere Lagerschale, das dürfte dann für einen einigermaßen sinnvollen Übergang sorgen.
Mit Sattel fast ganz rein müsste Junior auch schon draufpassen! Leider kann ich es nicht ausprobieren. Er weiß ja nix von der ganzen Aktion.


----------



## michfisch (16. August 2013)

Hi,
Carbon Pulvern geht nicht, lass sie doch nackt, oder mit Klarlack, sparste noch mal Gewicht! Außerdem sieht Carbon Natur viel schöner aus.
Gruss M



Floh schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. Vorderachse, Hinterachse und Tretlager sind jetzt ungefähr auf einer Höhe. Ich hab extra beim lose Reinstecken etwas Platz gelassen für die untere Lagerschale, das dürfte dann für einen einigermaßen sinnvollen Übergang sorgen.
> Mit Sattel fast ganz rein müsste Junior auch schon draufpassen! Leider kann ich es nicht ausprobieren. Er weiß ja nix von der ganzen Aktion.


----------



## Floh (16. August 2013)

Carbon natur wäre ja schön, hab nur Bedenken dass das da unter dem Lack nicht gerade "Sichtcarbon" ist.


----------



## michfisch (16. August 2013)

So, hier mal mein halb zusammengestecktes 20" Ethanol, dass meine Tochter bekommt. Rahmen bleibt roh mit lila Sternchen (sie möchte es so). Gabel wird noch schwarz oder lila, ebenso Sattel und Sattelstütze.
Gibt noch etwas zu tun.
Gruss M


----------



## Deleted234438 (16. August 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein halb zusammengestecktes 20" Ethanol, dass meine Tochter bekommt. Rahmen bleibt roh mit lila Sternchen (sie möchte es so). Gabel wird noch schwarz oder lila, ebenso Sattel und Sattelstütze.
> Gibt noch etwas zu tun.
> Gruss M



Wie lang sind die Kurbeln?


----------



## michfisch (16. August 2013)

140mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (19. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Die Optik ist natürlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, immerhin nicht ganz so schlimm, wie ich es erwartet hätte.



Sorry aber geht gar nicht, leicht hin oder her, sieht aber wie ein Fremdkörper aus. 
Man müsste jetzt versuchen die Farblich anzupassen, dann wird sie nicht mehr so wuchtig wirken.


----------



## Floh (20. August 2013)

Keine Angst, ich marschiere mit Gabel und Rahmen zum Lackierer... Allerdings habe ich überlegt ob man nicht einfach das blau von der Gabel als Farbe für den Hauptrahmen wählt und die Gabel so lässt.
Es wird ganz anders aussehen wenn der Rahmen lackiert ist, die Räder mit dabei sind etc.
Mal was Anderes: Ich habe mir zur Probe mal Ringe aus PP drehen lassen in 5mm Dicke für die Kettenführung:





Der äußere Ring ist OK so und kann so bleiben (paar Taschen noch reinfräsen). Den inneren Ring werde ich nochmal 2-3 mm kleiner drehen und vor allem von innen 2 mm freidrehen, denn so passt die Kette nicht dran vorbei. Ist bisserl eng.


----------



## BOOZE (20. August 2013)

Work in progress 
erst grundieren, dann Basislack, morgen wenn ich Lust habe kommt noch der Klarlack drauf.
Lack ist von Lamborghini, Orange metallic


----------



## Diman (20. August 2013)

Das ist ja richtig gut. Da kommt schon mal die Gedanke den Rahmen auch mal lackieren (lassen). Lackieren statt Polieren oder so.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. August 2013)

Sehr schöne Farbe!

Orange eloxiert ist unser vorderster Favorit (mit grellgrün eloxiert)


----------



## Floh (21. August 2013)

Watch out mit orange eloxieren. Schau mal bei den Links die ich etliche Seiten zuvor gepostet habe. Orange kann toll aussehen, aber nicht wenn die Schweißnähte dann dunkel hervortreten.
Ich werde jetzt doch in die vollen gehen und bei Gleiss Rahmenbau pulverbeschichten lassen. Allerdings stecke ich noch im Dilemma dass die Gabel nicht gepulvert werden kann und wie kriege ich dann den gleichen Farbton hin?

Gestern zum wiederholten Male das Ausfragespiel: "Papa, ich möchte so ein Fahrrad wie V***!"
Ich: "Auch in so einem Grün?"
Er: "Ja! Grün ist toll"
V*** ist sein bester Kumpel aus der Nachbarschaft der so ein kawa-grünes BMX Bike fährt.

... zurück auf Anfang 
  @BOOZE: Klarlack und dann nicht nass in nass? Machst Du noch irgendwelche Schriftzüge drauf? Ich hab ein Paar SantaCruz-Decals die möchte ich gerne aufs Unterrohr haben, aber unter Lack/Pulver.


----------



## Strich8 (21. August 2013)

In den Eurobike-Neuheiten steht, dass Puky jetzt 20- und 24-Zoll-Räder mit Alugabel bringt (Link). Die Gabel könnte man dann demnächst vielleicht als Ersatzteil ordern.


----------



## Floh (21. August 2013)

Zitat:
"Mit wenig Gewicht macht Fahrradfahren mehr Spaß"
Zitat Ende.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Erkenntnis, liebe "Blei-Ente GmbH".


----------



## Cyborg (21. August 2013)

Sind das nicht 1" Gabel? Der Gepäckträger ist auch klasse, für >120kg Zuladung. Wenn ich sehe was bei Puky Aluräder wiegen, nutz die Erkenntnis auch wieder nichts.


----------



## trolliver (21. August 2013)

Genau. Kettler warb in den 70er und 80er Jahren auch mit ihren ach so leichten Alurädern. Klotzschwer waren die, genau wie deren erste MTBs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (21. August 2013)

Wieso, Alu = leicht ist doch DER Marketing-Coup der letzten 20 Jahre. Egal ob bei Autos oder Motorrädern oder Fahrrädern. Ob es stimmt interessiert keinen.


----------



## Cyborg (21. August 2013)

Nach dem Motto was ist leichter 1kg Stahl oder 1kg Alu. Eine Hydroforming-Presse ist teur und die custom Konifizierung geht auch richtig ins Geld, da muss wohl die Marketing-Abteilung gute Arbeit leisten.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Zitat:
> "Mit wenig Gewicht macht Fahrradfahren mehr Spaß"
> Zitat Ende.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Erkenntnis, liebe "Blei-Ente GmbH".




 

Ich hab mich auch weggeschmissen vor Lachen!

Zum Orange-Eloxieren: Logo hab ich brav alle deine Links durchgelesen, auch den zum IBC-Forum-MTB in orange eloxiert, wo genau eben diese Verdunklung bei den Schweißnähten passiert ist. Genau, das wollen wir natürlich nicht so haben. Hoffen halt, dass es eher so aussieht wie unser hübsch eloxiertes Principia MacBee, das ist aber auch schon ab Werk so, da haben sie wohl bei den Schweißnähten mitgedacht.


----------



## BOOZE (21. August 2013)

So fertig, mit original Orange Decals. 

Mal sehen ob jemandem was auffällt 









Leider bin ich mit dem Lackergebnis nicht ganz zufrieden, aber hey ist nur ein Kinderrad.


----------



## Hanxs (21. August 2013)

Gefällt mir sehr gut. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## johnparka (21. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> So fertig, mit original Orange Decals.
> 
> Mal sehen ob jemandem was auffällt




Du hast vergessen, das Innenlagergewinde zu lackieren 

Neee was denn????


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. August 2013)

Na er hat diese komischen Knöppel am Unterrohr weggemacht, die eh zu nix nütze sind.
Wir hatten darüber ja schon mal diskutiert gehabt hier im Kinderbike-Unterforum, und der Booze foppte mich eh mal, dass er am Rahmen was wegmacht zur weiteren Erleichterung.


----------



## michfisch (22. August 2013)

Nicht nur am Unterrohr, sondern auch an der oberen Kettenstrebe die Gepäckträgeraufnahmen!


----------



## Diman (22. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Na er hat diese komischen Knöppel am Unterrohr weggemacht, die eh zu nix nütze sind.


 Das sind Bremsleitung und Schaltzug Führung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (22. August 2013)

Hi,
erst mal Rohrahmen mit dem lackierten vergleichen! Nicht Oberrohr sondern Unterrohr, da waren 3 Gewindeaufnahmen für Nabenschaltung.
Gruss M


Diman schrieb:


> Das sind Bremsleitung und Schaltzug Führung.


----------



## Diman (22. August 2013)

Sind das nicht die schwarzen Teile unten?


----------



## Floh (22. August 2013)

Die Gepäckträger-Aufnahmen und diese hässlichen Dinger am Unterrohr mache ich auch weg. Sieht viel besser aus so.


----------



## BOOZE (22. August 2013)

Ja genau, die drei pipel am Unterrohr, sowie den einen an der Kettenstrebe und den Gegenhalter für den Umwerfer habe ich entfernt, sowie die zwei die für den Gepäckträger vorgesehen waren.
Umwerfer kommt da äh nicht dran, also weg mit.


----------



## BOOZE (22. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Das sind Bremsleitung und Schaltzug Führung.



Nein sind sie nicht, die verlaufen unter dem Oberrohr.


----------



## storck-riesen (22. August 2013)

Kannst du vielleicht kurz erklären wie du das weggemacht hast? Am Unterrohr sind ja kleine Gewindeeinsätze drin. Wie hast du die raus bekommen und dann die Löcher zugemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (22. August 2013)

Die sind nicht durchgebohrt, nur aufgesetzt. Ein Dremel und etwas Feingefühl vorausgesetzt kriegt man das sauber weg.


----------



## BOOZE (22. August 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht kurz erklären wie du das weggemacht hast? Am Unterrohr sind ja kleine Gewindeeinsätze drin. Wie hast du die raus bekommen und dann die Löcher zugemacht?



Das ging ganz einfach, ich habe die schlicht mit einer Puksäge abgesägt und mit einer Powerfeile verrundet, das kleine löchelchen, habe ich mit Aluspachtel aufgefüllt.
eigentlich wollte ich kleine Gewindestangen in den Gewinden einkleben und dann absägen, aber da war ich zu faul für.


----------



## Floh (22. August 2013)

Also sind da doch Löcher. Mist...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (22. August 2013)

Gut gemacht!

Kleine Gewindestangen einsetzen und dann absägen?
Titanschrauben, yeah! Nicht dass mir hier jemand Stahlgewinde einsetzt in den schönen Rahmen (unserer kriegt ja auch Titan-Cantisockel für um die 10 das Paar, M10x1.25 ,wiegen die Hälfte).


----------



## Cyborg (22. August 2013)

Warum keine ExtraBolt 8.2  die wiegen die Hälfte von der Hälfte.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (22. August 2013)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Warum keine ExtraBolt 8.2  die wiegen die Hälfte von der Hälfte.




Sagt mir nix, kenne das nicht und weiß net, wo´s das gibt. Kannst du bitte konkretisieren, was das ist und wo´s das gibt (gerne auch per PN, falls es hier in den Thread net reinpasst thematisch)!

Ich hab halt in Ebay "Cantisockel Titan" eingegeben und bin auf die hier gestoßen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261122798347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

M10 x 1.25 hab ich nachgemessen, das müsste passen.


----------



## Taurus1 (22. August 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ExtraBolt+8.2


----------



## Floh (22. August 2013)

Ich lach mich weg ich kannte bisher nur www.gidf.de


----------



## Cyborg (22. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Sagt mir nix, kenne das nicht und weiß net, wo´s das gibt. Kannst du bitte konkretisieren, was das ist und wo´s das gibt


Das sind Alu-Cantisockel  von EXTRALITE. Gewicht 6g.



Taurus1 schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ExtraBolt+8.2


----------



## Taurus1 (22. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Sagt mir nix, kenne das nicht und weiß net, wo´s das gibt.


 
Das war 'ne Steilvorlage, ich konnt' nit anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (22. August 2013)

Kann ich verstehn, hatte letztens schon überlegt, den mal zu bringen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (22. August 2013)

Lustige Software, Danke!
Soll ich euch mal die Auflösung bringen, warum ich manchmal googel-bares trotzdem im Forum frage?
Lösung: Sollte eigentlich ne erzieherische Maßnahme sein, damit der jeweilige Schreiber net nur nen kurzen Begriff in den Raum wirft, sondern zumindest ein paar Details dazu schreibt.
Bin ehrlich gesagt Gegner der heutigen Friss-oder-Stirb-Gesellschaft, wo einem oft nur lieblos ein paar Brocken hingeschmissen werden. Ein bisschen mehr Mühe füreinander wäre oft besser.
Trotzdem natürlich Danke für den Vorschlag mit den Alu-Cantisockeln.

Aber jetzt wird´s erst interessant:
Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert, taugen die was?
Ich verwende ja an allen möglichen Stellen Aluschrauben statt Titanschrauben, aber bei den Cantisockeln dachte ich, man muss doch bei Titan (oder Chromo) bleiben!?


----------



## trolliver (22. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Bin ehrlich gesagt Gegner der heutigen Friss-oder-Stirb-Gesellschaft, wo einem oft nur lieblos ein paar Brocken hingeschmissen werden. Ein bisschen mehr Mühe füreinander wäre oft besser.


Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Und ertappe mich dennoch immer mal dabei, einfach etwas fallen zu lassen. Ob sowas als erzieherische Maßnahme taugt, sei dahingestellt. Hierr war's lustig, das Googledings kannte ich auch noch nicht, fühlte mich gleich noch einmal 50 Jahre älter... 

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (22. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Und ertappe mich dennoch immer mal dabei, einfach etwas fallen zu lassen. Ob sowas als erzieherische Maßnahme taugt, sei dahingestellt. Hierr war's lustig, das Googledings kannte ich auch noch nicht, fühlte mich gleich noch einmal 50 Jahre älter...
> 
> Oliver



Ich fand´s auch lustig. Meine Frage, WAS diese 8.2er Teile sind, hat es natürlich auch beantwortet (über Umwege).
Bin auch net eingeschnappt, sondern wollte eben nur erklären, dass meine Frage nicht unbedingt Googel-Faulheit ist, sondern eben zu mehr Details anregen sollte.
(Das riesige Internet taugt meiner Meinung nach für Detailklärungen bzw. Erfahrungsberichte nur bedingt. Man findet meist nur allgemeine Infos, selten tatsächliche Erfahrungsberichte.)

Weil wie gesagt, mir fehlen trotz Googel nun immer noch die Infos, ob das hier schon mal jemand wirklich ausprobiert hat und ob das getaugt hat (Alu-Cantisockel statt Chromo/Titan-Cantisockel).


----------



## BOOZE (22. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Weil wie gesagt, mir fehlen trotz Googel nun immer noch die Infos, ob das hier schon mal jemand wirklich ausprobiert hat und ob das getaugt hat (Alu-Cantisockel statt Chromo/Titan-Cantisockel).



Du gehörst wohl auch zu den Stiftung Warentest Abonnenten und willst auch wirklich alles vorgekaut bekommen, ja keine eigene Meinung und ja kein Cent zu viel fühl möglich Fehlinvestitionen. 
Irgendwie ist das so gar nicht lustig.
Ich habe auf der Extralite Seite nichts von irgendwelchen Einschränkungen gelesen, die bei Leichtbauteilen so üblich sind, warum auch die meiste Belastung bekommt der Rahmen dabei ab!

Für ein Kinderrad sollten die dicke reichen.

Ich sehe von meiner Seite, kein Handlungsbedarf die Teile zu tauschen.
Ich könnte mir natürlich auch welche selber drehen, Ti-6Al und 7075 liegen bereit.


----------



## trolliver (22. August 2013)

Bei den AEST-Brremsen sind die Sockel dabei. Sind, soweit ich das erkennen kann, aus Alu. Die werde ich verbauen und später auf Anfrage berichten.


----------



## trifi70 (22. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich ne erzieherische Maßnahme sein, damit der jeweilige Schreiber net nur nen kurzen Begriff in den Raum wirft, sondern zumindest ein paar Details dazu schreibt.


Sorry, das läuft meist ins Leere. Zu recht wie ich finde. Sachen wo z.B. oben im Thread erwähnt sind, kann man gerne mal selbst überfliegen, das muss nicht jeden Tag wiederholt werden. Wenige Stichworte helfen doch allermeist schon, sich die notwendigen Infos in kurzer Zeit selbst anzulesen. Oft fehlt doch (wie hier mit den Sockeln) nur der Tipp. Bevor ich hier was frage, werf ich Suche oder google an. Stell Dir ma vor, JEDER stellt ALLE Fragen die er so hat in einem Forum


----------



## Cyborg (22. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Lösung: Sollte eigentlich ne erzieherische Maßnahme sein, damit der jeweilige Schreiber net nur nen kurzen Begriff in den Raum wirft, sondern zumindest ein paar Details dazu schreibt.
> Bin ehrlich gesagt Gegner der heutigen Friss-oder-Stirb-Gesellschaft, wo einem oft nur lieblos ein paar Brocken hingeschmissen werden.


Eine Gesellschaft wo jeder einen Oberlehrer spielt nur weil er zu faul ist und einen gut gemeinten Tipp als "hingeschmisse Brocken" fehlinterpretiert ist auch nicht das wahre.


----------



## Floh (22. August 2013)

*räusper*
zurück zum Thema bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Du gehörst wohl auch zu den Stiftung Warentest Abonnenten und willst auch wirklich alles vorgekaut bekommen, ja keine eigene Meinung und ja kein Cent zu viel fühl möglich Fehlinvestitionen.



Das ist mal wieder ein glänzendes Negativbeispiel in Bezug auf Internet/Foren. Du versuchst in deinen Zeilen irgendein Phantasie-Phantom in deinem Kopf auf mich zu übertragen, in völliger Unkenntnis des anderen.

Okay, du kennst mich nicht, das ist klar. Von daher eine klare Antwort auf deine obige "Frage"(?): Nein.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ICH mehr Fehlinvestitionen in meinem Leben getätigt habe als du - was sich allereinfachst mit wenigen Bank-Papieren belegen lässt; oder wer es lieber anschaulicher mag, der kann sich gerne jede Menge von meinen leibhaftigen Fehlinvestitionen draußen vor der Tür ansehen und am besten gleich abkaufen, mehrere davon sind sogar im Internet zu sehen/inseriert, eine davon sogar hier im MTB-Forum.

Dagegen finde ich aber wirklich bedenklich, dass grade DU hier mal geschrieben hast, ICH würde Threads gar net lesen - in Wahrheit bist es aber du, der offensichtlich kaum einen meiner Beiträge hier im MTB-Forum gelesen hat, wenn du irgendwas von "ja keine eigene Meinung" und "ja keinen Cent Fehlinvestition" faselst.
Hast DU denn schon "schlauchlos beim 16"-Kinderrad" ausprobiert? Fährst du nen gerissenen und wieder reparierten Carbon-Sattel?
Bist du schon mal 18-38 (2-fach) auf der Kurbel gefahren? Mit nem 10-Gang-MTB mit Sack-und-Pack über Islands Pässe.
Hast DU auch schon deinen Job verloren und 500 Strafe gezahlt wegen dem simplen "Vergehen", deine eigene Meinung gesagt/geschrieben zu haben?

Bei so vielen Fehlinvestitionen und eigener-Meinung-Veröffentlichungen in meinem Leben kann ich es mir erlauben, einmal EINE Fehlinvestition bzw. EINE eigene Meinungsveröffentlichung auszulassen.

Wer weiß, ob net in Wahrheit DU derjenige bist, der Angst vor Fehlinvestitionen hat und seine eigene Meinung lieber für sich behält. Das Internet steckt ja voller Masken, wer kennt schon die wahren Persönlichkeiten dahinter.

In diesem Sinne würde ich nun aber gerne zum Thema zurückkehren, wie der Threadersteller schon schrieb.

Übrigens halte ich die Fotos über die Entwicklungsschritte unseres eigenen Kinderrads auch deshalb bisher hier zurück, weil es für gewöhnlich sehr aufschlussreich über manche Forenuser ist, wenn früher oder später wilde Vermutungen über fachliche Unkenntnis oder mangelnde Erfahrung anderer User bis hin zur völligen Infragestellung des Hobbys bzw. der realen Existenz der betreffenden User angestellt werden, solange sie ihre Projekte noch nicht im Forum gezeigt haben...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. August 2013)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Eine Gesellschaft wo jeder einen Oberlehrer spielt nur weil er zu faul ist und einen gut gemeinten Tipp als "hingeschmisse Brocken" fehlinterpretiert ist auch nicht das wahre.



Vermutlich beziehst du dich auf meine Wortwahl "erzieherische Maßnahme": Diese Wortwahl war von mir schlecht, da habt ihr recht und mir fiel das später dann auch auf, da war ich aber längst nicht mehr online, um´s gleich zu korrigieren. Bin nur 1-2x am Tag online (jaja, das reale Leben gibt´s halt auch noch), wenn ich mich also mal in der Wortwahl vergreife, dann kann ich das erst Stunden später oder erst am nächsten Tag korrigieren, bitte um Entschuldigung.

Statt "erzieherische Maßnahme" hätte ich besser schreiben sollen "soll darauf hinweisen" o. ä.

Im übrigen hab ich mich für deinen "gutgemeinten Tipp" auch ausdrücklich und wortwörtlich bedankt!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. August 2013)

Zum Thema Alu-Cantisockel:

Beitrag 472 auf der vorangegangenen Threadseite war der erste Beitrag/Hinweis auf diese Alu-Cantisockel (8.2), oder hab ich was übersehen?




BOOZE schrieb:


> Für ein Kinderrad sollten die dicke reichen.
> Ich sehe von meiner Seite, kein Handlungsbedarf die Teile zu tauschen.
> Ich könnte mir natürlich auch welche selber drehen, Ti-6Al und 7075 liegen bereit.



Wie ist dein Beitrag zu verstehen: Hast du genau solche Alu-Cantisockel dran?
Oder welche für welche Teile siehst du "kein Handlungsbedarf zu tauschen"?





trolliver schrieb:


> Bei den AEST-Brremsen sind die Sockel dabei.  Sind, soweit ich das erkennen kann, aus Alu. Die werde ich verbauen und  später auf Anfrage berichten.



Danke, ich bin gespannt.

Habe selbst gerade 1 einzelne Alu-Schraube zur Sattelbefestigung verbaut, werd dann auch berichten, ob das hält (Erwachsenen-MTB, nix Kind)


----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. August 2013)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Das sind Alu-Cantisockel  von EXTRALITE. Gewicht 6g.



Moment mal, jetzt fällt´s mir erst auf (nur mir?):

Sind die Gewichtsangaben immer pro Stück?
Weil dann wiegen die Alu-Sockel hier
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261122798347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
mit 6 gr. pro Stück ja mehr als die Titan-Sockel hier
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261122798347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Und 5 günstiger sind die Titansockel auch noch!

Oder beziehen sich die 6 gr. der Alu-Sockel auf das Paargewicht?


----------



## trolliver (23. August 2013)

Hallo Banglabagh75,

deine Links gehen auf dieselbe Ebay-Auktion. Die von Cyborg genannten Alusockel sind allerdings im Zweierpack, darauf wird sich das Gewicht von 6g beziehen. Ich habe meine noch nicht einzeln gewogen, gehe jedoch davon aus, daß diese ebenso weniger wiegen als 5g pro Stück. Es gibt auch noch günstigere Titansockel bei Ebay, dann allerdings nicht in gold.

Oliver


----------



## michfisch (23. August 2013)

,
machmal wird es langweilig die gequirlte Sch.... zu lesen.
Beantwortet doch Fragen kurz und knapp aber adäquat, so hat jeder was davon.
In diesem Sinne

Gruss M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (23. August 2013)

Oh man was ich hier losgetreten habe.  Am besten stellt man keine Fragen, die man selbst leicht beantworten kann und schreibt keine gequirlte Sch.... wie oben, dann muss/wird auch keiner die Sch... lesen. 

*räusper*
Sorry Floh, das musste noch sein. Ab sofort _versuche_ ich bei dem Thema zu bleiben bzw. keine Tipps mehr geben.


----------



## Diman (23. August 2013)

Gerade ohne gequirlte Sch....  wäre der Fred doch langweilig.  Ich habe auch überlegt am unseren Speci die Alu-Sockel zu verbauen, war am Ende aber zu faul die zu bestellen. Die Meinungen von Leichtbauern habe ich damals hier durchgelesen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hallo Banglabagh75,
> 
> deine Links gehen auf dieselbe Ebay-Auktion. Die von Cyborg genannten Alusockel sind allerdings im Zweierpack, darauf wird sich das Gewicht von 6g beziehen. Ich habe meine noch nicht einzeln gewogen, gehe jedoch davon aus, daÃ diese ebenso weniger wiegen als 5g pro StÃ¼ck. Es gibt auch noch gÃ¼nstigere Titansockel bei Ebay, dann allerdings nicht in gold.
> 
> Oliver



Stimmt, hatte 1 Link falsch reinkopiert. Das eine muss natÃ¼rlich der Link von Cyborg zu den Alu-Cantisockeln sein.

Hast DU die Alu-Cantisockel? Dann gib bitte Bescheid, ob das angegebene Gewicht fÃ¼r einzeln oder paarweise war.

Ja, gÃ¼nstigere Ti-Cantisockel gibtÂ´s, hatte erst die hier gekauft:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/140858329413...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Aber dann wieder abbestellt (fantic26.de hat mit 140â¬ fÃ¼r Alu- und Titan-SchrÃ¤ubchen schon genug an uns verdient), als ich gesehen habe, dass es eben fÃ¼r 2â¬ mehr das Paar in goldfarben gibt.


PS: Unter den letzten BeitrÃ¤gen waren ja einige Intelligenzpreis-Rekord-verdÃ¤chtige Exemplare... 
Naja, Foren halt, hier trifft man Leute, denen ist man in der Schule systembedingt nie begegnet...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Gerade ohne gequirlte Sch....  wäre der Fred doch langweilig.  Ich habe auch überlegt am unseren Speci die Alu-Sockel zu verbauen, war am Ende aber zu faul die zu bestellen. Die Meinungen von Leichtbauern habe ich damals hier durchgelesen.



Super-Link, Danke!

Genau DAS wollte ich hören/lesen. (ob jemand damit tatsächlich Erfahrung hat).
Offensichtlich halten Alu-Cantisockel also bei vielen Leichtbauern einwandfrei, zumindest an den hinteren Cantisockeln. Bei leichten Kindern eh nochmal unproblematischer.
(Dann ist nur noch die Verifizierung des Gewichts offen)

Der Knaller ist ja der User, der schreibt, er verwendet M6x15 - wohlgemerkt, der Thread lautet "Alu-CANTISOCKEL"!
Also beim 20" Poison/Chaka sind sie M10, beim Rocky Mountain Vertex M8.
M6x15, damit meinte er wohl grade mal die Canti-Befestigungsschrauben, oder? 

Übrigens, noch zum Thema Cantisockel: Kann es sein, dass die Canti-Sockel an der Cube Gabel geschweißt/geklebt sind? Ebenso die von der RockShox Gabel am Rocky Vertex?
Weil diese beiden krieg ich nicht runter bzw. haben net mal ne Vertiefung, zum Schlüssel ansetzen. Hinten gingen die Cantisockel am Rocky aber easy runter.


----------



## Floh (23. August 2013)

Ich denke es ist ein Unterschied: Am Rahmen sind die CantiSockel entfernbar, weil ja manch einer Disc fahren möchte. An einer Canti-only Gabel könnte es sein dass sie mit Loctite endfest eingeklebt sind. Müsste aber per Heissluftfön zum Aufgeben zu bewegen sein.


----------



## Diman (23. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Dann ist nur noch die Verifizierung des Gewichts offen


 @Banglabagh75 schreib doch eine kurze Mail an r2-bikes, die werden bestimmt deine Frage ob 6gr paarweise oder einzeln beantworten können.

PS:  Also wer nicht auch rein theoretisch abschätzen kann, ob ein Leichtbauteil hält, sollte nicht bis ins letzte Gramm gehen. Und bevor ich am 1,5kg Rahmen die Alu-Sockel verbaue, würde ich einen deutlich leichteren Rahmen suchen.


----------



## trolliver (23. August 2013)

Hey Banglabagh75,

wie bereits geschrieben: bei meinen Bremsen sind Alusockel bereits dabei, ich habe keine der hier genannten. Sind aber noch nicht verbaut, mein Rahmen ist noch nackt, ich warte auf die Gabel, die ist irrtümlich in Hannover gelandet, wie mir Dark Yin schrieb... Vielleicht bei einem von uns hier. ;-))

Ich werde die wiegen, sobald ich verbaue, die AEST-Bremsen sind in einem Formschaumstoffteil, aber alles lose, das will ich nicht vorher auseinander ziehen.

Der User mit den M6x15... der meint natürlich die Befestigungsschrauben, die in die Canitsockel greifen. 15mm ist verdammt kurz, meine sind 30mm lang. Hängt auch von den Bremsen ab.

Früher waren Cantisockel auch fest verschweißt. Ich würde die nicht auf Teufel komm raus lösen wollen, wer weiß, was darunter ist? Ganz abgesehen vom Lack, wenn man mit Heißluft arbeitet.

 @Floh : wie sieht das eigentlich bei der Carbongabel aus? Geklebt?

Oliver


----------



## Floh (23. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung! Die Dinger bleiben drin, ich werde sie nicht schrotten beim Versuch sie rauszuschrauben wenn sie nicht geschraubt sind 
Ich sehe aber einen Metallinsert rund um den Sockel. Also wahrsch. geschraubt.


----------



## michfisch (30. August 2013)

Feddich!!

hoffe euch tränen nicht die Augen, aber wollte meine Tochter so haben.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Gepäckträger und der Helm in Pink. Sieht zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber nur so ist es für die Kleine richtig und fahrbar. Väter haben manchmal andere Vorstellungen, aber egal.
Gruss M


----------



## trolliver (30. August 2013)

Ich find's stark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (30. August 2013)

Gibts eigentlich Reflektoren in passender Farbe? Wären das i-Tüpfelchen!  Und siehs ma so: um den Barbie-Sitz biste noch drumrum gekommen.


----------



## Taurus1 (30. August 2013)

Verdammt, Trifi war schneller!

Nee, passt schon. Woanders schon mal geschrieben: das geilste Bike taugt nix, wenn die kleinen nicht damit fahren wollen, weil die Farbe falsch ist.

Ist das Sternchen-Design geklebt?


----------



## trolliver (30. August 2013)

Was kommt eigentlich für ein Gepäckträger? Ich habe den vom Beinn20, bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob er paßt.


----------



## Ann (30. August 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> hoffe euch tränen nicht die Augen, aber wollte meine Tochter so haben.



ich finds klasse und meine kleine ist ganz hin und weg  was wiegt es denn nu? (oder hab ich das nur überlesen )


----------



## michfisch (31. August 2013)

Vielen Dank, scheint ja einigen doch zu gefallen.

Zur Beantwortung der Fragen:

pinke Reflektoren wären super, aber verboten. Deshalb fertigt sie wahrscheinlich auch keiner. Ich habe keine gefunden.

Sternchen sind geklebt- bestellt bei bay für 8,50

Gepäckträger ist unterwegs - Kommt aus England, natürlich auch in pink versteht sich.  Preis incl. Versand 12,90

wiegt mit Ständer und Pedalen z. Z. 9,2 kg

Gruss M


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. September 2013)

Ist doch ganz hübsch geworden.

Wenn sie es so haben wollte, passt´s eh.

Bei uns müssen Räder viel bunter sein, ich find´s auf der Auffälligkeits-/Dezentheits-Skala ziemlich genau in der Mitte.

Das RosaZeugs wirkt aber natürlich mit dem schlicht-silbernen Rahmen recht gut.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. September 2013)

Unser Rahmen soll ja voraussichtlich Grün eloxiert werden (violett find ich schön, aber meine Frau hat Veto eingelegt und dem Kleinen eingeredet, das sei ne Mädchenfarbe - ich hatte in meiner Kindheit immer alles in Violett, bis zur großen Purple-Ära im MTB-Bereich...).

Gestern zum Eloxierer gefahren und Farbmuster angeguckt:

Violett ist hübsch, Orange sieht aus wie unser Principia Mac Bee (ist aber net lichtecht lt. Eloxierer), Gold-farben ist etwas matt wie üblich - aber das Grün ist ja total hässlich! So n blasses Mittelgrün!
Menno, wir wollen ein quietsche-Grasgrün als Eloxalfarbe!
Hab das mal irgendwo im Internet bei Radl-Kleinteilen gesehen, also muss es das doch geben!?
Der Eloxierer meinte, es gäbe nur 2 Farbhersteller...

Sein Grün-Becken ist gar net groß genug für nen Radlrahmen, das ist nur für Kleinteile.
Interessant hierbei:
EasyElox (München) gibt auch an, dass das Grün-Becken sehr klein sei - ob wohl EasyElox ihre Sachen zu dem Eloxierer bringt?
Weil lt. Gelbe-Seiten ist das der einzige Eloxierer im Münchner Großraum!


----------



## trolliver (7. September 2013)

Na, da bin ich ja gespannt, wie es wird.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich ja gespannt, wie es wird.



Ich auch. Noch viel gespannter bin ich, WANN´s wird!

In wenigen Wochen geht´s bis zum Winter zu den Schwiegerleut nach Poshcim-Bongo = West-Bengalen, da is dann leider nix mit MTB-Fahren bzw. Radlbasteln (das einzige Radl, das wir dort haben, ist so ein riesiges Stahlross vom Schwager, womit wir in Deutschland seit 50 Jahren nimmer fahren, und die einzige Bastelei: Alle 20 m die Kette wieder auflegen, an dem Teil geht einfach rein gar nix, außer, dass es rollt). Is aber trotzdem ne angenehme (die einzige!) Erholung drüben in Lärm und Staub, mit dem alten Schlachtross über die Reisfelder zu flanellieren, laues Lüftchen bei 35°, links und rechts des Weges hier und da mal ein Ochsengespann oder ne Kuh am Feld-Pflügen, angetrieben von 7-jährigen Kindern - und Autos und Motorräder weit draußen im Getümmel der einzigen Nord-Süd-Verbindungstrasse.

Im Winter dann das 16"-Cube Projekt vollenden (fehlen immer noch Teile: Token Titan Innenlager sind ja derzeit net lieferbar, hatte es - bisher erfolglos - bei Bike-Mail-Order bestellt, andere haben´s gar net mal mehr gelistet; und die Kurbel kommt wohl erst direkt vor unserer Abreise wieder vom hiesigen Eloxierer zurück).

20"-Poison/Chaka steht dann frühestens danach an. Derzeit passt ihm das 16" Rad wie angegossen und er hat selbst im improvisiert-halbfertigen Zustand viel Spaß damit (sieht man mal, die Kinders brauchen unseren elterlichen "Tuning-Wahn" gar net unbedingt), ich hoffe, dass er noch das ganze nächste Jahr damit fahren kann, bevor´s der kleine Bruder übernimmt...

Gruß

Willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (8. September 2013)

Also das finde ich ja super interessant, wenn es auch wenig mit dem Forum zu tun hat. Fahrt Ihr echt für ein paar Monate dahin? Wenn ich an Indien denke, habe ich meist Megastädte und überfüllte Züge vor Augen... aber Indien ist ja eigentlich ein eigener Kontinent. Habt Ihr jedenfalls Internet dort?

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Also das finde ich ja super interessant, wenn es auch wenig mit dem Forum zu tun hat. Fahrt Ihr echt für ein paar Monate dahin? Wenn ich an Indien denke, habe ich meist Megastädte und überfüllte Züge vor Augen... aber Indien ist ja eigentlich ein eigener Kontinent. Habt Ihr jedenfalls Internet dort?
> 
> Oliver



Ne, kein Internet, zumindest net dort im Dorf (in der Distrikt-Hauptstadt gibt´s aber seit einigen Jahren funktionierende Internet-Shops).
Auch kein Telefon.
Auch Strom fehlt den halben Tag, ist immer schwierig, mein Laptop zu betreiben.

Die Megastädte und überfüllten Züge (die meine bengalische Frau noch mehr hasst als ich!) lassen wir nach 2 Tagen/Nächten Anreise hinter uns und haben dann Ruhe und Frieden im Dorf auf der Pampa. Da nerven dann nur noch die unzähligen Verwandten... ;-)

Gruß

Willi

PS: Stimmt, ist bisschen OT. Wir können ja auf PN überwechseln, wenn uns noch was einfällt...


----------



## BOOZE (9. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> PS: Stimmt, ist bisschen OT. Wir können ja auf PN überwechseln, wenn uns noch was einfällt...



Ach schreib ruhig weiter, ich finde es interessant. 
Auch wenn Indien nicht zu meinen Lieblingsländern gehört und ich dieses Land nur im absoluten Rauschzustand ertragen konnte.


----------



## Diman (9. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> violett find ich schön, aber meine Frau hat Veto eingelegt und dem Kleinen eingeredet, das sei ne Mädchenfarbe - ich hatte in meiner Kindheit immer alles in Violett, bis zur großen Purple-Ära im MTB-Bereich...



Und wer entscheidet, ob die Farbe eine Mädchenfarbe ist? Etwa die Christen?


----------



## trolliver (9. September 2013)

Toll! War das deine Tochter da oben?


----------



## Diman (9. September 2013)

Nur das Bild wg. toller Farbe geklaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (10. September 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ach schreib ruhig weiter, ich finde es interessant.
> Auch wenn Indien nicht zu meinen Lieblingsländern gehört und ich dieses  Land nur im absoluten Rauschzustand ertragen konnte.



Rausch in Indien ist doch gar net so einfach (zumindest bezogen auf Alk):

Überland  gibt´s nirgendwo Alk, in den großen Städten ein paar bestimmte  Schnappsläden, die immer zu haben, wenn ich unterwegs bin, bei "uns" in  der Gegend gibt´s da nur noch 1 einzige Bier-Bar, das ist ein  übler-verrufener Schuppen mitten auf den Feldern, also wenn ich als  "braver deutscher Schwiegersohn" da reingehen täte, dann würde ich  wahrscheinlich sofort enterbt werden (haha, "enterbt", der Witz des  Tages, höchstens vom Deutschland-Indien-Überweisungs-Abo befreit ),  naja, oder ich hätte n Eisenrohr über die Rübe, damit die anderen von  meinem Geldbeutel sich nen Rausch ansaufen könnten. Oder so ähnlich.








Diman schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet, ob die Farbe eine Mädchenfarbe ist? Etwa die Christen?



Also dann doch ich? Weil meine Frau ist Hindu (was sonst?).

Aber ist wirklich erstaunlich: Da war zeitlebens in meiner Kindheit und Jugend lila meine Lieblingsfarbe (gab damals ja noch keine "Probleme" mit Homosexuellen, die einem die hübsche Farbe streitig machen wollten... ), und dann kommt der kleine Filius vom KiGa heim und erklärt dem Papa, dass lila ne Mädchenfarbe ist. 
Möchte wirklich wissen, wer ihm das eingetrichtert hat!?


----------



## Cyborg (10. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> gab damals ja noch keine "Probleme" mit Homosexuellen, die einem die hübsche Farbe streitig machen wollten... :eek


   Früher gab es gar keine Homos, weil Blau noch wie es sich gehört eine Mädchenfarbe war.


----------



## trolliver (10. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Also dann doch ich? Weil meine Frau ist Hindu (was sonst?).


Buddhistin, Muslima, Sikh... Bengalen hat ja einiges buddhistischer und erst recht an muslimischer Vorgeschichte. Doch die sind wahrscheinlich alle nach Bangladesch...


----------



## Diman (10. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Also dann doch ich? Weil meine Frau ist Hindu (*was sonst*?).


Vedisch, ist doch klar.



trolliver schrieb:


> Buddhistin, Muslima, Sikh... Bengalen hat ja einiges buddhistischer und erst recht an muslimischer Vorgeschichte. Doch die sind wahrscheinlich alle nach Bangladesch...


Ah, das sind alles nur Verräter, wie auch die Christen in D. 




Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Aber ist wirklich erstaunlich: Da war zeitlebens in meiner Kindheit und Jugend lila meine Lieblingsfarbe (gab damals ja noch keine "Probleme" mit Homosexuellen, die einem die hübsche Farbe streitig machen wollten... ),


Die haben sogar die Fahne des Schöpfers privatisiert, wohl vergessen, wenn man alle Farben auf der Erde mischt bleibt nur schmutzige Grau übrig.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (10. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Buddhistin, Muslima, Sikh... Bengalen hat ja einiges buddhistischer und erst recht an muslimischer Vorgeschichte. Doch die sind wahrscheinlich alle nach Bangladesch...



Eigentlich war Bangladesh (bzw. mit vorherigem Namen: Ost-Pakistan) als islamischer/moslemischer Teil von Bengalenland gedacht, da hast du grundsätzlich recht. Und für die hinduistischen Bengalen eben der indische Teil von Bengalenland.

Aber gewisse ethnisch-religiöse Gruppen haben´s biologisch einfach besser, drauf, nach den letzten Zahlen, die ich gesehen habe, haben die muslimischen Bengalen selbst im indischen Teil die hinduistischen Bengalen längst überholt an Geburtenzahlen; von den Flüchtlingsströmen Bangladesh-nach-Indien mal abgesehen, da bin ich im Augenblick net aktuell, ob das immer noch religiös bedingt ist (dann also Hindus) oder mittlerweile nur noch Armuts-bedingt (dann wären die Flüchtlingsströme überwiegend muslimisch).
Ist im Grunde ja nur ein biologisches Rechenspielchen, wie auch bei uns in Deutschland (selber haben wir auch "erst" nen bayerisch-katholischen Alt-Jung-Ausgleich geschafft mit unseren 2 Nachwuchs-Bazis - und die sind ja auch "nur" halbe bayerisch-katholische Bazis).




Diman schrieb:


> Vedisch, ist doch klar.
> 
> 
> Ah, das sind alles nur Verräter, wie auch die Christen in D.
> ...



"Vedisch" - moment, ich überlege noch, bevor ich zu googeln beginne; war das ne philosophische Strömung aus Indien?

Wieso "Christen Verräter in D", was meinst du damit?

Ja, Regenbogen finde ich eigentlich was sehr Schönes, ist halt leider heutzutage keine "neutrale" Sache mehr, was Werbung/PR einer kleinen Gruppe in der Welt so alles verändert.



PS: Wenn einer OT sagt, bin ich net böse - stimmt!


----------



## trolliver (10. September 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Ah, das sind alles nur Verräter, wie auch die Christen in D.


 Schnell noch reineditiert... 

Da sehe ich wenig Parallelen. Die einen sind abgehauen (worden (und wieder zurück)), die anderen in D sind gottlos geworden. 



			
				Banglabagh75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist im Grunde ja nur ein biologisches Rechenspielchen, wie auch bei uns in Deutschland (selber haben wir auch "erst" nen bayerisch-katholischen Alt-Jung-Ausgleich geschafft mit unseren 2 Nachwuchs-Bazis - und die sind ja auch "nur" halbe bayerisch-katholische Bazis).


Philipp ist auch Bazi, wenn auch nicht katholisch, und aus Sicht der Münchener ohnehin kein solcher, da nicht in der dritten Generation dort geboren.

Mit dem "besser drauf"... ach, das führt zu weit für'n Kinderrad... ;-))

Oliver


----------



## BOOZE (10. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Rausch in Indien ist doch gar net so einfach (zumindest bezogen auf Alk):
> 
> Überland  gibt´s nirgendwo Alk, in den großen Städten ein paar bestimmte  Schnappsläden,



So weit ich mich noch erinnern kann gab es da Alkohol reichlich, hatte mir aber lieber die Rübe mit allen möglichen Drogen zugeballert und die gab es da reichlich. 

Mit dem stark gewürzten vegetarischem Essen bin ich leider auch nicht klar gekommen. 
Sozusagen ein bad trip


----------



## trolliver (10. September 2013)

War wohl 'ne andere Gegend...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. September 2013)

Ja, in Indien gibt es eh nur "andere Gegenden", die Bundesstaaten untscheiden sich ja mind. so arg wie die Länder Europas untereinander. Haben ja net mal landesweit ne gemeinsame Schrift und Sprache (der Süden boykottiert Hindi, der Norden kann außerhalb der großen Städte kaum Englisch, "bei uns" brauchst nur mit Englisch net alleine rausgehen, das versteht hier kaum jemand).

Mit den Drogen wär ich persönlich in Indien arg vorsichtig, wenn net grad die Todesstrafe verhängt wird, dann doch drakonische Strafen - und wer will schon jahrzehntelang in nem überfüllten hitzig-schwitzigen indischen Gefängnis abhängen, hab da mal ne Reportage gesehen von Deutschen in indischen Gefängnissen, die waren sowas von elend dran!

Alternativ kann man horrente Bestechungsgelder zahlen, Preisbeispiel: Unsere Mietwagenfirma zahlte ein ganzes Polizisten-Monatsgehalt für NUR die Änderung des Fahrernamens im Unfallbericht!
Von daher möcht ich net wissen, welches Vermögen man berappen muss, um in ner WIRKLICH bedeutenden Sache eine "Gefälligkeit" zu erreichen.

Mit ein paar Groschen geben sich dort net mal mehr die Koffer-Kulis und Taxi-Fahrer zufrieden, geschweige denn die Beamten!

Und so ne Kuscheljustiz wie in Deutschland haben sie in Indien bei weitem net, wer der Polizei net spurt, der wird erstmal mit langen Holzknüppeln verprügelt - hab selbst gesehen, wie ein Inspektor, mit dem ich mich grade unterhielt, während dem Gespräch ständig die Dorfjungen geohrfeigt hat, und die haben eigentlich rein gar nix getan.

Keine Ahnung, ob diese Legenden von wegen Hippie-Flower-Power-Drogen usw. überhaupt mal in Indien existiert haben und wenn ja, wo - ich kenne Indien jedenfalls als korrupten Polizeistaat, wo man froh sein kann, wenn man wenigstens als rechtschaffener Bürger in Ruhe gelassen wird und seine Papiere (auf die man eigentlich ein Anrecht hat!) in jahrelanger Bearbeitungszeit endlich mal halbwegs vollständig und richtig bekommt.


----------



## trolliver (11. September 2013)

Goa. Und Umgebung. Touristenziel, Hippiehochburg, Aussteigerparadies mit entsprechenden Begleiterscheinungen. Ich war da nie (überhaupt noch nie in Indien), habe jedoch sowohl Reportagen darüber gesehen als auch mit Israelis und Holländern darüber gesprochen. Wird von Israelis gern als Ausspannungort nach ihrer Wehrpflicht oder Armeeeinsätzen angeflogen, manche bleiben da hängen, oft zugedröhnt. Aber die zahlen halt.

Ist "von euch" ja ein bißchen weg, quasi einmal durch den Kontinent. Und mit Englisch kommt man in Indien aber doch ziemlich weit, auch abseits der Städte im Norden - vielleicht nicht überall und sicher nicht überall gleich gut. Ich habe das von Freunden, die Indien in großem Umfang bereist haben, sowie aus dem Reiseradforum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (11. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> "Vedisch" - moment, ich überlege noch, bevor ich zu googeln beginne; war das ne philosophische Strömung aus Indien?


Veda ist bekanntlich Wissen und hat damit weder was mit der Wiedervereinigung mit Legion (Re-Legion), irgendwelchen philosophischen Strömungen noch viel mit Hindi-stan zu tun. 



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Wieso "Christen Verräter in D", was meinst du damit?


Stellt dir mal vor, du kommst zu deinen Eltern und sagst, ihr seid mir keine Eltern mehr, sondern Onkel Jakob ist jetzt mein Vater. Die eigenen Geschwister, die das gar nicht so cool finden, schlachtest du einfach ab. Na wer bist du dann? Das war die kurze Geschichte des (Pseudo)Christentums in D.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. September 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Veda ist bekanntlich Wissen und hat damit weder was mit der Wiedervereinigung mit Legion (Re-Legion), irgendwelchen philosophischen Strömungen noch viel mit Hindi-stan zu tun.
> 
> Stellt dir mal vor, du kommst zu deinen Eltern und sagst, ihr seid mir keine Eltern mehr, sondern Onkel Jakob ist jetzt mein Vater. Die eigenen Geschwister, die das gar nicht so cool finden, schlachtest du einfach ab. Na wer bist du dann? Das war die kurze Geschichte des (Pseudo)Christentums in D.



Keine Ahnung, was du für ne Bibel hast (   ein netter Freikirchler, Vater meines Jugend-MTB-Freunds übrigens, beendete mal "elegant" unsere hitzige Bibeldiskussion mit "vielleicht haben wir einfach nur ne andere Bibel" - bzgl. Übersetzungen stimmt das ja wirklich).

Aber falls du den Unterschied zwischen dem leiblichen Vater, dem göttlichen Vater und dem Stammbaum der Menschheit meinst: Das ist doch trivial!

Und Geschwister-Abschlachtung ist in der Bibel schon seit den ersten paar Seiten verpönt, als Kain den Abel erschlagen hat. Das weiß man ja sogar als Nichtchrist/Nichtbibelleser.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Goa. Und Umgebung. Touristenziel, Hippiehochburg, Aussteigerparadies mit entsprechenden Begleiterscheinungen. Ich war da nie (überhaupt noch nie in Indien), habe jedoch sowohl Reportagen darüber gesehen als auch mit Israelis und Holländern darüber gesprochen. Wird von Israelis gern als Ausspannungort nach ihrer Wehrpflicht oder Armeeeinsätzen angeflogen, manche bleiben da hängen, oft zugedröhnt. Aber die zahlen halt.
> 
> Ist "von euch" ja ein bißchen weg, quasi einmal durch den Kontinent. Und mit Englisch kommt man in Indien aber doch ziemlich weit, auch abseits der Städte im Norden - vielleicht nicht überall und sicher nicht überall gleich gut. Ich habe das von Freunden, die Indien in großem Umfang bereist haben, sowie aus dem Reiseradforum.



Goa muss wohl nochmal ne ganz andere Art "Indien" sein, war selbst auch noch nie dort, aber ne Landsmann-Freundin meiner Frau mit ihrem Mann. Mit dem "echten" Indien hat das ihren Erzählungen nach rein gar nix zu tun, muss aber wohl ziemlich schön dort sein.

Indien-mit-dem-Radl-Bereisen ist bestimmt toll und malerisch - wenn auch saugefährlich!
Zu unserer Hochzeit wollte die Freundin meines deutschen Freundes mit dem Radl zwischen Privatunterkunft und Hochzeitszelt pendeln, alle haben´s ihr aber ausgeredet und sie ist doch lieber wieder mit der Autorikscha gefahren - am nächsten Tag an nem toten Mann vorbei, der mitten über der Straße lag. Von dem Tag an wollte sie plötzlich gar nimmer mit dem Fahrrad zur Unterkunft fahren.
Meine Frau sagt immer, fast jeder Busfahrer hat mal nen Menschen totgefahren, dafür haben sie in "unsrem" Dorf dem letzten, der das gemacht hat, gleich mal traditionell den Bus angesteckt - aber den herbeieilenden Feuerwehrmann auch noch zu erschlagen, das find ich dann doch ein bisschen zu viel des Guten, und ich meine, mittlerweile einiges dort gewöhnt zu sein.

Aber Indiengeschichten kann man Abende-weise erzählen, und jeder hat anderes erlebt, das ist ja das Bunte/Vielfältige dran.


----------



## BOOZE (11. September 2013)

Genau es war Goa, in Mumbai und am Taj Mahal war ich auch und noch irgendwo wo sie Ratten verehrt haben 
Indien für mich absolutes Geruchsfernsehn, alles riecht dort ganz extrem.

Goa ist wie Jamaika, nur mit miesem Essen, was die Drogen angeht.
Da wollte ich auch nicht noch mal hin


----------



## michfisch (11. September 2013)

Leute!
Es gibt noch andere Themen! 
Wenn ihr euch über Indien ergötzen wollt, dann bitte an einer anderen Stelle.
Gruß M


----------



## BOOZE (11. September 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Leute!
> Es gibt noch andere Themen!
> 
> Gruß M



Stimmt Weiber 
Wer fängt an


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. September 2013)

A propos Frauen: Meine maunzt grade ständig von hinten ins Ohr, ich soll heut auch noch mal was Produktives machen - also leider erstmal Forum ausschalten, schade...


----------



## Diman (12. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was du für ne Bibel hast (   ein netter Freikirchler, Vater meines Jugend-MTB-Freunds übrigens, beendete mal "elegant" unsere hitzige Bibeldiskussion mit "vielleicht haben wir einfach nur ne andere Bibel" - bzgl. Übersetzungen stimmt das ja wirklich).


Es ist reine Zeitverschwendung über diese Kompilation zweifelhafter Herkunft "hitzige" Diskussionen zu führen. Es sind ganze Bibliotheken voll mit Bibelinterpretationen, denn "das Wort des Gottes" natürlich eine Auslegungssache ist.  Frag deinen netten Freikirchlern nach Evangelium von Jeschua. Ja die gibt es wirklich. 



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Aber falls du den Unterschied zwischen dem leiblichen Vater, dem göttlichen Vater und dem Stammbaum der Menschheit meinst: Das ist doch trivial!


Richtig, es gibt eben keinen Unterschied, dieselbe Blutlinie halt. Und da muss man sich vor allem in Bayern fragen, was an denen so noch Groß(=bo)arisch ist. 



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Und Geschwister-Abschlachtung ist in der Bibel schon seit den ersten paar Seiten verpönt, als Kain den Abel erschlagen hat. Das weiß man ja sogar als Nichtchrist/Nichtbibelleser.


Na das werden wohl Millionen von getöteten Brüder und Schwester in Christus anders sehen, von Nichtchristen ganz zu schweigen für die war Folter, Scheiterhaufen und Genozid an die Tagesordnung. 



michfisch schrieb:


> Leute!
> Es gibt noch andere Themen!


Von meiner Seite das Thema Religion ist abgehackt.


----------



## Cyborg (12. September 2013)

Ketzer, auf Scheiterhaufen mit dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (12. September 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> abgehackt


Das spricht doch eher für Goilo..., Giulo... äh also Fallbeil.


----------



## liko (18. September 2013)

So, habe das Projekt Ethanol fertig.
Der Rahmen wurde ein wenig poliert, die Gabel ist ein Hybrid aus einer 20" Gabel und einem 11/8 Schaft. 
Kurbeln sind gekürzt, ein gedrehter Alu-Schutzring für die Hose drüber.
Als Schaltung ist ein 9-Gang Antrieb S-Ram mit Drehgriff verbaut.
Jetzt habe ich noch ein wenig Schrauben und Gewichtstuning vor.
Mein Sohn ist ganz heiß darauf, es macht Ihm viel Spaß mit dem Rad zu fahren.
Vielen dank für die Anregenden Tipps in Forum, wollte eigentlich ein Islabike holen, so hat es aber mehr Spaß gemacht.

Grüße


----------



## Floh (18. September 2013)

Glückwunsch und danke dass mal wieder jemand was zum Thema Gehörendes postet!
Dein Aufbau ist meinem ziemlich ähnlich. Was sagt die Waage?
Mein Rahmen ist gerade beim Pulvern, die letzten Komponenten befinden sich im Zulauf. Nächste Woche geht der Aufbau los.


----------



## Nimron (18. September 2013)

Sorry, aber diese seltsame Gabellösung würde ich meinem Kind niemals zumuten. Vielleicht ist das Rad etwas leichter, aber das Fahrverhalten verschlechtert sich mit Sicherheit auch.


----------



## fazanatas (18. September 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Fahrverhalten beeinflusst wird. Ich finds optisch eher fragwürdig, aber wenn man über das Rohr einen Dämpferbalg ala Bonanzarad-Fake-Federung schiebt könnte das sogar ganz lässig aussehen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. September 2013)

liko schrieb:


> So, habe das Projekt Ethanol fertig.
> Der Rahmen wurde ein wenig poliert, die Gabel ist ein Hybrid aus einer 20" Gabel und einem 11/8 Schaft.
> Kurbeln sind gekürzt, ein gedrehter Alu-Schutzring für die Hose drüber.
> Als Schaltung ist ein 9-Gang Antrieb S-Ram mit Drehgriff verbaut.
> ...



Bitte um Infos zu
- Gesamtgewicht
- Rahmengewicht (plus Info: Ethanol oder Alii Man lt. Rechnung?)
- Gabeleinbauhöhe

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liko (18. September 2013)

Das Gesamtgewicht liegt bei knapp 9 Kilogramm, ganz genau gemessen habe ich es noch nicht, da mir nur eine sehr einfache Kofferwaage zur Verfügung steht.
Der Rahmen ist ein Poison Ethanol Rahmen und nicht von Ali Man, wiegt um die 1500g.
Gabeleinbauhöhe beträgt 3600 mm.
Die Gabel ist aus Stahl, Rohr in Rohr spielfrei gesteckt, das Gabelschaftrohr wurde dafür auf das passende Innenmaß gebracht, und alles Fachmännisch miteinander verschweißt, wiegt jedoch 1 Kilogramm!
Meinem Kind mute ich diese Gabelschaftlösung mit ruhigem Gewissen zu.
Das Fahr und Lenkverhalten finde ich sehr gut, bin selbst damit gefahren (90 KG).
Ja, sieht aber Sch.... aus, aber es ist fertig und schon im Einsatz.


----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

Aslo.... sooo sche..e finde ich das auch wieder nicht, eher erfindungsreich. Das Rad sieht mit der Einbauhöhe stimmig aus, gute Arbeit. Die 9kg kommen dann von der Gabel und wahrscheinlich den Laufrädern, wenn ich das richtig einschätze. Aber wir sprechen von Gewicht hier ja auf einem abgehobenen Niveau. Ein Cycletech Moskito wiegt auch soviel und gilt als leicht.

Wenn du noch Gewicht rausholen willst, ist das natürlich angesichts des Gabelgewichts etwas bitter, doch mir würde es genauso gehen. Da der Junge aber offensichtlich bereits viel Spaß an der Kiste hat, steht das wahrscheinlich auch nicht so ganz im Vordergrund.

Oliver


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

Ich finde, das Teil hat was. Die Gabelidee ist pfiffig. bei dem derzeitigen 20" tauglichen Gabelangebot muss man sicht halt was einfallen lassen. 
und wie Trolliver gesagt hat, 9 Kilo sind echt super. Und der Sohnemann faehrt damit. was meiner meinung nach das wichtigste ist. 

(Aber den Tip von Fazanatasmit dem Blasebalg ueber den sichtbar Gabelschaft finde ich auch gut.. Ein bisschen faehrt das Auge auch mit )

Thomas


----------



## Taurus1 (19. September 2013)

Tolles Rad, und wenn dein Sohn sich nicht an der Gabeloptik stört: who cares?
Hauptsache funktioniert und fährt gut. Und 9kg sind jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (19. September 2013)

Bin schon gespannt, wie das mit unserem Gewicht wird.

Weil angesichts dessen, dass mein Jugend-MTB mit bleischwerem 2.5 kg Rahmen (Rocky Mountain Experience) 8.5 kg wog incl. Schaltung vorne kommen mir 9 kg für so n winziges Radl mit ohne-Schaltung vorne doch relativ schwer vor!?
Oder gibt es heutzutage keine Leichtteile mehr (rhetorische Frage, hab ja selber ein paar leichte günstige Teile von GUB/Snake-Bikes, AEST und KCNC gekauft)?

Hoffe echt sehr, dass wir da niedriger kommen, mal sehen...


----------



## liko (19. September 2013)

Gewicht ist immer eine Preisfrage, und bei einer Nutzungsdauer von vielleicht 2 Jahren ist das für mich der "Goldene Schnitt" zwischen Preis und Leistung.
Beim 24er sehe ich dann weiter, und richtig los geht es wahrscheinlich erst beim 26" Zoll Fahrrad.

Grüße


----------



## trolliver (19. September 2013)

Wenn überhaupt 24er. Ich plane eigentlich gleich auf einen 26"-Rahmen zu gehen, notfalls übergangsweise mit 24er Laufrädern.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (19. September 2013)

Die Nutzungsdauer-Rechnung sieht wahrscheinlich in jeder Familie anders aus.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass er mind. 3 Jahre mit dem 20" Rad fahren wird (ich "fahre" ja selbst heute noch ein 20" Rad, ähem Trialrad  ), und dann kann es  der kleine Bruder wieder 3 Jahre lang nutzen, dann hat meine Schwester auch noch 3 Jungs (plus 1, wenn´s n Junge wird) - also an Nutzung sollte es bei einem gut und leicht aufgebauten Kinderradl in unserer Familie net fehlen...


----------



## Brezensalzer (20. September 2013)

So, 

bin auch gerade am Aufbauen, war aber doch etwas überrascht über die geringe Reifenfreiheit des Ethanol Kids Rahmen. Das passt der Mow Joe 1.85 gerade so rein. Im Vergleich dazu ist der Rahmen vom X-Tec 200, das ich gebraucht gekauft hab und das als Teilespender dient, ziemlich breit. 

Hätt ich so nicht erwartet ...

Gruß

Brezensalzer


----------



## trolliver (20. September 2013)

Oh, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Ich habe die gleichen Reifen bestellt, mal schauen.

Das X-Tec 200 als Teilespender, lohnt sich das? Warum dann nicht gleich dieses fahren (lassen)?

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (20. September 2013)

Hi,

ja grundsätzlich ist das X-Tec (KX-200 heißt es glaub ich) nicht so verkehrt, ich hab eines gebraucht gekauft und das war schon ein bisserl mitgenommen.

Gabel und Laufräder hab ich wiederverwertet, und eine 20 Zoll Starr-Gabel zu einem vernünftigen Preis ist eh ein Problem, siehe auch die Diskussion hier im Forum. Und ansonsten betreibe ich ein wenig Wiederverwertung aus meinem restlichen Teilepool - so gibt's für den Nachwuchs XT-Felgenbremsen, die aus einer Umrüstung auf Scheibe mal übrig geblieben sind. Kombiniert mit XLC-Bremshebeln uuuuh ....

Gruß

Brezensalzer


----------



## fazanatas (20. September 2013)

Das xtec scheint baugleich mit dem Cube 200 zu sein. Dann sollte der Rahmen sogar noch etwas leichter sein als der Poison. Hast Du das mal verglichen?


----------



## trolliver (20. September 2013)

Das mit der Gabel hab ich ja selbst auch thematisiert, ich hatte sogar schon darüber nachgedacht, allein wegen der Gabel ein anderes gebrauchtes Rad zu kaufen....  

Aber genau wie fazanatas wollte ich dann auf den Rahmen aus, der der ist bei den üblichen Kinderrädern nicht schwer, oft sogar leichter als der Poison. Ich hätte dann darüber nachgedacht, den Laufradsatz zu wechseln. Ist allerdings dann deutlich teurer als ein Ethanol Rahmen.

XLC-Bremshebel - schick!

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. September 2013)

Ihr schockt mich grade gleich in doppelter Hinsicht!

Was, in den Poison Ethanol passt kein normaler 2Zoll-Reifen?
Bleibt mir weg mit den 1,85"-Asphaltschneidern, wollte auf den Rahmen auf alle Fälle irgendwas zwischen 1,9" und 2,1" drauf machen... - hat schon jemand  probiert, nen 2" Reifen auf´s Ethanol zu machen, klappt das wirklich net?
Dann kann ich die Kiste ja gleich wieder verhökern, was ist denn das für ein "Downhill-Bike" (unter dem Namen wird der Rahmen verkauft), wo kein 2 Zoll Reifen drauf passt!?

Zweiter Schock: Was, das Ethanol ist schwerer als ein simpler (und hübscher!) Cube Rahmen (der sogar incl. Lackierung!)???
Dann kann ich ja gleich beim örtlichen Cube-Händler das nächste Cube(Rahmen) kaufen.

Kann jemand bitte die genauen Gewichte posten (haben unseren Cube-Rahmen noch net nackig gemacht zum Wiegen, aber der Vergleich täte ja nix bringen, weil ja 16"-Rahmen)!

Danke und Gruß

Willi


----------



## Floh (20. September 2013)

Du musst das mal ins Verhältnis setzen:
26/2,4 = 10,83
20/1,85 = 10,81

Und 2,4 finde ich bei meinem Fahrrad schon ziemlich fett.


----------



## trifi70 (20. September 2013)

Seh ich auch so. Mehr als 1,9" oder 2" würde ich da nicht reinhängen. Und die fallen ja auch bei jedem Reifen anders aus...

Dass der Rahmen nicht grad ein Leichtgewicht ist, war doch aber nach den ersten Postings klar? Er ist erstmal billig (was sich je nach Anbauteilen schnell relativiert) und man hat nicht so viele Teile rumliegen, als wenn man ein Komplettrad nackig machte  Individuelle Farbgebung ist auch ein Argument, bekäme man aber auch anderswo.


----------



## fazanatas (20. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ihr schockt mich grade gleich in doppelter Hinsicht!
> 
> Zweiter Schock: Was, das Ethanol ist schwerer als ein simpler (und hübscher!) Cube Rahmen (der sogar incl. Lackierung!)???
> Dann kann ich ja gleich beim örtlichen Cube-Händler das nächste Cube(Rahmen) kaufen.
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10743306&postcount=12

Bitte


----------



## trifi70 (20. September 2013)

Au sch$$$$. Gutes Gedächtnis


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. September 2013)

fazanatas schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10743306&postcount=12
> 
> Bitte



Echt krass, ich bin überwältigt (und ertappt? ) - gibt es da eine Software oder war das deine Fleißarbeit, alle meine Beiträge nochmal zu lesen (was für eine Sträflingsarbeit! ) oder hast du echt ein so gutes Gedächtnis und findest jeden einzelnen Beitrag ohne große Suche!?

Aber gut, 15g Gewichtsunterschied zw. nem Cube-Rahmen und dem Ethanol-Rahmen - da bin ich dem Herzinfarkt ja grade noch entgangen, das hol ich mit Entfernung der komischen Unterrohrschrauben locker auf... 

Würd mich aber doch mal interessieren, was zum Vergleich so ein 20" Cube-Rahmen kostet und ob da die (Starr)Gabel schon dabei wäre. Muss ich mich mal schlau machen, oder hat sich da schon mal jemand schlau gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. September 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Du musst das mal ins Verhältnis setzen:
> 26/2,4 = 10,83
> 20/1,85 = 10,81
> 
> Und 2,4 finde ich bei meinem Fahrrad schon ziemlich fett.



Stimmt auch wieder, die weißen 16"-Reifen am Cube sehen von der Breite her aus wie mind. 2.1er, steht aber 1,9" drauf.
Je kleiner der Durchmesser, desto fetter wirken sie optisch.

Also gut, 1,85-1,9" reicht dann wohl.


----------



## Floh (20. September 2013)

wie breit ein Reifen am Ende baut hängt ja auch extrem von der Maulweite der Felge ab.
Ich habe jetzt den LRS bei Kania bestellt, und er hat für kommende Saison noch einen Superlight-LRS mit 1050 Gramm geplant, wo das gesparte Gewicht aber hauptsächlich aus der schmaleren Felge kommt. Deswegen habe ich das dankend abgelehnt, ich hätte da Bedenken dass der Reifen zu ballonartig baut.


----------



## fazanatas (20. September 2013)

Ich wusste, dass almu das Gewicht in seinem Cube200 Thread gepostet hatte und Du hattest den 12. Beitrag. Ging also relativ schnell.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. September 2013)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass almu das Gewicht in seinem Cube200 Thread gepostet hatte und Du hattest den 12. Beitrag. Ging also relativ schnell.



Trotzdem volle Punktzahl!


----------



## michfisch (20. September 2013)

Hi,
hatte auch probiert beim Poison einen:
Specialized Roller 20x 2,125 mit der Dimension 47-406
aufzuziehen, leider hat der Reifen an den Unterzügen geschliffen.
Jetzt sind 1.85 er drauf, die andern haben den Weg auf ein 70er Jahre
Klapprad gefunden.
so Long 
M


----------



## sandtreter (21. September 2013)

20 zollgabel mit cantis fur 120 euro. Bissel schrott noch dazu. Leider keine näheren infos gefunden. http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-20-racingboy-3-kinder-id_8221827.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (21. September 2013)

son Schrott gibt´s an jeder Ecke, hier werden Quali-Sachen gesucht, wahrscheinlich 15kg schwer das Biest!



sandtreter schrieb:


> 20 zollgabel mit cantis fur 120 euro. Bissel schrott noch dazu. Leider keine näheren infos gefunden. http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-20-racingboy-3-kinder-id_8221827.html


----------



## BOOZE (21. September 2013)

Man kann die Gabel, wie alle anderen Einzelteile eines Rades von denen auch einzeln bestellen!
Dafür muss man nicht das ganze Rad kaufen.


----------



## trifi70 (21. September 2013)

Is dann aber womöglich teurer.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (22. September 2013)

Tatataaa, Premiere, ich hab jetzt mal ne voll fachtechnische Frage an alle Ethanol-Besitzer:

Wie war das mit dem Gewinde der hinteren Cantisockel bei euch?

Wollte heut beim Keller-Aufräumen schon mal die Cantisockel hinten reinschrauben, net dass die noch verloren gehen bis zum Aufbau des Rahmens (in 1-2 Jahren), siehe da:
Drehen nur ne halbe Umdrehung rein, dann stecken sie.
Gewinde innen sieht aus wie das Gewinde der Cantisockel, die hab ich mit M10x1,25 gemessen.
Allerdings kam beim ersten Versuch schon ne verdächtige Metall-Luftschlange entgegen. Also erstmal aufgehört zu drehen.

Sind die Canti-Gewinde des Rahmens etwa nicht passend zu den beigelegten Cantisockel-Gewinden?
Musstet ihr die Gewinde nachschneiden?
(Mein Gewindeschneidsatz hat natürlich "nur" M8x1,25 und M10x1,5 - aber die Cantisockel sind ja M10x1,25!)


----------



## trolliver (22. September 2013)

Ich hab's gar nicht erst mit den beiliegenden probiert, sondern die mit der Bremse mitgelieferten genommen. Da waren sogar zwei verschiedene Gewindegrößen dabei, jeweils in Alu. Drehte locker rein. Gewindegröße weiß ich jetzt aber nicht.

Oliver


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. September 2013)

Die mit dem Rahmen mitgelieferten Schrauben waren nicht ganz leicht reinzuschrauben, war schließlich auch die blaue Schraubensicherung drauf, aber es ging dann.

Gruß

Brezensalzer​


----------



## Banglabagh75 (22. September 2013)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Die mit dem Rahmen mitgelieferten Schrauben waren nicht ganz leicht reinzuschrauben, war schließlich auch die blaue Schraubensicherung drauf, aber es ging dann.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Brezensalzer​



Schraubensicherung schon klar, aber mir kam ja gleich eine Metallwurst ausm Gewinde entgegen, das spricht (bei sorgfältiger Anwendung) nicht grade für eine saubere Passung des Gewindes...

Und unsere anderen (Titan)Sockel haben ja gar keine Schraubensicherung drauf, die gehen aber genauso net rein.

Also bei dir nur die Überwindung des Schraubensicherungspastewiderstands, aber keine Gewindeschäden?
M10x1,25 (wie mitgelieferte Sockel) hat gepasst?


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. September 2013)

Nein, kam nix raus, Sockelschrauben sitzen gut. Welche Gewindemaße kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen. Zusatzinfo: Hab den Rahmen auch bei Poison gleich pulvern lassen. Vielleicht haben die danach die Gewinde nochmal nachgeschnitten?

Gruß Brezensalzer


----------



## michfisch (22. September 2013)

Bei mir war alles bestens.  Ich nehme aber immer Fett dabei. Habe ich schon immer so gemacht.  Ging schon ein wenig schwerer.
Gruß M


----------



## trolliver (22. September 2013)

Genau. So eine geiße Plastikdose mit ebenso weißem Fett steht bei mir seit Anfang meiner Fahrradbasteleien daneben. Das Zeug ist gut und wird auch für Bowdenzüge verwendet, dennoch werde ich es vererben, es fehlt noch nicht einmal ein Drittel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (23. September 2013)

Zu den Cantisockeln kann ich nur sagen, dass ich froh bin, wenn ich die endlich ab hab.


----------



## wintermute (23. September 2013)

Beim Versuch des Rausschraubens der Cantisockel beim zuküftigen Kona meines Grossen ist mir glatt ein Maulschlüssel zerbrochen...
Was fuer ein scheiss...
Thomas


----------



## Floh (23. September 2013)

Das spricht nicht für Deine Maulschlüssel! Normalerweise sollte der Schlüssel stärker als der Sockel sein...
Ich empfehle Gedore... Da ist der Chrom nicht nur außen drauf sondern auch innen drin.


----------



## wintermute (23. September 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Das spricht nicht für Deine Maulschlüssel! Normalerweise sollte der Schlüssel stärker als der Sockel sein...
> Ich empfehle Gedore... Da ist der Chrom nicht nur außen drauf sondern auch innen drin.



Da ist wohl was dran. Bis jetzt hatten sie mir treue Dienste geleistet. Aber nun muss ich neben den Biketeilen auch noch das Werkzeug aufrüsten.

Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (23. September 2013)

Warmmachen, sind ja meist eingeklebt mit Schraubensicherung.


----------



## trolliver (23. September 2013)

Echt, der Schlüssel gebrochen? Besser, als den Sechskant der Schraube rund gedreht. Ich habe zuhause alles mögliche, sowohl Billigsätze von meinen Autobasteleien früher als auch Gedore & Co. Einen Unterschied in der Haltbarkeit habe ich bislang noch nicht festgestellt, und während die guten Schlüssel meist in halbwegs sauberer Umgebung (Haus und Werkstatt) zum Einsatz kommen, waren die billigen früher ständigem Regen am Straßenrand, Schweißfunken und allerlei Zeug, das man beim Auto zusammenbraten halt so braucht, ausgesetzt. Ich glaube, die Billigteile sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren... Die besseren Schlüssel haben allerdings eine schönere Oberfläche und bessere Paßgenauigkeit. Beim Auto war das egal, da ging es meist erst bei SW17 los, am Rad braucht man ja oft den 8er.

Oliver


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (23. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Tatataaa, Premiere, ich hab jetzt mal ne voll fachtechnische Frage an alle Ethanol-Besitzer:
> 
> Wie war das mit dem Gewinde der hinteren Cantisockel bei euch?
> 
> ...



vielleicht ist es auch m10x1

einfach mal versuchen das Schaltwerk an die canti-aufnahme zu schrauben!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Genau. So eine geiße Plastikdose mit ebenso weißem Fett steht bei mir seit Anfang meiner Fahrradbasteleien daneben. Das Zeug ist gut und wird auch für Bowdenzüge verwendet, dennoch werde ich es vererben, es fehlt noch nicht einmal ein Drittel.



@ michfisch und trolliver: Okay, ich kann´s auch mit Fett reinzuschrauben versuchen, Fett hab ich versch. da, allerdings nur graphitgrau, gelb und rot (Reste), dazu noch Sprühfett, das ist auch das einzige weiße (das Sprühfett) - warum musses denn unbedingt weiß sein?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. September 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Zu den Cantisockeln kann ich nur sagen, dass ich froh bin, wenn ich die endlich ab hab.



Beim Rocky Mountain hab ich sie gut rausgekriegt, aber aus der Rock Shox Gabel gehen sie auch net raus, da sind sie wohl eingeklebt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (23. September 2013)

Es muß GAR nicht weiß sein... war nur mein Beispiel. Ob's das Zeug nach 30 Jahren überhaupt noch gibt, weiß ich nicht einmal, lesen kann man auf der Dose auch nischt mehr.

Wenn ein Ringschlüssel oder eine Stecknuß drauf paßt, dann das nehmen. Manchmal sind die auch festgegammelt, dann kann man WD40 (oder Ähnliches, wieder nur ein Beispiel...) drauf sprühen, kurz einwirken lassen und wieder versuchen. Schadet auf keinen Fall. Warm machen, wie Trifi sagte, ist auch gut, allerdings vorsichtig, nicht den Lack anschmelzen. Es soll ja der Rahmen- oder Gabelteil erwärmt werden, damit er sich ausdehnt und die Schraube lockerer sitzt, sich eventueller Schraubenkleber weicher wird. Dafür reicht auch ein Föhn.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. September 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> vielleicht ist es auch m10x1
> 
> einfach mal versuchen das Schaltwerk an die canti-aufnahme zu schrauben!



Warum, so n Schaltwerk hat wohl M10x1-Gewinde (dachte, es gibt nur 1,25 und 1,5 usw., also 0,25er Schritte)?
Okay, kann ich ja mal probieren. Muss mal n altes Schaltwerk raussuchen.

Wobei: Meine hübschen Titan-Canties haben ja nun (anhand des Maßes der "original Poison"-Cantisockel) M10x1,25, das Gewinde hätt ich dann gern auch im Poison/Chaka-Rahmen... ;-)

Einfach mit den Stahl-Cantisockeln feste reindrehen (mit Fett), müsste doch wie Gewindeschneiden sein, oder?
(weil Gewinde im Rahmen dürfte ja nachgebendes Alu sein)

Müsste klappen, oder?


----------



## Roelof (23. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Beim Rocky Mountain hab ich sie gut rausgekriegt, aber aus der Rock Shox Gabel gehen sie auch net raus, da sind sie wohl eingeklebt!?



ich will aber nicht die Sockeln raus drehen, sondern die Aufnahme weg bekommen. zwegen der cleanen Optik...


----------



## Floh (23. September 2013)

Ist ja Dein Rahmen den Du ruinierst...
Nein, eine Stahlschraube ist kein Gewindeschneider. Schon alleine weil sie kleiner ist als der Gewindeschneider (Toleranz). Man kann vorne eine Nut reinfeilen das reicht dann um 1 oder 2 defekte Gänge glatt zu ziehen, aber nicht um ein Gewinde zu schneiden.
Wenn Dir das Gewinde nicht passt hilft nur: Ausbohren und Helicoil-Insert einsetzen. Ist aber nicht gut wenn man Gewicht sparen will und evtl. ist nicht genug Fleisch vorhanden aussen herum.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. September 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> ich will aber nicht die Sockeln raus drehen, sondern die Aufnahme weg bekommen. zwegen der cleanen Optik...



Ach so, genau wie ich dann die Scheiben-Aufnahmen abflexen will - geht das denn schwer, ich stell mir das bei Alu total leicht vor!?
(hab ja auch das komische Bremsenteil am Volvo abbekommen, mit ein wenig Flex-Funkenstieb, und das war ja eher "Ewigkeitsstahl" wie so´n filigraner Alu-Radlrahmen)

Das schwierigste wird sein, jemanden zu finden, der mir seine Flex ausleiht, und dann Strom draußen auf die Wiese zu legen, das 25m-Kabel ist eigentlich zu kurz und hängt total straff an den anderen Balkonen vorbei ausm Mietblock raus...


----------



## Roelof (23. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ach so, genau wie ich dann die Scheiben-Aufnahmen abflexen will - geht das denn schwer, ich stell mir das bei Alu total leicht vor!?
> (hab ja auch das komische Bremsenteil am Volvo abbekommen, mit ein wenig Flex-Funkenstieb, und das war ja eher "Ewigkeitsstahl" wie so´n filigraner Alu-Radlrahmen)
> 
> Das schwierigste wird sein, jemanden zu finden, der mir seine Flex ausleiht, und dann Strom draußen auf die Wiese zu legen, das 25m-Kabel ist eigentlich zu kurz und hängt total straff an den anderen Balkonen vorbei ausm Mietblock raus...



also die Flex würd ich stecken lassen, der Rahmen ist viel zu filigran um da sicher zu arbeiten. Die Disc-Aufnahme ist ein gerader Schnitt - nimm die Metallsäge und fertig.

Bei den Cantisockeln ist das Problem das runde Rohr der Sitzstrebe. da sägt sich nicht so einfach. ich feile, das dauert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilfired (23. September 2013)

(Edit: Klassik-Account, hab grad "drüben" geguckt und mich net umgemeldet)



Roelof schrieb:


> also die Flex würd ich stecken lassen, der Rahmen ist viel zu filigran um da sicher zu arbeiten. Die Disc-Aufnahme ist ein gerader Schnitt - nimm die Metallsäge und fertig.



Das vereinfacht die Sache erheblich, weil erstens ist ne eigene Eisensäge vorhanden und zweitens geht das Sägen ja schön ohne Strom, dann brauch ich kein Kabel-Origami ausm 3. Stock quer zur Wiese legen (der alte Nachbar fällt da eh beinahe immer drüber, ging mir selbst schon so, ich glaub, ich muss das mal warn-orange anstreichen, nicht dass sich mal jemand am "vom Himmel" quer runter-rüber-hängenden Kabel erdrosselt).

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Fleißarbeit!


----------



## Floh (23. September 2013)

Canti Sockel kannst Du auch sägen. Aber mit zwei Schnitten wäre angebracht. Ansonsten : Der Dremel, mein Freund in allen Lebenslagen!


----------



## 68-er (23. September 2013)

ich hab die cantisockel beim 24er mit ner "knochensäge"
abgesägt - geht hervorragend ...


----------



## Floh (24. September 2013)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut (5 Wochen Beschaffungszeit):
Easton EC90 SL Flatbar Carbon in 25.4 mm / 620 mm / 9° / 20 mm Rise 115 Gramm ungekürzt:











Ich habe noch vier weitere davon, falls jemand auch noch einen leichten Riser braucht. Und da das ein Teil aus China ist kann ich den für 30 Euro plus Versand anbieten.
Noch im Zoll, aber in den nächsten Tagen auch verfügbar: 4 Ritchey WCS Carbonsattelstützen, ungefähr zum gleichen Kurs.


----------



## oliverb. (24. September 2013)

Wenn ich´s richtig sehe hat der ne 25er Lenkerklemmung, ist das was außergewöhnliches? Habe ich an dem specialized hotrock von meiner Kurzen auch, aber wenn ich nach anderen Lenkern gucke sehe ich eigentlich immer nur 31mm-Klemmung?

Hätte da schon Interesse an dem Lenker...Haste vielleicht noch nen passenden leichten Vorbau in der Ecke liegen?

Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (24. September 2013)

Ist 25,4mm. Standardmaß seit gefühlten Jahrzehnten. Das andere ist Oversize, steifer und schwerer. Optik finde ich nicht gut, am Kinderrad sowieso nicht. Ich versuch wenn irgend möglich die normalen Maße einzusetzen, also 25,4 am MTB und 26 am Rennrad. Noch gibts Teile, aber Syntace z.B. ist inzwischen auch komplett auf OS umgeschwenkt. F99, F139 alles nur noch Restbestände...


----------



## Floh (25. September 2013)

Die Klemmung ist 1 Zoll. Oversize ist 1 1/4 Zoll. Oversize macht bei den heutigen Lenkerbreiten schon Sinn.

Aber für ein Kind hat man ja eher das Problem einen Riser zu finden der sich weit genug kürzen lässt weil sich da wo die Biegung anfängt die Bremsen nicht mehr weiterschieben lassen.

Ich habe auf den 620er Lenker jetzt mal Bremsen, Schaltung und Griffe probemontiert und kann wohl an beiden Seiten 20, vielleicht 30 mm abschneiden. Dann kommt am Ende vielleicht 580 oder 560 mm raus. Immer noch wesentlich breiter als die Schultern des Kurzen aber kürzer geht wohl nicht wenn man kein Flatbar verwenden will.

Also  @oliverb. Du kannst einen ganz normalen Vorbau verwenden.
Wenn Du einen Lenker haben willst melde Dich bei mir per PN dann regeln wir das mit der Bezahlung und Lieferung. Als Vorbau empfehle ich einen KCNC Flyride den gibt´s für kleines Geld und viel leichter und kürzer geht nicht.

An die anderen: Kürzt ihr eigentlich auch die Griffe in der Breite? Die könnten ja halb so breit sein eigentlich.


----------



## Floh (25. September 2013)

Hier mal ein Kettenablaufschutz nach Zeichnung:


----------



## Floh (26. September 2013)

Heute Weihnachtsfeeling beim Zollamt:
Carbon-Sattelstütze 31,6 / 400 mm / 266 Gramm ungekürzt. Die Verarbeitung ist ziemlich gut für den Preis, schönes Sichtcarbon und der Kopf oben sauber einlaminiert. Die Schrauben sind natürlich kein Edelstahl aber da kann man ja noch was machen.
Ich säg eine davon heute mal auf 230 mm ab, die anderen vier stehen zum Verkauf für 30 Euro das Stück plus Versand.


----------



## trailjo (30. September 2013)

Bashguards in sehr vielen Varianten gibt es bei BBG. Hab da selbst schon zwei Mal bestellt. Die Superlights sind für Stein- und Wurzelkontakt zu dünn, aber die Normalen halten gut was aus. Hab auch hier einen verbaut.
Wer sich an eine Sammelbestellung hängen will, kann mir 'ne PM schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (1. Oktober 2013)

Ganz ehrlich: Von einem Radienfräser haben die wohl noch nie was gehört oder? Wahrscheinlich sind die deswegen so günstig weil sie nur wasserstrahlgeschnitten werden.
Mein Bash ist von der Maschinenlaufzeit her schon 5 Euro plus Material plus evtl. Eloxierprozess... Da sind 12 Dollar schon hart zu unterbieten.


----------



## WODAN (1. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
falls Jemand einen guten und günstigen LRS sucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/242189-gipiemme-t-due-nisi-road-laufradsatz-v-brake-schwarz-20-zoll-rennrad-shimano

Allerdings 20" / ETRTO 451 

Ich will doch etwas Leichteres


----------



## Floh (1. Oktober 2013)

Bitte diesen Thread nicht mit Verkaufsangeboten zumüllen! Dafür gibt es den Verkaufe-Suche Thread.
20" ist ETRTO 406. Deine Durchmesser-Angabe ist ISO.
Und 1500 Gramm sind wirklich zu schwer. Der Kania-LRS hat 1200 Gramm. Das sind schon Welten. Aber immerhin ist er günstig.


----------



## WODAN (1. Oktober 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Bitte diesen Thread nicht mit Verkaufsangeboten zumüllen! Dafür gibt es den Verkaufe-Suche Thread.
> 20" ist ETRTO 406. Deine Durchmesser-Angabe ist ISO.
> Und 1500 Gramm sind wirklich zu schwer. Der Kania-LRS hat 1200 Gramm. Das sind schon Welten. Aber immerhin ist er günstig.



Naja, ich sage nur Indien


----------



## Floh (1. Oktober 2013)

Glaub mir, könnte man als Thread-Ersteller/Besitzer hier Einträge löschen wäre der Thread 10 Seiten kürzer...


----------



## WODAN (1. Oktober 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Bitte diesen Thread nicht mit Verkaufsangeboten zumüllen! Dafür gibt es den Verkaufe-Suche Thread.
> 20" ist ETRTO 406. Deine Durchmesser-Angabe ist ISO.
> Und 1500 Gramm sind wirklich zu schwer. Der Kania-LRS hat 1200 Gramm. Das sind schon Welten. Aber immerhin ist er günstig.



Und schau nochmal hier, Tabelle rechts:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradbereifung#Reifen-_und_Felgengr.C3.B6.C3.9Fen


----------



## michfisch (1. Oktober 2013)

An die eigene Nase fassen!!



Floh schrieb:


> Bitte diesen Thread nicht mit Verkaufsangeboten zumüllen! Dafür gibt es den Verkaufe-Suche Thread.
> 20" ist ETRTO 406. Deine Durchmesser-Angabe ist ISO.
> Und 1500 Gramm sind wirklich zu schwer. Der Kania-LRS hat 1200 Gramm. Das sind schon Welten. Aber immerhin ist er günstig.


----------



## Floh (1. Oktober 2013)

Ist schon was Anderes ob ich erwähne dass ich von einem Teil welches tatsächlich verbaut wurde noch ein paar über habe (immerhin ist das MEIN Thread) oder ob jemand der hier noch nie gepostet hat versucht seinen Kram aus dem Flohmarkt loszuwerden... oder?


----------



## WODAN (1. Oktober 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ist schon was Anderes ob ich erwähne dass ich von einem Teil welches tatsächlich verbaut wurde noch ein paar über habe (immerhin ist das MEIN Thread) oder ob jemand der hier noch nie gepostet hat versucht seinen Kram aus dem Flohmarkt loszuwerden... oder?



Ich habe hier schon vorher gepostet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Oktober 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ist schon was Anderes ob ich erwähne dass ich von einem Teil welches tatsächlich verbaut wurde noch ein paar über habe (immerhin ist das MEIN Thread) oder ob jemand der hier noch nie gepostet hat versucht seinen Kram aus dem Flohmarkt loszuwerden... oder?



Seh ich auch so. Der Threadersteller bestimmt das Thema. Jeder kann nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.

Und technisch ist es hier im Forum nun leider mal so, dass man seine eigenen Beiträge nicht löschen kann, denn es stimmt natürlich, dass (unter anderem mein) Indien-Palaver nicht unmittelbar zum Thread gehört, passiert aber, wenn halt aus gegenseitigem Interesse Chat-mäßig hin- und hergeschrieben wird.

Aber ebenso wie bei WODANs Beitrag wurde ja auch bei unseren Indien-Beiträgen von jemandem drauf hingewiesen, dass man das OT sein lassen sollte. Solange sich niemand dran stört, passt´s ja. Wenn sich jemand dran stört, hört man damit auf.
Ist doch im wahren Leben auch so.


----------



## Floh (2. Oktober 2013)

Back to the Thema of the Threaderstellung.
Es winkt das nächste Problem. Nach einigem Abtauchen in die lustige Welt der ETRTO-Angaben passt der LRS mit 451er Durchmesser auf einmal doch ins Thema.
Die sogenannte 20" Gabel ist zwar eine, aber (weil sie aus dem RR-Bereich kommt) sind die Canti-Sockel eben für ETRTO 451 gesetzt, in diesem Fall ca. 20 cm von der Radachse entfernt.
Wo sie sitzen sollten laut Zeichnung die ich vom Hersteller bekommen sollte: Bei 180 mm. So ergibt sich jetzt folgendes Bild:




Die Canti-Sockel liegen auf einer Höhe mit der Bremsflanke.
Aber so leicht geben wir nicht auf. Neuer Plan: Erstellung eines soliden Boosters der den Anlenkpunkt für die Cantisockel dahin verschiebt wo er sein sollte:





Dabei wäre die unterste Bohrung der Platz für den neuen Canti-Sockel. An der darüber würde ich den Booster an den Gewinden der Gabel anschrauben. Gegen das Aufbiegen nach außen ist das Ganze steif genug, nur wie ich die Verdrehung zwischen der unteren Aufnahme und dem Anschraubpunkt abfangen soll weiß ich noch nicht genau. Vielleicht mache ich wie bei der HS 33 noch einen Exzenter dran der sich innen an der Gabel abstützt.

Nächster Punkt: 1:1 Ausdrucken, auf Pappe kleben, ausschneiden und gucken ob´s passt. Und wenn ja, ab in die CNC damit.
Gewicht nach momentanem Designstand: 61 Gramm in Aluminium.


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

schaut gut aus - ich bin ja sehr für Selbstgebautes.  Was sagt der Papp-Kamerad? passt es?


----------



## Floh (4. Oktober 2013)

weiß noch nicht. Silikonfugen im Badezimmer waren der Regierung wichtiger. Für mich vollkommen unverständlich diese Aufgaben-Priorisierung.


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

weiß deine Chefin, dass es ums Kinderrad geht??


----------



## Floh (7. Oktober 2013)

So, der Adapter scheint zu passen was die Position der Bremse angeht, aber die Reifenfreiheit ist noch nicht so ganz gegeben. Also nochmal 10 mm Luft nach oben gegeben.








Ein paar FEM-Schleifen später sieht das Ganze dann von hinten so aus:


Die Löcher sparen nur 4 Gramm (Wanddicke nur 1,5 mm), deswegen habe ich das Teil jetzt geschlossen designt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (8. Oktober 2013)

Die Fertigstellung dieses Projektes hat noch Zeit...
Gestern mal nachgemessen, weil der Geburtstag ja in knapp zwei Wochen ist. Ernüchterung! Mindest-Sattelhöhe beim Poison 20" 55 cm. Juniors Innenbeinlänge: 48 cm.
Deswegen wird doch noch eine 16" Größe zwischengeschoben. Seit gestern tune ich auch am Cube Team 160:





Vom Lieferzustand 8,9 kg zu momentan 7,3 kg in ca. einer Stunde:
- Kettenschutz ab, Schutzblech ab
- Schwalbe Big Apple montiert
- KCNC Flyride und provisorisch Poison Flatbar (150 Gramm) montiert
- Odyssey Junior BMX Sattel montiert
- auf 120 mm gekürzte LX-Kurbel mit Shimano-Innenlager (XTR) montiert
- Pedale Dorcus Mini montiert
- Avid SD5 V-Brake mit SD7 Hebel

Potential besteht momentan noch:
- 50 Gramm am Lenker (warte auf Carbonteile aus CN...)
- 80-100 Gramm an der Sattelstütze (wiegt 280 Gramm) suche noch eine gebrauchte leichte in 27,2 mm.
- 50 Gramm an den Griffen
- ?? Gramm an der Kette. Die muss eh weg, nervt mich dass sie zu breit ist für Ritzel und vordere KB (kann man deutlich hin und her schieben also von aussen nach innen). Eine 9-fach Kette sollte da schon passen. Shimano Ultegra hab ich noch eine rumliegen oder geht´s noch deutlich leichter für wenig Geld?

Nach den Erfahrungen meiner Mitforisten sollten sub 7 kg drin sein.

Die Räder liefen ähnlich wie bei anderen Foristen nicht besonders gut. Vorderradnabe habe ich zerlegt, mit Teflonfett gefettet und erstmal die viel zu stark vorgespannten Konen etwas lockerer gestellt. Jetzt läuft es ganz gut. Die Hinterradnabe ist schlimmer, aber an die traue ich mich nicht so recht ran.

Länger als 120 mm dürften die Kurbelarme übrigens nicht sein, auf der linken Seite geht das gerade noch an der Kettenstrebe klar, weil das Innenlager mit 103 mm kürzer ist und die Kurbeln deutlich weniger gekröpft.
Auf der rechten Seite musste ich das Kettenblatt nach innen versetzen damit die Kettenlinie stimmte.


----------



## Y_G (8. Oktober 2013)

@Floh: sieht gut aus, hast Du den mal in Carbon berechnet?


----------



## Floh (8. Oktober 2013)

In Carbon als dünne Platte wäre er sicherlich nicht so gut. Das Problem ist ja dass die Bremskraft in einem gewissen Abstand vom Booster eingeleitet wird (ich habe jetzt mal 8mm angenommen) und dadurch neben Biegung auch Torsion auftritt. Und gegen Torsion hilft nur ein ausreichend hohes Profil. Am besten wäre eigentlich hinten auch noch geschlossen aber von innen hohl 

Außerdem muss ich ja etwas haben wo man ein Gewinde reinschneiden kann für den Canti-Sockel.
Die einzige Möglichkeit die mir einfällt wäre mit zwei Platten und ein paar Distanzhülsen zu arbeiten. Ist mir aber zu aufwändig und wäre wahrscheinlich gar nicht so viel leichter.
Oder eine Sandwich-Konstruktion: Zwei CfK-Platten und dazwischen irgendein Hartschaum.

Hier mal ein FE-Plot mit 500facher Überhöhung der Verformung:


----------



## Y_G (8. Oktober 2013)

oben Carbon, unten Titan


----------



## 68-er (8. Oktober 2013)

schaut von den kraftflüssen recht ausgewogen aus 
wobei man im oberen bereich noch ordentlich material 
einsparen könnte ...

ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das zwei aluadapter die beide 
"cantisockel" und dadurch die verwindung aufnehmen und
ein carbonbügel "booster" die ganze sache versteift ...


----------



## Floh (8. Oktober 2013)

Naja, das ist P1 (1. Hauptspannung) und nur Zug, Bereiche die druckbelastet sind werden also neutral dargestellt.
Im unteren Bogen des Hufeisens herrscht Zug vor, oben ist es Druck. Die Streben verhindern dass die äußeren Wände "einklappen" (ein bisschen tun sie es trotzdem noch wie man sieht).
Insgesamt ist das schon bocksteif aber muss es ja auch sein. Auf die Quersteifigkeit der Gabel will ich mich nicht verlassen müssen.


----------



## Roelof (9. Oktober 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> ...Die Hinterradnabe ist schlimmer, aber an die traue ich mich nicht so recht ran....



Was ist denn das genau für eine Nabe?? Shimano EB110? also Rücktritt mit - man staune - 110mm einbaubreite? Die ist kein Thema, da kann ich eine Bild-für-Bild Anleitung anbieten, hab beim letzten mal den Konus nicht fest genug angezogen, darum muss ich meine bald wieder aufmachen...

btw - LRS - radial einspeichen und jede 2. Speiche raus... dazu noch farbige Nippel, würde ich abwechselnd blau und rot machen.


----------



## Floh (9. Oktober 2013)

Shimano glaube ich eher nicht. Das Vorderrad ist schon radial eingespeicht. Meinst du echt da könnte man auf die Hälfte der Speichen verzichten?


----------



## Roelof (9. Oktober 2013)

hast du eigentlich darüber nachgedacht, einen zweiten Cantisockel in der richtigen Höhe aufzulaminieren??


----------



## Roelof (9. Oktober 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Meinst du echt da könnte man auf die Hälfte der Speichen verzichten?



bis inkl. 20 Zoll: JA

edit: du hast ja hinten sogar 32 Speichen, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe... am CNOC 16 von meinem Zwerg kann er pro Laufrad nur noch 10 Speichen zählen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (9. Oktober 2013)

Das gibt bestimmt Polygon statt runder Felge 
Über 16 Speichen könnte man aber nachdenken...
Was spare ich da, pro Speiche 2 Gramm?
Speichen rausnehmen kann ich, ich habe einen guten Seitenschneider...
Anschliessend darf man dann neu zentrieren oder?

Über das Einlaminieren habe ich wirklich nachgedacht. Aber das ist nicht so ganz ohne die Kräfte sind ja schon ordentlich und ich kann gar nicht so richtig erkennen wie der Aluminium-Insert wirklich aussieht den sie da eingesetzt haben. Am besten wäre natürlich alten Insert rausfummeln und an richtiger Stelle neu einlaminieren.


----------



## Roelof (9. Oktober 2013)

Bei einer 16 Zoll, mit 330 Gramm war es kein großes Drama beim neu einspeichen. Ist auch rund und ohne Höhenschlag geworden. Wenn Du nur Speichen raus zwickst wirst Du nachzentrieren müssen. 

Ich hätte eher gedacht du holst dir frische Cantisockel und Rovings und patzt die mit epoxy drauf. Hab noch etwa 4996m auf einer Rolle, nur für den Fall dass Du Material brauchst...


----------



## Floh (10. Oktober 2013)

Naja vorne sind ja beide Seiten radial eingespeicht. Und wenn ich bei radial bleiben will müsste ich ja nur auf beiden Seiten jede 2. Speiche entfernen. Die Frage ist nur: Auf beiden Seiten die gleichen rausnehmen oder um 1 versetzt?

Am Hinterrad ist das natürlich ein anderes Spiel. Da müsste ich ja komplett neu einspeichen oder kann ich da auch einfach jede zweite Speiche entfernen? Ich denke nicht wegen der Kreuzung oder?


----------



## Roelof (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich persönlich finde es optisch schöner, wenn du die gleichen Speichen raus nimmst.  Beim Einspeichen macht es für mich eigentlich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied - ich speiche aber auch viel ein... eventuell ist es für dich einfacher, wenn die Speichen nebeneinander liegen (Korrektur Seitenschlag einfacher, beim Höhenschlag weniger Abhängigkeiten). 

Hinten würde ich nachrechnen. Da haben bei mir die alten von Vorne reingepasst. Würde auch hier radial einspeichen. 

Speichen in allen möglichen Unlängen hat zB www.komponentix.de - dort bestelle ich gerne, weils schnell und zuverlässig geht und die auch preislich sehr günstig sind.


----------



## Floh (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann doch auf der Antriebsseite und dazu noch bei Rücktritt nicht radial einspeichen.... oder?


----------



## Roelof (10. Oktober 2013)

warum nicht?? wie schnell fährt denn dein Zwerg damit?? 

Bei meinem Ethanol kommt auf die hintere 32-Loch Disc-Nabe radial eine 28-Loch Felge mit 14 Speichen rein.


----------



## trifi70 (10. Oktober 2013)

Bei der kleinen Laufradgröße und den geringen Gewichten würde ich bei radial auch am HR kein Problem sehen.

komponentix is jut, support your local dealer


----------



## Y_G (11. Oktober 2013)

beim 16" fahren wir auch komplett radial, beim 20" hinten radial/gekreuzt, vorne radial


----------



## Floh (14. Oktober 2013)

So, kleines Update vom Wochenende:
VR 14 Speichen raus -61 Gramm
HR 14 Speichen raus -61  Gramm
Carbonlenker 90 Gramm -60 Gramm
Griffe gekürzt 12 Gramm -45 Gramm
Damit jetzt 7,1 kg. inklusive Schutzblechen (aus einem alten SKS-Schutzblech rausgeschnittene Mini-Teile)

Alunippel sind unterwegs für die Speichen. Das spart glaube ich fast nix aber ist hübscher.
Übrigens sind die Felgen asymmetrisch gebohrt, so dass eine gleichmäßig verteilte radiale Einspeichung gar nicht möglich war. Da biegt sich die Speiche dass einem schlecht wird.
Sieht jetzt so aus:






Am Vorderrad habe ich dank der Orientierung an den V-Brake Belägen das Rad recht gut wieder hinzentriert, habe jetzt noch minimalen Höhenschlag. Am Hinterrad fehlt mir eine Referenz, das eiert noch ziemlich. Ich versuch mich nochmal dran wenn die Alunippel drin sind, ansonsten gehe ich damit mal kurz zum Radladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (14. Oktober 2013)

sieht doch nett aus...


----------



## Floh (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte halt lieber jedes zweite Loch an der Felge benutzt. Aber wegen der asymmetrisch gesetzten Bohrungen klappt das nicht. Sieht jetzt ein bisschen spacig aus.
Wundert mich dass man das Rad "rund" kriegt bei so merkwürdig verteilten Speichen.


----------



## trifi70 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ist ein übliches Speichmuster auch bei fertigen Systemlaufradsätzen. Also gar nicht mal soo spacig.  Wir hattens in einem anderen Thread schonmal zu dem Thema, dass man bei versetzten Löchern einfach etwas eingeschränkt ist in den Möglichkeiten. Ich mags optisch auch nicht so sehr, aber technisch geht es in Ordnung. Wenn man mehr Durchmesser und zu wenige Speichenpaare hat und die Felge noch dazu ein eher flaches Profil hat, können leider Höhenschläge entstehen, die man nicht rausbekommt.


----------



## liko (14. Oktober 2013)

Kommen auf die offenen Löcher Stopfen?


----------



## Floh (15. Oktober 2013)

Wär cool aber wo gibt es so was?


----------



## Roelof (15. Oktober 2013)

sieht gut aus! 

Ich lasse meine Löcher offen, so kann alles was da rein kommt (Wasser) auch wieder raus. aber nachdem ich drinnen ein Tabe reingeklebt habe, ist da nicht viel Platz für Fremdmaterial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Oktober 2013)

Servus miteinander,

hatte ja hier schon mal ein paar Themen angesprochen. Ich hab mir auch einen Ethanol Kids 20 Rahmen gekauft, und als Teilelieferant ein gebrauchtes, schon etwas mitgenommenes X-Tec KX-200. Außerdem fanden ein paar herumliegende Teile noch Verwendung.

Die Erfahrungen waren teilweise durchwachsen, ein paar davon werde weiter unten berichten.

Zunächst mal ein paar nähere Informationen zu den verwendeten Teilen:

Rahmen: Ethanol Kids 20 Zoll
Laufräder: 20 Zoll aus X-Tec
Reifen: Schwalbe Mow Joe 20 x 1.75
Bremsen: Shimano XT V-Brake 
Bremshebel: XLC BL-V11 ("Kinderbremshebel")
Steuersatz: Sixpack Semi integriert
Kurbel: aus X-Tec
Tretlager: Neco 122.5 mm
Pedale: Marwi (nur 240 g)
Kette: Shimano HG-70
Zahnkranz: Schraubkranz Shimano MT-TZ 21
Schaltwerk: SRAM X3 Long Cage
Schalthebel: SRAM 3.0 Comp Drehgriff
Vorbau: Pro Koryak 60 mm, 10°
Lenker: 3T Eryx Pro
Griffe: Race Face Sniper Slide On
Gewicht (oder korrekter: Masse) im Moment knapp 10 kg.

Und so sieht das fast fertige Endergebnis aus:

(Fast fertig, weil das Rad laut Regierungsbeschluss vom  Oktober 2013 noch mit Schutzblechen auszustatten ist ...)











Die roten Griffe hab ich mir eingebildet. Den rechten habe ich wegen des Drehgriffschalters soweit abgeschnitten, dass die Länge zusammen mit dem Drehgriffschalter der Länge des linken Griffs entspricht. Würde aber deswegen jetzt eher schwarze Griffe nehmen, dann fällt die unterschiedliche Länge nicht so auf.

*Erfahrungen: *

Wie schon berichtet, ist mir als eine der ersten Sachen die geringe Reifenfreiheit aufgefallen, die man vielleicht auf dem folgenden Bild sehen kann:






Tatsache ist, dass der Schwalbe Mow Jow 1.75 sich gerade so - mit minimaler Reifenfreiheit berührungsfrei dreht. Gefällt mir nicht so, habe aber beschlossen, dass es jetzt erstmal so bleibt. Tatsächlich ist der X-Tec-Rahmen hinsichtlich der Reifenfreiheit deutlich besser (habe leider kein Vergleichsbild).

Weiter dreht auch die Kurbel auf der Zahnradseite mit dem inneren Kettenschutzring mit wenigen Zehntel Abstand zum Rahmen. Aber soweit auch berührungsfrei.

Ferner habe ich hier meine erste SRAM-Schaltung verbaut, nämlich den SRAM X3-Shifter mit dem SRAM 3.0 Comp-Drehgriffschalter (nicht Shimano-kompatibel). Schalten tuts gut und ausreichen exakt. Allerdings ist der lange Käfig für das 20-Zoll-Rad auch etwas grenzwertig:






Das ist jetzt schon der Worst-Case, d.h. Kette auf dem größten Zahnrad, damit untere Umlenkrolle des Shifter mit minimale Bodenabstand. Naja, da meine Tochter eher vorsichtig fährt und damit keine großen Schräglagen zu erwarten sind, bleibt das auch so.

*Fazit:*

Es gibt schon ein paar Stolperfallen. Wer jetzt nicht Freude am Schrauben und Experimentieren und vielleicht auch noch ein Teilelager hat, aus dem das eine oder andere wiederverwertet werden kann, der fährt aus meiner Erfahrung nach besser, wenn er ein Cube Kid oder X-Tec oder vergleichbares Rad kauft. Die sind regulär für ca. 280 EUR, jetzt im Winter z.T. ab 240 EUR zu haben. Oder eben etwas mehr Geld ausgeben, für Kania o.ä., wenn man sehr viel Wert auf 2 kg weniger Gewicht legt, 

Ob die Schrauberei wirtschaftlich ist, wage ich jedenfalls zu bezweifeln. Aber Spass gemacht hat sie allemal!

Und ... der 24-Zoll-Ethanol-Kids-Rahmen wartet auch schon ;-) ...

Gruß

Brezensalzer


----------



## Floh (24. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Sache aber das Rad ist ja so nicht leichter als der Vorgänger oder?
Das mit der Reifenfreiheit und dem Freigang an der Kettenstrebe ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber wie Du schon sagst es geht so gerade. Wobei ich mit einem 103 mm Innenlager und LX-Kurbel innen noch Platz für einen 3mm "Bashring" hatte damit die Kette nicht abfällt.
Will mir auch nicht in den Kopf warum einerseits kaum Platz für den Reifen ist, andererseits aber auch die Kurbel so eng an der Kettenstrebe läuft.

Ich vermute mal das Gewicht steckt wie immer in den Laufrädern, der Kurbel und der Gabel die Du übernommen hast.

Zum Thema Schaltung:
1. ist ein Shortcage natürlich besser bei der geringen Zähnedifferenz die Du schalten musst. Gebrauchtes Shortcage SRAM X.9 kriegst Du unter 20 Euro hier im Bikemarkt.
2. Wenn in dem Bild die Kette auf dem größten Ritzel ist...
dann ist Deine Kette viel zu lang. Auf dem größten Ritzel könnte der Käfig deutlich nach vorne zeigen, und mit der höheren Kettenspannung verlierst Du auch die Kette nicht so schnell.


----------



## Brezensalzer (24. Oktober 2013)

Servus Floh,

_Schöne Sache aber das Rad ist ja so nicht leichter als der Vorgänger oder?_​Muss mich korrigieren: Das Rad hat ca. 9,5 kg und dürfte damit etwas leichter sein, als der Vorgänger. Aber es stimmt, die Gewichtsreduktion kommt wohl hauptsächlich von Schlauch und Reifen, ein wenig auch vom Lenker. Der Austausch des Rahmens dürfte nichts oder nur wenig zur Gewichtsreduktions beigetragen haben. 

Mit dem Aufwand für die Gewichtsreduktion mag es jeder halten, wie er mag. Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll hunderte von Euro auszugeben, um ein Kinderrad mit 7 oder 8 kg zu haben, das dann nach zwei, drei Jahren wieder zu klein ist.

_Gebrauchtes Shortcage SRAM X.9 kriegst Du unter 20 Euro hier im Bikemarkt._​Die Frage ist, ob das vorgeschlagene Schaltwerk zu einer 7-Fach-Schaltung passt, d.h. die Übersetzung müsste dieselbe sein und der Ziehbereich und die Begrenzer zur 7-fach-Schaltung passen.

_Wenn in dem Bild die Kette auf dem größten Ritzel ist...
dann ist Deine Kette viel zu lang. Auf dem größten Ritzel könnte der  Käfig deutlich nach vorne zeigen, und mit der höheren Kettenspannung  verlierst Du auch die Kette nicht so schnell. 	
_​Ok. Hast Du Recht. Aber kürzen kann man ja schneller als "längen" ...

Gruß

Brezensalzer


----------



## Floh (25. Oktober 2013)

SRAM ist alles 1:1 übersetzt und da der Schalthebel dem Schaltwerk sagt wo es hin soll und das Schaltwerk an sich "stufenlos" ist, müsste das schon gehen. 7-fach hatte ich nie deswegen würde ich dafür nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen aber da kennt sich bestimmt ein Papa damit aus??


----------



## michfisch (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
wer hat noch Anschriften von Kurbelkürzern, die aber auch noch was machen. Auch gerne Privat.
Polieren kann ich mit der Maschine selbst.
Es soll ne 520er auf 115mm gekürzt werden, da die vorhandene SUNN 145 hat und viel zu lang ist. 
Grüße M


----------



## Krischdl (31. Oktober 2013)

Also, mein Projekt ist nach 'ner Menge Schweiss, nervtötenden Nachtschichten, mehrmaligem vertrösten des Juniors und erwartungsgemäßer Budgetsprengung nun doch fertig geworden...

Rahmen: Ethanol 24
Gabel: RS Recon Gold auf 70mm getravelt
LRS: SPANK Subrosa auf DT Swiss 340
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1
Schaltung: 2 x 9 XT/SLX
Bremse: Formula THE ONE 160/160
Kurbel: Shimano Hollowtech 1 (Oktalink) auf 155mm gekürzt
Vorbau: HOPE 40mm
Lenker FSA XC riser


----------



## Deleted234438 (31. Oktober 2013)

Sieht gut aus, Gewicht wäre interessant.


----------



## Krischdl (31. Oktober 2013)

Also, ich habe keine Einzelaufstellung gemacht - es ist aber mit Sicherheit kein MEGA-Leichtgewicht...schwerer Sattel, große Gabel usw. 
gewogen komplett 10,5 kg


----------



## Nimron (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Krischdl

Kannst Du mr sagen, was der Laufradsatz wiegt und auch das Gewicht der Rocketrons wäre interessant.

Danke Manuel


----------



## BOOZE (1. November 2013)

Krischdl schrieb:


> Also, ich habe keine Einzelaufstellung gemacht - es ist aber mit Sicherheit kein MEGA-Leichtgewicht...schwerer Sattel, große Gabel usw.
> gewogen komplett 10,5 kg




Für ein 24er Rad ist das Gewicht doch OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischdl (2. November 2013)

Nimron schrieb:


> Hallo Krischdl
> 
> Kannst Du mr sagen, was der Laufradsatz wiegt und auch das Gewicht der Rocketrons wäre interessant.
> 
> Danke Manuel


 
LRS ohne Kassette 1850g - Rocket Ron ca. 450g


----------



## Krischdl (2. November 2013)

so, nochmal in gescheiter Qualität ;-)


----------



## Floh (4. November 2013)

Sieht schon ganz schön böse aus!


----------



## WODAN (14. November 2013)

Moin,
habe es endlich mal geschafft die Gabel zu kürzen, ist noch nicht final.
Die meisten Teile sind nur Platzhalter (z.B. Reifen) und werden noch ersetzt.

Gabelgewicht ohne Schaft 1280 Gramm.


----------



## Floh (14. November 2013)

So, der Brakebooster ist fertig (obwohl er müsste ja eigentlich Brake-Enabler heißen weil er die Montage einer V-Brake erst ermöglicht )


----------



## johnparka (14. November 2013)

Klasse


----------



## michfisch (14. November 2013)

Floh, du machst schöne Sachen. Firma oder Home?
Hättest du ja meine Kurbeln auch machen können.
Gruss M


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

Nice... eloxierst du ihn?


----------



## Floh (14. November 2013)

Ich lasse fräsen  Für alles Andere fehlt mir die Ausstattung und auch die Übung. Meine Dreh- und Fräsausbildung ist schon 20 Jahre her.
Eloxieren könnte ich theoretisch machen, aber das Radl hat silberne Felgen und eine polierte Kurbel, da bleib ich wohl bei Alu blank. Bisschen gehübscht werden muss er aber schon noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (15. November 2013)

Hey WODAN,

is das ne XC ? sieht an dem Rädchen doch sehr massiv aus.
Steht auch auf den Bild vorne hoch wie ein 70er Jahre Chopper.
Gut dass ich sie nicht genommen habe um sie zu kürzen.
Gruss M


----------



## WODAN (15. November 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Hey WODAN,
> 
> is das ne XC ? sieht an dem Rädchen doch sehr massiv aus.
> Steht auch auf den Bild vorne hoch wie ein 70er Jahre Chopper.
> ...



Moin,

ist eine XC700.
Ich finde es paßt optisch, das Bild verzerrt etwas 
Chopper Geometrie kann nicht sein, messe mal die Tage den Steurrrohrwinkel. Rahmen ist ja für Federgabel von der Geometrie gedacht, deshalb denke ich das die 50mm Federgabel genau richtig ist.

Mfg


----------



## WODAN (15. November 2013)

Wegen der Federgabelgeometrie gibt es ja wilde Basteleinen:






Oder eben flache Front und zu steiler Steuerrohrwinkel:


----------



## michfisch (15. November 2013)

Beide Bikes auf den Bildern sind ok. 
Bei dir sind die kettenstreben nicht waagerecht! 
Gabel ist von der Bauhöhe einfach zu lang.
Mach doch einfach mal ein Bild von der Seite und nicht von schräg vorn oben.
Gruß M


----------



## WODAN (15. November 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Beide Bikes auf den Bildern sind ok.
> Bei dir sind die kettenstreben nicht waagerecht!
> Gabel ist von der Bauhöhe einfach zu lang.
> Mach doch einfach mal ein Bild von der Seite und nicht von schräg vorn oben.
> Gruß M



Denke die Aufnahme ist nicht optimal um das beurteilen zu können.

Die Bikes, die ich normalerweise fahre, haben alle einen Steuerrohrwinkel von unter 65 Grad  das ist das Maß der Dinge


----------



## Floh (15. November 2013)

Damit machst Du es Dir doch ein bisschen zu leicht, oder?
Ist die Front zu hoch wird auch der Sitzwinkel flacher und vor allem: Das Tretlager kommt zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (15. November 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Damit machst Du es Dir doch ein bisschen zu leicht, oder?
> Ist die Front zu hoch wird auch der Sitzwinkel flacher und vor allem: Das Tretlager kommt zu hoch.



Ich mache am WE noch ein vernünftiges Bild


----------



## WODAN (16. November 2013)

Lenkwinkel 69 Grad, Teile sind nicht final (Reifen nur als Platzhalter!).


----------



## BOOZE (16. November 2013)

Passt doch aumen:
Ist das das 24" ?

Habe es grade gelesen, ist das 20"


----------



## WODAN (16. November 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Beide Bikes auf den Bildern sind ok.
> Bei dir sind die kettenstreben nicht waagerecht!
> Gabel ist von der Bauhöhe einfach zu lang.
> Mach doch einfach mal ein Bild von der Seite und nicht von schräg vorn oben.
> Gruß M



Noch Fragen ?


----------



## michfisch (16. November 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Noch Fragen ?



Mach mal ein anderes Bild von der Seite,  aber nach Möglichkeit gerade.


----------



## WODAN (16. November 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Mach mal ein anderes Bild von der Seite,  aber nach Möglichkeit gerade.







michfisch schrieb:


> ###
> Gabel ist von der Bauhöhe einfach zu lang.###



???


----------



## michfisch (16. November 2013)

Passt schon! sieht natürlich so schon ganz anders aus.
Rufe manchmal vom Handy ab, da kommen manche Beiträge schlecht rüber.
Kurbellänge? 140mm? wird wahrscheinlich zu lang sein. War bei mir so.
Gruss M


----------



## WODAN (17. November 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Passt schon! sieht natürlich so schon ganz anders aus.
> Rufe manchmal vom Handy ab, da kommen manche Beiträge schlecht rüber.
> Kurbellänge? 140mm? wird wahrscheinlich zu lang sein. War bei mir so.
> Gruss M



Das erste Bild war ja auch nicht gerade vorteilhaft aufgenommen 

Ist 140mm, denke aber auch , dass ich sie noch kürzen lassen muß. habe auch noch alte DX Kurbeln auf Lager.

MfG


----------



## johnparka (21. November 2013)

Wer noch einen günstigen Bashguard sucht, wird hier fündig:
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/2013/


----------



## BOOZE (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe heute mal ein wenig das Rad zusammen gesteckt und gewogen so weit es ging.
Was noch fehlt sind die Felgen und Speichen, sowie die V-Brakes, Griffe, Aussenhüllen und Kette
Also Sub 6 wird es nicht, ich glaube noch nicht mal Sub 7 
Mit den fehlenden Teilen habe ich 6,25Kg gewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (2. Dezember 2013)

Naja, was kann da noch kommen? Mein LRS wiegt 1200 Gramm mit Naben.
Ich komme auf 7,1 kg mit einer sub-500 Gramm Carbongabel. Viel weniger ist mit dem 1,5 kg Rahmen nicht drin.
Du bist also gut dabei!


----------



## 68-er (2. Dezember 2013)

ich denke auch das der rahmen hier das gewicht limitiert
da muß man dann schon so kontakte wie "roelof" haben ;-)

aber ich find die farbe super - das wird ein chices teil


----------



## BOOZE (2. Dezember 2013)

Da kommen noch 2X295gr. für die Felgen, sowie 2x70gr. für Speichen plus ca. 300gr. für die V-Brakes und noch die Aussenhüllen, ach ja noch ca. 200gr. für die Kette dazu.
Macht summa summarum 7480gr.


----------



## 68-er (2. Dezember 2013)

welche v-brakes verbaust du?
wollte eigentlich die tektro mini v wie beim 16" cube dran bauen
hab sie mal dran gehalten - leider sind die aufnahmen so weit 
unten das sie nicht passen wollen


----------



## Floh (2. Dezember 2013)

Ist bei mir auch so. Avid SD7 geht so gerade, eventuell feile ich die Langlöcher für die Bremsbeläge noch ein Stück auf.
Hab mich schon gefragt ob der Rahmen evtl. für ETRTO 451 gedacht ist.


----------



## trolliver (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Matthias,

ich habe die Tektro BX25 nachbestellt, die lassen sich gut montieren.

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

@BOOZE: Ist das die ebay-Carbon-Gabel, oder ist das eine selbst gekürzte??


----------



## BOOZE (2. Dezember 2013)

Die ist von Keil und wird noch gekürzt.


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

uh, bitte umbedingt dokumentieren und online stellen - das ist spannend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (2. Dezember 2013)

Das Farbdesign ist klasse


----------



## Optimizer (25. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand einen 2,0" er MowJoe oder ähnlich breiten Reifen im Ethanol 20 verbaut? Passt das noch?


----------



## Fisch123 (25. Januar 2015)

Passt auf jeden Fall. 
Was für Felgen? Wie breit?


----------



## Floh (25. Januar 2015)

Also ich fand 1.85 schon knapp.


----------



## Optimizer (25. Januar 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Passt auf jeden Fall.
> Was für Felgen? Wie breit?


Ich hatte eigentlich vor, eine etwas breitere Trialfelge zu verbauen. Dadurch sollte aber der Reifem wahrscheinlich auch breiter werden?


----------



## Brezensalzer (25. Januar 2015)

Servus,

aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass mit dem Mow Joe in 20 x 1,75 (47 - 406) nur noch wenige mm Abstand zum Rahmen bleiben. Montiert ist der Reifen auf Standard-20-Zoll-Laufrad für Kinderräder, als vermutlich nicht besonders breit. Damit funktioniert es und es gibt keine Probleme, aber auf breitere Felgen und Reifen würde ich auf keinen Fall gehen.

Hier kriegt man einen ungefähren Eindruck:






Gruß Brezensalzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (26. Januar 2015)

Kommt darauf an, was du für ein 20" Ethanol Rahmen du hast?
Entweder den mit:
(1) integ. Steuersatz, Scheibenbremsaufnahme, 31,6 mm Sattelstütze.
oder:
(2) 1 1/8" Steuersatz nicht integ., nur V- Brake Aufnahme, 27,2 mm Sattelstütze.
zweiterer hat wesentlich mehr Platz zwischen den Kettenstreben.
Ich habe auch den 2., muss mal ein Foto machen.
Gruss


----------



## Optimizer (26. Januar 2015)

Dann hab ich den ersten ( mit Discaufnahme)


----------



## Floh (26. Januar 2015)

Ah ja, ich habe den mit der 31,6mm Stütze und bei mir sieht es so aus wie bei @Brezensalzer.


----------



## nadine09 (19. Februar 2015)

Dann gibt es noch Variante (3) mit Diskaufnahme und Cantisockeln für 31,6mm Sattelstütze.  Gibt's grad in der Bucht und wenn der DHL Mensch heute das Paket bringt,  messe ich mal den Abstand zwischen den Hinterbaustreben.  
@Fisch123: kannst du das bei deinem Ethanol Rahmen mal bitte für mich messen?  Dank


----------



## Fisch123 (19. Februar 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Dann gibt es noch Variante (3) mit Diskaufnahme und Cantisockeln für 31,6mm Sattelstütze.  Gibt's grad in der Bucht und wenn der DHL Mensch heute das Paket bringt,  messe ich mal den Abstand zwischen den Hinterbaustreben.
> @Fisch123: kannst du das bei deinem Ethanol Rahmen mal bitte für mich messen?  Dank


Welchen? ich habe beide Modelle. wenn du den Disc hast gibt es Probleme mit breiteren Reifen.


----------



## Fisch123 (19. Februar 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Dann gibt es noch Variante (3) mit Diskaufnahme und Cantisockeln für 31,6mm Sattelstütze.  Gibt's grad in der Bucht und wenn der DHL Mensch heute das Paket bringt,  messe ich mal den Abstand zwischen den Hinterbaustreben.
> @Fisch123: kannst du das bei deinem Ethanol Rahmen mal bitte für mich messen?  Dank


Es gibt nur 2 Modelle. Der Disc Rahmen hat auch Cantisockel


----------



## Fisch123 (19. Februar 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uff-endlich-fertig-20-poison-fuer-die-kleine.739197/

Das ist der ohne Disc, mit breiteren Hinterbaustreben


----------



## nadine09 (19. Februar 2015)

Ahhhh ok. Dann habe ich wohl auch den Schmalen.  1,85 ist die maximale Reifenbreite?  Oder geht ein 2.0 slic noch?


----------



## Fisch123 (19. Februar 2015)

Keine Ahnung,  hab mal den mit Disc gemessen. Max. 45mm.
Der nur mit V-Brake  geht bis max. 75 mm. 
Sabine


----------



## doriuscrow (9. April 2015)

Hat denn mal jemand von euch die relle Breite des Mow Joe 2,0 nachgemessen? Bin mir hinsichtlich der Reifenwahl noch nicht ganz im Klaren ...
Reifenfreiheit hab ich genug, Mow Joe wäre für vorn vom Gewicht und Profil her sehr interessant. Was wäre da ein passender Hinterreifen? Ausser natürlich ein zweiter Mow Joe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (10. April 2015)

Der 2.0 passt definitiv nicht in den Poison ethanol Rahmen


----------



## Fisch123 (10. April 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> Der 2.0 passt definitiv nicht in den Poison ethanol Rahmen


Das ist nicht ganz richtig! In den Ethanol Rahmen ohne SB Aufnahme passt er locker rein.


----------



## doriuscrow (10. April 2015)

Sorry, dass ich hier den Thread mit markenfremden Hinterbauten verseuche - habe ein Centurion - aber da hier ja als letztes über die Breite des Mow Joe gesprochen wurde, dachte ich,.dass vllt mal jemand das Maß parat hat...


----------



## zzeuzz (10. April 2015)

48,5 mm


----------



## doriuscrow (10. April 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (10. April 2015)

Die 1,85 er Mow Joe sind doch nicht bei den Holländern lieferbar... Fehler des Lagerhaltungssystems... Mist...


----------



## zzeuzz (10. April 2015)

Ich bekomme die Tage kenda small block 8 in 20x1,75 Faltreifen.


----------



## excalibur7706 (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob der Hinterbau für 130 oder 135 Naben ausgelegt ist? Habe ein HR mit 130 und das hat etwas Luft und sobald ich den Schnellspanner anziehe ist das HR außermittig. Es streift sogar auf der linken Seite.

Gruß


----------



## Roelof (13. Mai 2016)

135mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (1. November 2017)

Hier auch noch mal, weil hier ja einige mitlesen: Das Ethanol, was ich mit diesem Aufbau-Thread dokumentiert habe, steht zum Verkauf.
Für Bastel-Mamis und Papis gebe ich auf Wunsch noch eine Carbongabel mit dazu, bei der die Canti-Sockel zu tief sitzen. Ansonsten wie es dort steht 7,8 kg in alltags-tauglicher Ausführung.





Link zum Bikemarkt


----------

